# Welcome new members!



## Alli

Thank you for joining us here at PG. Introduce yourself and make yourself at home.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Many thanks for the kind invitation to join., and delighted to be here.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Many thanks for the kind invitation to join., and delighted to be here.



Welcome aboard, glad you made it!


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Many thanks for the kind invitation to join., and delighted to be here.




So nice to see you here! I think you’ll appreciate the format.


----------



## ouimetnick

Thanks for having me! (ouimetnick at MacRumors)


----------



## Eric

Nick said:


> Thanks for having me! (ouimetnick at MacRumors)



Welcome, we're glad to have you!


----------



## Huntn

Thanks for the invite! Looking forward to the stimulating conversation.


----------



## Alli

Nick said:


> Thanks for having me! (ouimetnick at MacRumors)




Gotta admit, I wondered who that was.

I also want everyone to meet @Evelyn, who by other names is my mother. She needs another outlet beyond Twitter.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Gotta admit, I wondered who that was.
> 
> I also want everyone to meet @Evelyn, who by other names is my mother. She needs another outlet beyond Twitter.



Welcome Evelyn!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A warm welcome to Evelyn.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Nick said:


> Thanks for having me! (ouimetnick at MacRumors)




Welcome (and thanks for the clarification re your name, as I hadn't worked it out, and didn't realise who you were.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Oh well, I guess I'll have to teach you all why being conservative is great 

Thanks for inviting me.


----------



## Alli

yaxomoxay said:


> Oh well, I guess I'll have to teach you all why being conservative is great
> 
> Thanks for inviting me.




Hey Yax! Thank you for accepting my invitation.


----------



## Eric

yaxomoxay said:


> Oh well, I guess I'll have to teach you all why being conservative is great
> 
> Thanks for inviting me.



Welcome! We could use a Conservative voice around here and everyone keeps asking for you.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Alli said:


> Hey Yax! Thank you for accepting my invitation.




How could I say no to you?  
You mentioned an issue with the other forum, may I inquire what was the nature of the issue that prompted the birth of this forum?


----------



## yaxomoxay

Eric said:


> We a Conservative voice around




Hold on, it's missing a verb here! Could be "love" "hate" "strangle" "pay"... I'll go for pay!

Glad to be here. I expect many fun sparring sessions, although I will probably be detached from politics in general a bit.


----------



## Eric

yaxomoxay said:


> Hold on, it's missing a verb here! Could be "love" "hate" "strangle" "pay"... I'll go for pay!
> 
> Glad to be here. I expect many fun sparring sessions, although I will probably be detached from politics in general a bit.



Fortunately the edit feature is working great here lol.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Delighted to see that you have decided to join us here, @yaxomoxay, and you are very welcome.


----------



## Alli

yaxomoxay said:


> How could I say no to you?
> You mentioned an issue with the other forum, may I inquire what was the nature of the issue that prompted the birth of this forum?




You'll see shortly once you get into the exclusive refugee forum.


----------



## Eric

yaxomoxay said:


> How could I say no to you?
> You mentioned an issue with the other forum, may I inquire what was the nature of the issue that prompted the birth of this forum?



Actually, if you go back to the main page and refresh, you'll now see a place where we can discuss this as well.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Scepticalscribe said:


> Delighted to see that you have decided to join us here, @yaxomoxay, and you are very welcome.




Glad to meet you here as well, my friend. So, where are the mandatory Coffee and Book threads? You should have the honor to start those!


----------



## Eric

yaxomoxay said:


> Glad to meet you here as well, my friend. So, where are the mandatory Coffee and Book threads? You should have the honor to start those!



That forum is on its way.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

yaxomoxay said:


> Glad to meet you here as well, my friend. So, where are the mandatory Coffee and Book threads? You should have the honor to start those!




Under construction as we speak (write?) 

I offered some thoughts earlier this afternoon, and a nice & elegant & tasteful (and classy, to quote Alli) "Lifestyle & Travel" section, intended to cover important matters such as coffee, books, music, food, drink....is on its way.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Under construction as we speak (write?)
> 
> I offered some thoughts earlier this afternoon, and a nice & elegant & tasteful (and classy, to quote Alli) "Lifestyle & Travel" section, intended to cover important matters such as coffee, books, music, food, drink....is on its way.



It's open for business.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> It's open for business.




Great news, & a very warm welcome to @Thomas Veil.


----------



## jkcerda

the fun has arrived


----------



## jkcerda

holy shit I am outnumbered.....................


----------



## Alli

jkcerda said:


> holy shit I am outnumbered.....................




Outgunned, outmanned, outnumbered, and outplanned. Oh wait...I'm singing Hamilton again.

So glad you could join us!


----------



## jkcerda

is there a funny friday political meme thread?


----------



## Alli

jkcerda said:


> is there a funny friday political meme thread?




Not yet. You could start one, although I think Eric has that handled with his Teabonics Facebook page. If you haven't seen that there's a feed on the front page here.


----------



## Eric

jkcerda said:


> is there a funny friday political meme thread?



Welcome, feel free to start one in the political forum!


jkcerda said:


> holy shit I am outnumbered.....................



Notice how that word isn't a bunch of asterisks?


----------



## yaxomoxay

jkcerda said:


> the fun has arrived




YAAAAAAAAAAAAS! HE'S HEEEEEEEEERE!! YES YES YES!


----------



## yaxomoxay

jkcerda said:


> holy shit I am outnumbered.....................




I am with you man, I am with you!


----------



## yaxomoxay

Alli said:


> Outgunned, outmanned, outnumbered, and outplanned.




But never outsmarted...

(well, maybe.)


----------



## yaxomoxay

Eric said:


> Notice how that word isn't a bunch of asterisks?




Of course words like **** and **** and ******** shouldn't be censored!

^^^ I knew it! The forum's tyrant is already removing our freedoms one by one!


----------



## Eric

yaxomoxay said:


> Of course words like **** and **** and ******** shouldn't be censored!
> 
> ^^^ I knew it! The forum's tyrant is already removing our freedoms one by one!



<-- Looks at the blocked words list to make sure you're not just fucking with me.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Eric said:


> <-- Looks at the blocked words list to make sure you're not just fucking with me.




I would NEVER do that... 

[evil grin]


----------



## Renzatic

Yo. Sup.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Yo. Sup.



Welcome, Renz! If you go back and refhresh the forums list you'll see everything now.


----------



## Renzatic

Now that is some true swift swankiness right there. Thanks!

One thing's for sure: I look forward to screaming politics at you all.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> Now that is some true swift swankiness right there. Thanks!
> 
> One thing's for sure: I look forward to screaming politics at you all.




Looking forward to listening. I’m sure yax and JK already have their earplugs in.


----------



## iLunar

Hi All! Thanks for the invitation and welcome!


----------



## Eric

iLunar said:


> Hi All! Thanks for the invitation and welcome!



Welcome!


----------



## jkcerda

sent out a bunch of invites .


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Outgunned, outmanned, outnumbered, and outplanned. Oh wait...I'm singing Hamilton again.
> 
> So glad you could join us!




Hamilton.  

Now, when the world returns to some vague semblance of normality, that is one show I really would love to see, as in, see as a live performance, a genuine, real, entirely authentic, honest-to-God theatrical show, staged in a theatre, played/performed in front of an audience, a live audience.

The things that you used to take for granted.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> The things that you used to take for granted.




I remember when I used to be able to run, and jump, and play...

...well, honestly, I still do these things, it's just that the grim specter of death is perpetually hovering behind it all. Really puts a damper on the picnics.


----------



## Alli

iLunar said:


> Hi All! Thanks for the invitation and welcome!




Glad to have you here. I think you know most of the folks here. 



Scepticalscribe said:


> Hamilton.
> 
> Now, when the world returns to some vague semblance of normality, that is one show I really would love to see, as in, see as a live performance, a genuine, real, entirely authentic, honest-to-God theatrical show, staged in a theatre, played/performed in front of an audience, a live audience.
> 
> The things that you used to take for granted.




I got lucky and saw the touring company last year in New Orleans. Magical. I miss theatre.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

As someone you (most, if not all of you) know, I have worked in some of the most dysfunctional laces on the planet.

That experience has given me a whole new, entirely fresh appreciation of some of the more agreeable aspects of our more mundane existence in the First World: Coffee shops, museums, theatres, pubs, bars, restaurants,book-shops, art galleries, concerts, just being able to sit and read a newspaper while sipping a cup of coffee. 

Bliss. 

Any lingering shades of silly, self-indulgent cynicism, that cultural jaded palate of the perennially tired teen, (and the university world prizes, promotes, encourages that sort of teen mindset, - among students, & indeed, sometimes, especially among, the academic staff - well, as long as it is comes with an enquiring mind, and a reasonably hard-working ethos) disappeared or dissipated when I was faced with the world as endured by those who have survived war, civil war, all kinds of strife, destruction, dysfunction, challenges & - very often stratospheric corruption of a deeply depressing nature. 

So, I developed a fresh - and real - appreciation of the small pleasures of our world, small pleasures now mostly suspended, or in abeyance for now, as a result of Covid-19.

Actually, this post probably belongs in another thread......


----------



## Thomas Veil

This thread is cool. It's like a support group.

I have this vision that we're all sitting in chairs in a circle, and I'm standing up and saying, "Hi. I'm Thomas Veil, and I've been banned at MacRumors."

And everyone says in unison, "Hi, Thomas!"


----------



## GermanSuplex

Hopefully this board will grow in the coming weeks/months. I look forward to discussing the many, many insulting, corrupt and stupid things Donny No-Brains has done, and will continue to do.


----------



## Eric

GermanSuplex said:


> Hopefully this board will grow in the coming weeks/months. I look forward to discussing the many, many insulting, corrupt and stupid things Donny No-Brains has done, and will continue to do.



Welcome, glad you decided to join us. There will be no shortage of that here lol.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> This thread is cool. It's like a support group.
> 
> I have this vision that we're all sitting in chairs in a circle, and I'm standing up and saying, "Hi. I'm Thomas Veil, and I've been banned at MacRumors."
> 
> And everyone says in unison, "Hi, Thomas!"




I laughed aloud reading that. 

Bravo, brilliant.


----------



## Alli

Welcome @GermanSuplex. So glad to see you here. I’ve always appreciated your contributions elsewhere.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

GermanSuplex said:


> Hopefully this board will grow in the coming weeks/months. I look forward to discussing the many, many insulting, corrupt and stupid things Donny No-Brains has done, and will continue to do.




Welcome, @GermanSuplex; delighted to see you here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Has anyone issued an invitation to JayMysterio?

He had extended an invitation to me to join him on Discord, and, while the company was most congenial, - politically & otherwise - the format, unfortunately, wasn't.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Has anyone issued an invitation to JayMysterio?
> 
> He had extended an invitation to me to join him on Discord, and, while the company was most congenial, - politically & otherwise - the format, unfortunately, wasn't.



Yes, he's aware that we're here.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Hi.  Is this where I get the early investor shares discount?  Also, I would like to be promoted to dragon ninja elder with the ability to promote and kick other members as well as edit our mission statement.  I was told that would be a perk if I sat through the entire seminar at the SF Hilton but I wasn't told how.  Do I need to send somebody a photo of my name badge?


----------



## jkcerda

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Hi.  Is this where I get the early investor shares discount?  Also, I would like to be promoted to dragon ninja elder with the ability to promote and kick other members as well as edit our mission statement.  I was told that would be a perk if I sat through the entire seminar at the SF Hilton but I wasn't told how.  Do I need to send somebody a photo of my name badge?



heard entrance fee is actually a pic of your shaved legs, already sent mine in.


----------



## Renzatic

jkcerda said:


> heard entrance fee is actually a pic of your shaved legs, already sent mine in.




Everyone already knows my legs are silky smooth, so I didn't have to send in a pic.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Hi.  Is this where I get the early investor shares discount?  Also, I would like to be promoted to dragon ninja elder with the ability to promote and kick other members as well as edit our mission statement.  I was told that would be a perk if I sat through the entire seminar at the SF Hilton but I wasn't told how.  Do I need to send somebody a photo of my name badge?



Welcome, refresh the main forum page and you'll see everything now.   Not sure I would call it a "perk".


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Hi.  Is this where I get the early investor shares discount?  Also, I would like to be promoted to dragon ninja elder with the ability to promote and kick other members as well as edit our mission statement.  I was told that would be a perk if I sat through the entire seminar at the SF Hilton but I wasn't told how.  Do I need to send somebody a photo of my name badge?




Your name badge and tax returns.



jkcerda said:


> heard entrance fee is actually a pic of your shaved legs, already sent mine in.




And lovely legs they are.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> Your name badge and tax returns.




I would but all my tax returns have been in perpetual audit since birth.  Also as a reminder, you only get audited when you're returns are the gold standard of squeaky clean.  An audit is actually a compliment.


----------



## lizkat

Hello everyone...  a couple of folks who are ex-PRSI invited me to show up,  so I will conveniently abandon a couple of threads over there where I was likely setting up to get banned for life anyway.

Nice to see so many familiar names here.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Welcome! You're going to like it here.

Try the pie. It's really good. 

And every other Friday we have pizza.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Hello everyone...  a couple of folks who are ex-PRSI invited me to show up,  so I will conveniently abandon a couple of threads over there where I was likely setting up to get banned for life anyway.
> 
> Nice to see so many familiar names here.




Fantastic, and absolutely wonderful to see you.  A very warm (virtual) welcome to you.


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> Hello everyone...  a couple of folks who are ex-PRSI invited me to show up,  so I will conveniently abandon a couple of threads over there where I was likely setting up to get banned for life anyway.
> 
> Nice to see so many familiar names here.



Welcome lizkat, we're glad you decided to join us!


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Hello everyone...  a couple of folks who are ex-PRSI invited me to show up,  so I will conveniently abandon a couple of threads over there where I was likely setting up to get banned for life anyway.
> 
> Nice to see so many familiar names here.




Hello stranger! So nice to have you join us. Besides, if one more person asked where you were I was gonna start getting bossy!

This is our therapy group. We make fun of them what can’t form complete sentences or provide sources, and try to get @jkcerda to give us more recipes.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Hello stranger! So nice to have you join us. Besides, if one more person asked where you were I was gonna start getting bossy!
> 
> This is our therapy group. We make fun of them what can’t form complete sentences or provide sources, and try to get @jkcerda to give us more recipes.





Thank you...   I might need therapy after having got entangled in that one thread over yonder with a certain person who shall remain unidentified.   I never learn. 

Recipes, yeah.  It's been awhile @jkcerda.   Cooler weather coming up, the desire to spend more time in the kitchen is going to show up on my calendar pretty soon.


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> Thank you...   I might need therapy after having got entangled in that one thread over yonder with a certain person who shall remain unidentified.   I never learn.
> 
> Recipes, yeah.  It's been awhile @jkcerda.   Cooler weather coming up, the desire to spend more time in the kitchen is going to show up on my calendar pretty soon.



Yes, we have a forum for that therapy here and you've been added. If you refresh the main forum page you'll see it.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Recipes, yeah. It's been awhile @jkcerda. Cooler weather coming up, the desire to spend more time in the kitchen is going to show up on my calendar pretty soon.




Actually, after all the quarantine, all I want is for someone else to cook the meal. Actually, I just want to show up and say “feed me.” I’m exhausted from planning what to eat. Tonight when my poor husband asked what was for dinner I said “no clue...see what’s in the fridge and help yourself.”


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Actually, after all the quarantine, all I want is for someone else to cook the meal. Actually, I just want to show up and say “feed me.” I’m exhausted from planning what to eat. Tonight when my poor husband asked what was for dinner I said “no clue...see what’s in the fridge and help yourself.”




Amen to that.

I love cooking, am an excellent chef (and a greedy gourmand) but, even I want someone to cook for me occasionally.

I long for the day when I can sit in an elegant restaurant (bistro, serious gastro-pub), and peruse a menu with uninhibited greedy salivating joy.


----------



## Renzatic

Thomas Veil said:


> And every other Friday we have pizza.




I'm gonna hold you to this.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Thank you...   I might need therapy after having got entangled in that one thread over yonder with a certain person who shall remain unidentified.   I never learn.
> 
> Recipes, yeah.  It's been awhile @jkcerda.   Cooler weather coming up, the desire to spend more time in the kitchen is going to show up on my calendar pretty soon.




I took a look at that thread.  

Ah, well.  

We are what we are, and to be otherwise is to deny ourselves - and who we are - at times.


----------



## Lostngone

Hello all... Someone pointed out this forum to me and I thought I would give it a try. I am not a refuge from other forum*, I hope to maintain duel citizenship if possible. 

* I don't know if is okay to mention the other place.


----------



## Alli

Lostngone said:


> Hello all... Someone pointed out this forum to me and I thought I would give it a try. I am not a refuge from other forum*, I hope to maintain duel citizenship if possible.
> 
> * I don't know if is okay to mention the other place.




I imagine dual citizenship is ok. They might tax you though. Be careful.


----------



## Eric

Lostngone said:


> Hello all... Someone pointed out this forum to me and I thought I would give it a try. I am not a refuge from other forum*, I hope to maintain duel citizenship if possible.
> 
> * I don't know if is okay to mention the other place.



Welcome, glad you decided to check us out. Most of us are not refugees either, I own this site and still post on both boards and think we can coexist just fine, we're just much looser on the rules and a bit more open minded here. If you refresh the home page you'll see all the forums.


----------



## lizkat

Lostngone said:


> Hello all... Someone pointed out this forum to me and I thought I would give it a try. I am not a refuge from other forum*, I hope to maintain duel citizenship if possible.
> 
> * I don't know if is okay to mention the other place.




Welcome...   i was laughing at the reference to "the other place" because a friend of mine used that description for not-heaven as his probable destination in the next life.

I hope to remain a dual citizen too,  but it's nice to know I can hang out here if I manage to mess up and get booted out of PRSI in "the other place" before or during the election season.


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> Welcome...   i was laughing at the reference to "the other place" because a friend of mine used that description for not-heaven as his probable destination in the next life.
> 
> I hope to remain a dual citizen too,  but it's nice to know I can hang out here if I manage to mess up and get booted out of PRSI in "the other place" before or during the election season.



I am happily a dual citizen, I don't even recall the last time I was banned over there and I haven't had any infractions for quite a while so all is good.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Most of us still hold, or retain, some class (i.e. still admitted to, or temporarily, or permanently excluded from, PRSI) of dual citizenship with The Other Place, and, I imagine, would hope to continue to be able to do so.


----------



## ronntaylor

Thanks for the invite. Looking forward to stimulating conversations.


----------



## Eric

ronntaylor said:


> Thanks for the invite. Looking forward to stimulating conversations.



Welcome, Ron! Glad you decided to join us. If you refresh the main forum page you'll see everything now.


----------



## Alli

ronntaylor said:


> Thanks for the invite. Looking forward to stimulating conversations.




Welcome!! Nice to have you here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ronntaylor said:


> Thanks for the invite. Looking forward to stimulating conversations.




Great to see you here, & you are most welcome.


----------



## Thomas Veil

ronntaylor said:


> Thanks for the invite. Looking forward to stimulating conversations.



Oh, then you'll be _so_ disappointed. 

Welcome.


----------



## ronntaylor

Thomas Veil said:


> Oh, then you'll be _so_ disappointed.
> 
> Welcome.




Well I should avoid political forums for the sake of my blood pressure. But I'm an addict, so...


----------



## Eric

To who ever registered with the name "the angry yam needs to go", just bravo


----------



## Alli

Eric said:


> To who ever registered with the name "the angry yam needs to go", just bravo




Can we give an award for best user name?!


----------



## DT

I am here to kick ass and chew bubble gum ...

... and I am fresh out of bubble gum!


----------



## Eric

D_T said:


> I am here to kick ass and chew bubble gum ...
> 
> ... and I am fresh out of bubble gum!



We're but mere meatbags humbly asking that you spare all humans. Now, if you refresh the home page you'll see everything. Welcome


----------



## Scepticalscribe

D_T said:


> I am here to kick ass and chew bubble gum ...
> 
> ... and I am fresh out of bubble gum!




Welcome, and very good to see you here.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Eric

I know that look of defeat  welcome!


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> We're but mere meatbags humbly asking that you spare all humans. Now, if you refresh the home page you'll see everything. Welcome




Also, avatar synergy


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> Welcome, and very good to see you here.




Thank you very much, I'm not sure how my time slicing will work out, but I'll attempt to make as much noise as possible


----------



## Renzatic

HOLY SHIT! LOOK AT ALL THESE PEOPLE I REMEMBER! HELLO, PEOPLE!


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> HOLY SHIT! LOOK AT ALL THESE PEOPLE I REMEMBER! HELLO, PEOPLE!




When your ship fell into that wormhole, I figured we lost you forever!


----------



## Renzatic

D_T said:


> When your ship fell into that wormhole, I figured we lost you forever!




WELCOME TO HELL, BUDDY! LAND 'O THE BANNED!


----------



## Alli

D_T said:


> Also, avatar synergy




You two make such a cute couple.

Bout time you got here!


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Bout time you got here!





It took me a while to find my pants, and there was that whole thing with those photos ...


----------



## Eric

D_T said:


> It took me a while to find my pants, and there was that whole thing with those photos ...



We get it, you were young and needed the money.


----------



## Alli

D_T said:


> It took me a while to find my pants, and there was that whole thing with those photos ...




It’s alright. They’re all backed up in iCloud, Google, Dropbox, Box, and my external hard drive.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> It’s alright. They’re all backed up in iCloud, Google, Dropbox, Box, and my external hard drive.




Speaking of dropbox i ditched them a little while ago and cleaned up everything from attic to cellar on my machines and from their site as well.    and just about the time i'd completely forgotten about them they dropped into my mailbox to say hi there why not upgrade.  sheesh.  bc i already didn't need anymore what i had already had?

Anyway welcome aboard to the latest couple of rogues from "that other place".   I'm still fond of some threads over there but I wonder how to divide time and attention and still get this pile of winter holiday projects off the ground.   I may have to clamp down pretty soon on hanging out anywhere onlne,  but plan to laze my way through the rest of August on general principles:  I figure it was always meant to let us breathe at the end of harvest season and before the hassles of making ready for winter.   Most of us aren't farmers now but that doesn't mean we don't need the breaktime anyway,


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> We get it, you were young and needed the money.




Umm, well, it was last week and I did it for free ...


----------



## lizkat

D_T said:


> Umm, well, it was last week and I did it for free ...




Ah so no excuses whatsoever. Free will, an exit visa and a new pied-à-terre. You'll fit right in like the rest of us from over there.


----------



## jkcerda

Alli said:


> You two make such a cute couple.
> 
> Bout time you got here!



wait, @Renzatic  is cheating on me?


----------



## Renzatic

jkcerda said:


> wait, @Renzatic  is cheating on me?




I'm always cheating on you.


----------



## Thomas Veil

You know, if we were still at MacRumors, all this silly banter would've gotten the thread locked about five pages ago.


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> You know, if we were still at MacRumors, all this silly banter would've gotten the thread locked about five pages ago.




Yeah, I've never understood letting people just have fun, and of course, what constitutes "off topic" is so f-ing subective.


----------



## Thomas Veil

If no one beat me to it, I'd like to formally welcome our friend JayMysteri0, who in turn welcomed me to Discord.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> You know, if we were still at MacRumors, all this silly banter would've gotten the thread locked about five pages ago.




We would have been told to "stay on topic as off topic posts have been deleted" but, in this sort of context, how exactly does one define "on topic"?


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> We would have been told to "stay on topic as off topic posts have been deleted" but, in this sort of context, how exactly does one define "on topic"?




We don need no steenkin topics.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> We don need no steenkin topics.



Shit, we're only a week old and on some of these threads are so far off topic that I have to go back and look at the titles to see what it was about again.


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> Shit, we're only a week old and on some of these threads are so far off topic that I have to go back and look at the titles to see what it was about again.




i need to get back to Twitter-length mode of post replies or someone will have to invite Gutwrench over here to put up the occasional reference to Ambien-length rambles.   This is my one and only advance apology, and certainly not a deterrent to anyone's inviting Gutwrench if they want to.  He's not been posting in PRSI though as far as I know anyway.  Not sure if that's voluntary or not.  Maybe he's just.. sane.


----------



## chagla

hi everyone.


----------



## Eric

chagla said:


> hi everyone.



Hi and welcome!


----------



## Alli

chagla said:


> hi everyone.




Hey! Glad to see you made it. I think you’ll like it here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

chagla said:


> hi everyone.




Welcome, and great to see you.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> i need to get back to Twitter-length mode of post replies or someone will have to invite Gutwrench over here to put up the occasional reference to Ambien-length rambles.   This is my one and only advance apology, and certainly not a deterrent to anyone's inviting Gutwrench if they want to.  He's not been posting in PRSI though as far as I know anyway.  Not sure if that's voluntary or not.  Maybe he's just.. sane.




Bring in Gutwrench. I want to see if he wants to sell his Big Green Egg.

And yeah, I guess he's cool or whatever.


----------



## Alli

So has someone invited Gutwrench?


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> So has someone invited Gutwrench?



I haven't seen him in a while, is he ousted from PRSI?


----------



## Alli

Eric said:


> I haven't seen him in a while, is he ousted from PRSI?




I didn’t think so, but I don’t know.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> So has someone invited Gutwrench?




Not yet, but I would be very happy to see him here.


Eric said:


> I haven't seen him in a while, is he ousted from PRSI?




He posts in the community threads quite a bit, and is still around; as an aside, he was very kind to me when my mother passed away.


----------



## DT

Gutwrench __was__ a bit of a right wing defender, but almost more to generate chaos than take an actual stand (i.e., JK ...), I think he got a perma-boot from PRSI, or maybe he requested it, or maybe just avoids it now, but i really enjoy his contributions outside of what I remember from his activity in PRSI.


----------



## DT

Oh, someone should invite Kazmac!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

D_T said:


> Oh, someone should invite Kazmac!




Agreed; she is terrific, and would probably welcome a congenial environment as her life can be pretty stressful - between personal and professional (she writes about both openly on MR) - at times.


----------



## Eric

Okay, I take it you guys are inviting those you would like to see here?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> Okay, I take it you guys are inviting those you would like to see here?




Cough.  You know how to handle the links (to here) a lot better than I do; perhaps you should do it.


----------



## ouimetnick

chagla said:


> hi everyone.




hi everyone is okay. Welcome! 

Hieveryone on the other hand is NOT welcome!


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Cough.  You know how to handle the links (to here) a lot better than I do; perhaps you should do it.



I don't think he's a fan of mine, in fact he may have me on ignore but if one you guys want to reach out feel free.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> I don't think he's a fan of mine, in fact he may have me on ignore but if one you guys want to reach out feel free.




What about kazmac?


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> What about kazmac?



I don't know that name but feel free to reach out, we should also make sure that @Alli hasn't already done so to be safe, I hate to spam these folks.


----------



## Alli

Eric said:


> I don't know that name but feel free to reach out, we should also make sure that @Alli hasn't already done so to be safe, I hate to spam these folks.




I have not. Go for it.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Wow so many faces I recognize. Maybe here I can talk politics without getting people (or myself) suspended? 

Hope everyone's weekend is going well! (Not over yet!)


----------



## Eric

BigMcGuire said:


> Wow so many faces I recognize. Maybe here I can talk politics without getting people (or myself) suspended?
> 
> Hope everyone's weekend is going well! (Not over yet!)



Welcome BigMcGuire! Yeah, the gangs here and we're all sparring and making off topic posts without getting slapped around.  So far so good.


----------



## Alli

BigMcGuire said:


> Wow so many faces I recognize. Maybe here I can talk politics without getting people (or myself) suspended?
> 
> Hope everyone's weekend is going well! (Not over yet!)




Welcome to our happy little corner of the internet. I think you’ll like it here, it’s pretty safe here.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Eric said:


> Welcome BigMcGuire! Yeah, the gangs here and we're all sparring and making off topic posts without getting slapped around.  So far so good.




I look forward to it! I've avoided it on MR cuz anytime I tried to have any conversation with someone, suspensions were thrown out like candy.

Clicked the link there in your sig and found this place, lol.



Alli said:


> Welcome to our happy little corner of the internet. I think you’ll like it here, it’s pretty safe here.




Thank you! 

I have enjoyed reading y'all on PRSI for years and years.


----------



## Eric

BigMcGuire said:


> I look forward to it! I've avoided it on MR cuz anytime I tried to have any conversation with someone, suspensions were thrown out like candy.
> Clicked the link there in your sig and found this place, lol.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I have enjoyed reading y'all on PRSI for years and years.



Good to know it got a click lol... Actually though most found it through word of mouth one way or the other. If you go to the main forum page, you'll see everything now.


----------



## lizkat

I've invited Gutwrench just now over at the other place in case y'all are just still talking about doing it...  I hope he will join us.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> I've invited Gutwrench just now over at the other place in case y'all are just still talking about doing it...  I hope he will join us.




Thanks girl!


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> What about kazmac?




Ok sure good idea !!   And I have messaged an invitation.


----------



## lizkat

Well Gutwrench stuck a like on my PM over there so I guess he'll prowl around and see we need more threads about food, poetry, booze and small dogs at the very least.   And he'll help me keep my posts trimmed to half-Ambien length...


----------



## Gutwrench

Hello everyone! Thank you for letting me join. I’m so relieved no one stole my very popular profile name. Whew.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Gutwrench said:


> Hello everyone! Thank you for letting me join. I’m so relieved no one stole my very popular profile name. Whew.




Hello! Big admirer of yours on MR.  Thanks for joining!


----------



## Gutwrench

lizkat said:


> Well Gutwrench stuck a like on my PM over there so I guess he'll prowl around and see we need more threads about food, poetry, booze and small dogs at the very least.   And he'll help me keep my posts trimmed to half-Ambien length...




I‘m stalking you to follow the status of my quilt.


----------



## Gutwrench

BigMcGuire said:


> Hello! Big admirer of yours on MR.  Thanks for joining!




Hola amigo! It’s good to be here!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Hello everyone! Thank you for letting me join. I’m so relieved no one stole my very popular profile name. Whew.




Terrific to see you here, and you are very welcome.


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> Hello everyone! Thank you for letting me join. I’m so relieved no one stole my very popular profile name. Whew.



What, I thought I blocked that name! 

Welcome to the madhouse man, we're all on a clean slate here.


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> I‘m stalking you to follow the status of my quilt.




oh hell i'm already caught out...  reading some book as usual.   Keep on hoping, it's good for maintaining blood pressure.


----------



## Gutwrench

Eric said:


> What, I thought I blocked that name!
> 
> Welcome to the madhouse man, we're all on a clean slate here.




I‘m scouting around to see who I need to shamelessly suck up to.  Have you lost weight, btw? Looking good!


----------



## BigMcGuire

lizkat said:


> oh hell i'm already caught out...  reading some book as usual.   Keep on hoping, it's good for maintaining blood pressure.




That book thread on MR is dangerous. I see y'all posting what you read, I buy them... I have 90 books on my iPad now thanks to y'all. Years of reading material.


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> I‘m scouting around to see who I need to shamelessly suck up to.  Have you lost weight, btw? Looking good!



Pandemic's got me all fat but I'm flattered.  Refresh the forum page and you'll see everything now.


----------



## lizkat

BigMcGuire said:


> That book thread on MR is dangerous. I see y'all posting what you read, I buy them... I have 90 books on my iPad now thanks to y'all. Years of reading material.




Yeah me too...    so annoying that public lending libraries don't have more (and more current) ebooks on tap.   I look there first but then head to amazon or apple for the buy... and the scroll-down on my iPad takes longer and longer even if i archive what i've read.


----------



## BigMcGuire

lizkat said:


> Yeah me too...    so annoying that public lending libraries don't have more (and more current) ebooks on tap.   I look there first but then head to amazon or apple for the buy... and the scroll-down on my iPad takes longer and longer even if i archive what i've read.




I love supporting our local library - I'll donate books and all but I always feel bad using Libby borrowing an e-book because I'm taking a book that someone else could be reading. I do the same thing - I'll check it out, if I like it, buy it, then return back to the library lol.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I've invited Gutwrench just now over at the other place in case y'all are just still talking about doing it...  I hope he will join us.




Very well done.



lizkat said:


> Ok sure good idea !!   And I have messaged an invitation.




Ah, excellent. 

So did I.

What about AngerDanger?


----------



## lizkat

Oh good idea.    That waffle iron post alone should make him a shoo-in.


----------



## Alli

Gutwrench said:


> Hello everyone! Thank you for letting me join. I’m so relieved no one stole my very popular profile name. Whew.




I was really considering taking that as my user name when I got here, but changed my mind at the last minute.

Glad to see you here!



Scepticalscribe said:


> What about AngerDanger?




Oh, good idea!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Gutwrench said:


> Hello everyone! Thank you for letting me join. I’m so relieved no one stole my very popular profile name. Whew.



Not everyone is a pro wrestling fan, where I most commonly see the term, as well as @GermanSuplex .


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> I was really considering taking that as my user name when I got here, but changed my mind at the last minute.
> 
> Glad to see you here!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good idea!



I was considering *D*on't*J*erk*T*rains, but felt that was too on the nose.  Sort of like AOC.


----------



## Thomas Veil

chagla said:


> hi everyone.



You almost gave me a heart attack. I was scrolling through replies and thought someone had invited him. 

Welcome to the party.


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> You almost gave me a heart attack. I was scrolling through replies and thought someone had invited him.
> 
> Welcome to the party.




We should invite *Hieveryone*, we need a village idiot ... !


----------



## Scepticalscribe

D_T said:


> We should invite *Hieveryone*, we need a village idiot ... !
> 
> 
> View attachment 158




No.  

Absolutely not.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> No.
> 
> Absolutely not.




What she said.


----------



## LIVEFRMNYC

Damn, you wasn't lying.  Everyone is here.


----------



## lizkat

LIVEFRMNYC said:


> Damn, you wasn't lying.  Everyone is here.




Welcome aboard!

Did you bring the pizzas?    We been waitin' for at least a week now.


----------



## Eric

LIVEFRMNYC said:


> Damn, you wasn't lying.  Everyone is here.



Welcome to the site! If you refresh the forum page you'll see everything now.


----------



## BigMcGuire

LIVEFRMNYC said:


> Damn, you wasn't lying.  Everyone is here.




Welcome!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

LIVEFRMNYC said:


> Damn, you wasn't lying.  Everyone is here.




You are very welcome.


----------



## Alli

LIVEFRMNYC said:


> Damn, you wasn't lying.  Everyone is here.




Told ya there was a reason PRSI was so quiet lately.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Told ya there was a reason PRSI was so quiet lately.



Yep, you're treated like an adult here.


----------



## DT

ericgtr12 said:


> Yep, you're treated like an adult here.




Unca Eric, my diaper is all poopy ...


----------



## Eric

D_T said:


> Unca Eric, my diaper is all poopy ...



Do we need a changing station forum?


----------



## Eric

I want to extend a welcome to @Althea we go way back to the first iteration of this site, nice to have you back!


----------



## Alli

Welcome @Althea !!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Welcome, @Althea; very good to see you here.


----------



## Althea

Thanks for the greeting.  I don't usually do the public announcement, but I was thinking about giving out a little information about myself anyway.

Eric might have already told you, but I'll say it for the board. Way back in the days of the Bush years, I was on a rather large message board run by Bill Maher. In the early days, I'm told that he would participate, but things got a little strange and he stopped showing up. It was the fledgling days of the internet, and who could have predicted that message boards would attract idiots?

After many years, the board went down rather suddenly.  We were lost in the wilderness, with some starting small boards on other platforms than the Vbulletin that we were used to.  Navigation was a learning experience.

Eventually, one of the kids on the board mentioned a friend with a dormant board that was originally a venue for musicians to gather for discussion. (Eric can correct me if I'm wrong about that).  Eric was willing to open it up, and we flooded the place.  It went from zero to 1000 overnight.

Things were hectic, as one would imagine, but it was a great board. As per usual, the '08 primaries created a real rift between the Hillary/Obama camps, and it ended up with a good number of the members breaking off to a different board.

Many of us were on another rather large board for years, and that one also shut down in the middle of the night with no notice.

Now it's a lot of years later, and (some of us) are all grown up. I got the word that this board was back, so I'm contacting many who were with me on that journey since the Maher days, in an attempt to 'get the band back together'.

It would be cool to discuss politics on a message board, instead of Facebook.


Thanks again for the greeting!


----------



## Althea

Wow!  I should have noticed that the thread is already 9 pages.  I'll have to read through it.


----------



## Alli

Althea said:


> It would be cool to discuss politics on a message board, instead of Facebook.




Definitely preferable to Facebook!


----------



## Eric

Althea said:


> Thanks for the greeting.  I don't usually do the public announcement, but I was thinking about giving out a little information about myself anyway.
> 
> Eric might have already told you, but I'll say it for the board. Way back in the days of the Bush years, I was on a rather large message board run by Bill Maher. In the early days, I'm told that he would participate, but things got a little strange and he stopped showing up. It was the fledgling days of the internet, and who could have predicted that message boards would attract idiots?
> 
> After many years, the board went down rather suddenly.  We were lost in the wilderness, with some starting small boards on other platforms than the Vbulletin that we were used to.  Navigation was a learning experience.
> 
> Eventually, one of the kids on the board mentioned a friend with a dormant board that was originally a venue for musicians to gather for discussion. (Eric can correct me if I'm wrong about that).  Eric was willing to open it up, and we flooded the place.  It went from zero to 1000 overnight.
> 
> Things were hectic, as one would imagine, but it was a great board. As per usual, the '08 primaries created a real rift between the Hillary/Obama camps, and it ended up with a good number of the members breaking off to a different board.
> 
> Many of us were on another rather large board for years, and that one also shut down in the middle of the night with no notice.
> 
> Now it's a lot of years later, and (some of us) are all grown up. I got the word that this board was back, so I'm contacting many who were with me on that journey since the Maher days, in an attempt to 'get the band back together'.
> 
> It would be cool to discuss politics on a message board, instead of Facebook.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the greeting!



It's great to have you here. Wow, you have a much better memory of all of that than I do, thanks for the refresher! Yes, that's exactly how it happened now that I recall. My guitar board got taken over with politics so I decided to open up a dedicated site for it.

It's funny you mention vBulletin, it was always my favorite board, I knew it well and even served as a moderator on their sister site vbulletin.org and wrote a lot of mods for it. In fact this time around I initially started with it but when compared to xenforo (which I had been using for a while over at MacRumors.com) found it completely lacking.

This board is much more user friendly with its modern interface, notification features, interactions and simple interface. VB really dropped the ball in this area IMO so that's why we're here.

The old version of this site just died after the 2012 election, as I noticed many other smaller sites dropped off as well. I think fatigue played a large role there and the Obama vs Hillary battle left a lot of people scarred.

Didn't a group splinter off and form dcjunkies? I looked and that site no longer exists but as I recall it they were pretty active for a while.


----------



## Alli

Welcome to another new member, @JBaby !! We were mods together on iMore, before their forums got just as divisive as TOP.


----------



## JBaby

Thanks @Alli!!!! Those were the good old days! I barely even go to iMore forums anymore.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> Thanks @Alli!!!! Those were the good old days! I barely even go to iMore forums anymore.




Same. But we’ve got a really nice core group together over here. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Althea

ericgtr12 said:


> It's great to have you here. Wow, you have a much better memory of all of that than I do, thanks for the refresher! Yes, that's exactly how it happened now that I recall. My guitar board got taken over with politics so I decided to open up a dedicated site for it.



  I think it was Brainpolice that connected us at first?



> It's funny you mention vBulletin, it was always my favorite board, I knew it well and even served as a moderator on their sister site vbulletin.org and wrote a lot of mods for it. In fact this time around I initially started with it but when compared to xenforo (which I had been using for a while over at MacRumors.com) found it completely lacking.
> 
> This board is much more user friendly with its modern interface, notification features, interactions and simple interface. VB really dropped the ball in this area IMO so that's why we're here.



I always found VB to be extremely user friendly.  This format seems to have most of the options that the latest VB versions offer.  I'm on an older version that's severely lacking compared to the newer version that has the notification features you have here.  This is very comfortable.



> The old version of this site just died after the 2012 election, as I noticed many other smaller sites dropped off as well. I think fatigue played a large role there and the Obama vs Hillary battle left a lot of people scarred.
> 
> Didn't a group splinter off and form dcjunkies? I looked and that site no longer exists but as I recall it they were pretty active for a while.



Yea...the primaries always create havoc, even among like minded members.  Some people realize the the ignore feature is a blessing, and some just opt to leave.  Message board veterans tend to chuckle and keep scrolling.  I'm on one site that has virtually no moderation.  There are quite a few racist/misogynist morons there, but I have them on ignore.  Yea about DCJ.  That's the board I referenced above.  It literally shut down with no warning.  I know the owner had a lot of irons in the fire, with at least one porn site if memory serves.

We still don't know what happened, and it really sucked when I lost touch with a few members who I didn't know from anywhere else. Many of us relocated and found each other quite by accident, but many are just gone.

In case you aren't aware...Eman passed away last year.

Now that's a headache that you haven't had in years! Nice guy. Pain in the ass on the boards, though.

I haven't read the forum rules yet. A few people are wondering about the level of moderation here? Thus far it seems to be a like minded group in search of Conservatives?

I'm on one board that is 99% Right leaning, without much concern for 'facts'.  Not sure why I go there!


----------



## Alli

Althea said:


> I haven't read the forum rules yet. A few people are wondering about the level of moderation here? Thus far it seems to be a like minded group in search of Conservatives?




Rules? Shit. I knew we forgot something. No, we’re not big on rules. We’re all adults here. We’d like some conservatives who don’t dissolve into name calling any time you show them statistics.



Althea said:


> I'm on one board that is 99% Right leaning, without much concern for 'facts'. Not sure why I go there!




Ugh. That’s why most of us came here.


----------



## Althea

Alli said:


> Definitely preferable to Facebook!



A bunch of people from my original board settled at FB, and were urging me to do the same.  That was back in '09.  I resisted, and finally opted to join under a pseudonym.  Of course, I met up with the typical high school acquaintances too, who all found my choice to remain anonymous very amusing.

Until we all found out that FB was invading everyone's privacy.  Now they don't think it's funny.

Terrible format for in depth discussion.


----------



## Alli

Althea said:


> Terrible format for in depth discussion.




Great for shopping though.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JBaby said:


> Thanks @Alli!!!! Those were the good old days! I barely even go to iMore forums anymore.




Welcome, @JBaby; hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## JBaby

Scepticalscribe said:


> Welcome, @JBaby; hope you enjoy it here.



Thank you! I’m so happy to be here! I joined as soon as @Alli told me to. I didn’t even look at what I was joining. I knew whatever it was must be awesome!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Althea said:


> .........
> 
> I haven't read the forum rules yet. A few people are wondering about the level of moderation here? Thus far it seems to be a like minded group in search of Conservatives?
> 
> I'm on one board that is 99% Right leaning, without much concern for 'facts'.  Not sure why I go there!




Re moderation, my take so far is no personal insults of a racist or sexist nature, - i.e. debate the subject, not the person - and racism and sexism are....discouraged.

Conservatives are welcome here, as long as they do not confuse what some seem to think is a right to give offence or exchange insult - mistaking this for political or philosophical debate, and have some sort of respect for known facts, and refrain from expressing racist or sexist beliefs, or express themselves in sexist or racist terms, or rather, keep those charming habits and views and perspectives for elaborate bonding exercises on the peculiar boards they frequent.



Alli said:


> Rules? Shit. I knew we forgot something. No, we’re not big on rules. We’re all adults here. We’d like some conservatives who don’t dissolve into name calling any time you show them statistics.




Succinctly and very eloquently put.



Althea said:


> A bunch of people from my original board settled at FB, and were urging me to do the same.  That was back in '09.  I resisted, and finally opted to join under a pseudonym.  Of course, I met up with the typical high school acquaintances too, who all found my choice to remain anonymous very amusing.
> 
> Until we all found out that FB was invading everyone's privacy.  Now they don't think it's funny.
> 
> Terrible format for in depth discussion.




Re FB, when access to, and membership of, such a platform is free, then the members - and their personal data - is and are the product to be sold to advertisers. 

I never cared for FB, and like it a lot less, now.


----------



## JBaby

Scepticalscribe said:


> Re FB, when access to, and membership of, such a platform is free, then the members - and their personal data - is and are the product to be sold to advertisers.
> 
> I never cared for FB, and like it a lot less, now.




Everyone thinks that I’m crazy for not having FB. I’ve been saying for years that FB was dangerous. No one took me seriously. Truth be told they still don’t. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JBaby said:


> Everyone thinks that I’m crazy for not having FB. I’ve been saying for years that FB was dangerous. No one took me seriously. Truth be told they still don’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Wise decision, and one I also made years ago.  Actually, I've never had FB; I loathe it - loathe what it supposedly stands for, and - in more recent times - loathe what they have allowed their platform t be sued for.  

Ad, as for the privacy concerns, while they don't surprise me, what they have done does appal me.


----------



## JBaby

Scepticalscribe said:


> Wise decision, and one I also made years ago. Actually, I've never had FB; I loathe it - loathe what it supposedly stands for, and - in more recent times - loathe what they have allowed their platform t be sued for.
> 
> Ad, as for the privacy concerns, while they don't surprise me, what they have done does appal me.




I had FB for like a month many years ago before I deleted it. That was back before you had to sign up with your real name. FB is so toxic. It just made me hate the people I know IRL. And FB as a company is such trash.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> Thank you! I’m so happy to be here! I joined as soon as @Alli told me to. I didn’t even look at what I was joining. I knew whatever it was must be awesome!




Such trust!



JBaby said:


> I had FB for like a month many years ago before I deleted it. That was back before you had to sign up with your real name. FB is so toxic. It just made me hate the people I know IRL. And FB as a company is such trash.




You are so right! I have unfriended so many people over the last year as their toxicity leeches out. They have no tolerance for other world views.


----------



## Althea

Scepticalscribe said:


> Re moderation, my take so far is no personal insults of a racist or sexist nature, - i.e. debate the subject, not the person - and racism and sexism are....discouraged.
> 
> Conservatives are welcome here, as long as they do not confuse what some seem to think is a right to give offence or exchange insult - mistaking this for political or philosophical debate, and have some sort of respect for known facts, and refrain from expressing racist or sexist beliefs, or express themselves in sexist or racist terms, or rather, keep those charming habits and views and perspectives for elaborate bonding exercises on the peculiar boards they frequent.




I don't typically have to worry about rules, because it's easy enough to get a point across without getting down and dirty.  Many 'Conservatives' are just parroting what they see on Fox, and aren't worth the time it takes to respond.  The problem with a board without dissenting opinion, is that the threads tend to be short and without much to debate.  Whereas I have little patience for the morons who pass for Republicans, I have to thank them for the wealth of knowledge I have gained by taking the time to fact check the lies and distortions.  I'm an expert on anything related to the economic crash of '08, which entails a library of knowledge re. the Community Reinvestment Act. (The favorite target of the racists who claim that the poor caused the crash).

I can't honestly say that I've found a level headed Conservative on message boards, but they do tend to be a fine target for some of my best insults.









> Re FB, when access to, and membership of, such a platform is free, then the members - and their personal data - is and are the product to be sold to advertisers.
> 
> I never cared for FB, and like it a lot less, now.



All true.  Which is why I entered with absolutely no real  information about myself.

I like it for photo sharing with friends, and keeping up with family from far away.

I do a lot of political debate, but it's amusing to deal with all of these newbies who haven't been at it for decades.

The format sucks, though.


----------



## Althea

JBaby said:


> I had FB for like a month many years ago before I deleted it. That was back before you had to sign up with your real name. FB is so toxic. It just made me hate the people I know IRL. And FB as a company is such trash.



I had to open Yahoo accounts with the same pseudonyms I use for FB accounts, so it's pretty easy to remain anonymous.  Truth be told, I spent the lion's share of my time there because an old H. School friend got me addicted to Scrabble.  Of course, now Scrabble is gone, so my time there is a tad limited.


----------



## SuperMatt

Althea said:


> I don't typically have to worry about rules, because it's easy enough to get a point across without getting down and dirty.  Many 'Conservatives' are just parroting what they see on Fox, and aren't worth the time it takes to respond.  The problem with a board without dissenting opinion, is that the threads tend to be short and without much to debate.  Whereas I have little patience for the morons who pass for Republicans, I have to thank them for the wealth of knowledge I have gained by taking the time to fact check the lies and distortions.  I'm an expert on anything related to the economic crash of '08, which entails a library of knowledge re. the Community Reinvestment Act. (The favorite target of the racists who claim that the poor caused the crash).
> 
> I can't honestly say that I've found a level headed Conservative on message boards, but they do tend to be a fine target for some of my best insults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All true.  Which is why I entered with absolutely no real  information about myself.
> 
> I like it for photo sharing with friends, and keeping up with family from far away.
> 
> I do a lot of political debate, but it's amusing to deal with all of these newbies who haven't been at it for decades.
> 
> The format sucks, though.




I like researching things like you mentioned. Some crazy statement is made by a right-wing forum member, and I think “that doesn’t seem right,” then I research it and end up learning a lot in many cases. The infuriating part is when you give them the facts, they’ll come back with a one-liner like “this study was 4 years ago, not current, don’t care, Trump is better than Jesus.”


----------



## Alli

Which reminds me. Are you still playing Words With Friends, @JBaby ? I still play regularly with Dieselboy.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> Which reminds me. Are you still playing Words With Friends, @JBaby ? I still play regularly with Dieselboy.




I haven’t played it in ages!


----------



## Althea

SuperMatt said:


> I like researching things like you mentioned. Some crazy statement is made by a right-wing forum member, and I think “that doesn’t seem right,” then I research it and end up learning a lot in many cases. The infuriating part is when you give them the facts, they’ll come back with a one-liner like “this study was 4 years ago, not current, don’t care, Trump is better than Jesus.”



Yes.  You can burn out a keypad trying to force some people to see the facts presented.  However, they cannot take away the benefit we gained from being forced to do the research.  Which is why it's important to have balance on message boards.  Frustrating, but important nevertheless.


----------



## Althea

Alli said:


> Which reminds me. Are you still playing Words With Friends, @JBaby ? I still play regularly with Dieselboy.



WWF isn't as good as Scrabble was, and they now came out with Scrabble Go.  It won't load on FB, so I've officially ended my addiction.

I still attend a meeting now and then, but I believe I have it under control.


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> Thanks @Alli!!!! Those were the good old days! I barely even go to iMore forums anymore.



Awesome, welcome to the site!


----------



## Eric

Althea said:


> I think it was Brainpolice that connected us at first?
> 
> I always found VB to be extremely user friendly.  This format seems to have most of the options that the latest VB versions offer.  I'm on an older version that's severely lacking compared to the newer version that has the notification features you have here.  This is very comfortable.
> 
> Yea...the primaries always create havoc, even among like minded members.  Some people realize the the ignore feature is a blessing, and some just opt to leave.  Message board veterans tend to chuckle and keep scrolling.  I'm on one site that has virtually no moderation.  There are quite a few racist/misogynist morons there, but I have them on ignore.  Yea about DCJ.  That's the board I referenced above.  It literally shut down with no warning.  I know the owner had a lot of irons in the fire, with at least one porn site if memory serves.
> 
> We still don't know what happened, and it really sucked when I lost touch with a few members who I didn't know from anywhere else. Many of us relocated and found each other quite by accident, but many are just gone.
> 
> In case you aren't aware...Eman passed away last year.
> 
> Now that's a headache that you haven't had in years! Nice guy. Pain in the ass on the boards, though.
> 
> I haven't read the forum rules yet. A few people are wondering about the level of moderation here? Thus far it seems to be a like minded group in search of Conservatives?
> 
> I'm on one board that is 99% Right leaning, without much concern for 'facts'.  Not sure why I go there!



I did not hear that about Eman, really sorry and a little bummed actually. We had differences but the man was always entertaining and the center of attention whenever he posted. When I searched for him over at the site I found you at his first post was entitled "Environmental Man Rules" with a poll that said "Are you happy that Eman is back?" I literally laughed out loud, there is no better description of how he was online than that post. A bit of character and a bit of ego combined, he was always guaranteed to get a rise out of people.

He and I did keep touch offline over the years but I haven't heard from him in the last couple, I did write him about this site and now I know why he didn't reply. May he RIP, he was one of the good ones.

As for vBulletin I stopped using it at version 4 but it's good to know they came around with their notifications and all.

Looks like the ladies gave you the lay of the land on the rules, there really aren't any as long as people don't really act out, many of us here come from MacRumors forum where their rules are extreme and they've created a culture where users report every tiny little thing that offends them and heavy handed moderators issue infractions like pissed off prison guards who live to punish people.

This one of the reasons we've splintered off from there and created this site, it will be nothing like that, people will be free to speak, of course, as mentioned hate speech in any form won't be tolerated but people are allowed to spar and get into the dirt if they want. Feel free to spread the word on that.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> I haven’t played it in ages!





Althea said:


> WWF isn't as good as Scrabble was, and they now came out with Scrabble Go. It won't load on FB, so I've officially ended my addiction.




I’m always open to new games on WWF. Just sayin’.


----------



## Althea

Alli said:


> I’m always open to new games on WWF. Just sayin’.



I have to see if WWF is available on FB.  The new Scrabble is only accessible on a phone.  I don't use my phone for FB.


----------



## Althea

ericgtr12 said:


> I did not hear that about Eman, really sorry and a little bummed actually. We had differences but the man was always entertaining and the center of attention whenever he posted. When I searched for him over at the site I found you at his first post was entitled "Environmental Man Rules" with a poll that said "Are you happy that Eman is back?" I literally laughed out loud, there is no better description of how he was online than that post. A bit of character and a bit of ego combined, he was always guaranteed to get a rise out of people.
> 
> He and I did keep touch offline over the years but I haven't heard from him in the last couple, I did write him about this site and now I know why he didn't reply. May he RIP, he was one of the good ones.
> 
> As for vBulletin I stopped using it at version 4 but it's good to know they came around with their notifications and all.
> 
> Looks like the ladies gave you the lay of the land on the rules, there really aren't any as long as people don't really act out, many of us here come from MacRumors forum where their rules are extreme and they've created a culture where users report every tiny little thing that offends them and heavy handed moderators issue infractions like pissed off prison guards who live to punish people.
> 
> This one of the reasons we've splintered off from there and created this site, it will be nothing like that, people will be free to speak, of course, as mentioned hate speech in any form won't be tolerated but people are allowed to spar and get into the dirt if they want. Feel free to spread the word on that.



I'm still working on a few from the old JPP.  You'll probably recognize them.  Some have concerns about the rules here, as it got out of hand on this board years ago.  Of course, everything was out of hand years ago. 

I'm on a forum named 'The Political Forums'. That's the Rightie board I mentioned. What a bunch of sissies. Extremely heavy moderation, and everyone reports posts. The new Vbulletin has a feature where you can thread ban members when you create a thread. They use it at JPP.

TPF uses an antiquated version of Vbulletin that doesn't have notifications of any type. If someone mentions you with an @, you get a notification. That's it.

They have what they call tPF threads. You request it when you start the thread. It's supposed to be even more civil, and the thread starter can have anyone removed from the thread, no questions asked. No rhyme or reason.

I guess that's similar to the Vbulletin thread ban feature.


----------



## Alli

Althea said:


> I have to see if WWF is available on FB. The new Scrabble is only accessible on a phone. I don't use my phone for FB.




It has a stand-alone app or I wouldn’t play it. You can play without FB and just use a Zinga account.


----------



## Althea

Alli said:


> It has a stand-alone app or I wouldn’t play it. You can play without FB and just use a Zinga account.



I'll have to check it out.  I wonder if regular Scrabble is there too?  Or is WWF a Zinga thing?


----------



## JBaby

Althea said:


> I'll have to check it out. I wonder if regular Scrabble is there too? Or is WWF a Zinga thing?




WWF is a Zinga game.


----------



## Althea

JBaby said:


> WWF is a Zinga game.



I know Scrabble was a Hasbro game, but might have been sold.  Either way, they stopped doing business with FB.


----------



## JBaby

Althea said:


> I know Scrabble was a Hasbro game, but might have been sold. Either way, they stopped doing business with FB.




If only everyone dropped FB.


----------



## Alli

Althea said:


> I know Scrabble was a Hasbro game, but might have been sold.  Either way, they stopped doing business with FB.




Smart move.


----------



## iMi

Hello everyone! Thanks for the invite. Glad to be here!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

iMi said:


> Hello everyone! Thanks for the invite. Glad to be here!




You are more than welcome, and very happy to see you here.


----------



## Eric

iMi said:


> Hello everyone! Thanks for the invite. Glad to be here!



Welcome, glad to see you here! You'll see all the forums on the home page now.


----------



## Alli

iMi said:


> Hello everyone! Thanks for the invite. Glad to be here!



Very happy to see you here!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Hi All. I see many familiar faces! @Scepticalscribe invited me in to this little corner of the internet.


----------



## SuperMatt

Apple fanboy said:


> Hi All. I see many familiar faces! @Scepticalscribe invited me in to this little corner of the internet.



Welcome! As an Apple fanboy, check out the iPhone 12 thread and let us know which one you are (or aren't) getting.


----------



## Apple fanboy

SuperMatt said:


> Welcome! As an Apple fanboy, check out the iPhone 12 thread and let us know which one you are (or aren't) getting.



I'm afraid my Apple funds are being diverted elsewhere!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Hi All. I see many familiar faces! @Scepticalscribe invited me in to this little corner of the internet.




Hey:

Brilliant to see you here, you are very welcome, please make yourself at home.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hey:
> 
> Brilliant to see you here, you are very welcome, please make yourself at home.



Thank you kindly!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Thank you kindly!




Make yourself feel at home, especially in the photography section; if you have any ideas or thoughts, or suggestions, do please, feel free to share them.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Make yourself feel at home, especially in the photography section; if you have any ideas or thoughts, or suggestions, do please, feel free to share them.



MR has a pretty robust forum around Photography, we're merely a new site trying to grow so it'll be nothing like that. But we're glad to grow that section as its my main hobby so the more the merrier.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> MR has a pretty robust forum around Photography, we're merely a new site trying to grow so it'll be nothing like that. But we're glad to grow that section as its my main hobby so the more the merrier.



Well I'll certainly participate. What sort of photography do you like to do? I'm a bit of a jack of all trades!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Well I'll certainly participate. What sort of photography do you like to do? I'm a bit of a jack of all trades!




Why not post your shot of the male lion with no mane - fascinating backstory - in the thread about animals that aren't pets?  

And, as the photography section is its own section, feel free to start - or suggest - threads on areas of photography that are of interest to you.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Well I'll certainly participate. What sort of photography do you like to do? I'm a bit of a jack of all trades!



Same here, I dabble with different things but am mostly into landscapes, city photos and long exposures. How about you?





						Eric Thurber Photography
					

Powered by SmugMug




					www.ericsmedia.com


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Why not post your shot of the male lion with no mane - fascinating backstory - in the thread about animals that aren't pets?
> 
> And, as the photography section is its own section, feel free to start - or suggest - threads on areas of photography that are of interest to you.



I will see if I can find Ted! Thats well remembered!


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Same here, I dabble with different things but am mostly into landscapes, city photos and long exposures. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Thurber Photography
> 
> 
> Powered by SmugMug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ericsmedia.com



Used to be more Landscapes, but of late its been wildlife. You have some lovely shots there. I just don't get enough time to shoot with work and everything else.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Used to be more Landscapes, but of late its been wildlife. You have some lovely shots there. I just don't get enough time to shoot with work and everything else.



Thanks, I also really enjoy wildlife but my reach is still only 200 mm at max, I need to invest in longer glass to really get what I want at a decent quality.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I will see if I can find Ted! Thats well remembered!




And I liked your shot of York Minster (popped in to pay a visit to the POTD and liked Tewkesbury, too) while your shot - was it Barcelona? - of that cathedral was wonderful - why not share them?

Perhaps a thread about - or, featuring shots of - ancient cathedrals, or old buildings......

It might even persuade me to bestir myself and take a certain little Leica out for a stroll.....


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Hi All. I see many familiar faces! @Scepticalscribe invited me in to this little corner of the internet.



At this point there are only a few folks here you don’t know already (I think). Nice to have you with us!


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Thanks, I also really enjoy wildlife but my reach is still only 200 mm at max, I need to invest in longer glass to really get what I want at a decent quality.



I have a cheaper Nikon 200-500mm which helps. Also a 2xTC on my 70-200 is a bit easier on the back.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> And I liked your shot of York Minster (popped in to pay a visit to the POTD and liked Tewkesbury, too) while your shot - was it Barcelona? - of that cathedral was wonderful - why not share them?
> 
> Perhaps a thread about - or, featuring shots of - ancient cathedrals, or old buildings......
> 
> It might even persuade me to bestir myself and take a certain little Leica out for a stroll.....



Well you should. Your poor camera is very neglected of late. Time to find some lovely Autumnal light and a roll or two.


----------



## Clix Pix

I'm in!   Thanks to Scepticalscribe for inviting me.....   I was not sure that this would be the place for me, since I'm not really a political animal and it is not my passion, but after browsing through the site for a little while and seeing a lot of familiar face and kindred spirits, reading comments and thoughts at which I found myself nodding my head in agreement, I thought, "oh, yeah, this looks like a fun site to hang out!" and registered -- so here I am!  

Most of you probably know me even though the avatar is not the same one that I use on MR -- that one I use there and only there;  other forums at which I hang out I tend to swap around avatars from time to time, and with the exception of the MR one, they are usually from photos I've shot.    I'll probably change this one in a day or so but wanted to get something up quickly and this, a recent image, fit the bill primarily because I figured it would fit nicely into the circular format.

For those who don't know me, I go by Clix Pix on the internet and I live in the Northern Virginia suburbs across the Potomac River and just a few miles from the scene of America's political day-to-day activities and presumed governmental functioning.....Our Nation's Capitol.     I haven't been able to hit the "I Voted" badge yet because I haven't done it yet;  early voting in my area just started today, so I'll be heading to the satellite polling place (local public library) either tomorrow or Friday.  I figured today would probably be mobbed.   I am a retired librarian and I love to read (naturally!), but my second greatest love is photography, so, yeah, you'll be seeing some of my images as time goes on.  I shoot nearly every day and am actually in the process of doing a 52-Weeks project, meaning that each week I review the images I've shot, select the best or most interesting ones and each Sunday share them on another site where I hang out, Nikon Cafe.   I'm actually a former Nikon shooter, but in November of 2019 switched completely to Sony.  The folks at Nikon Cafe still love me anyway.....   MR's POTD thread also sees most of my images a day or so after they've been shot.  I expect I'll be bringing them here as well....

I've been around the Internet for a long time, as far back as the early BB days, Listservs, Email "Loops" and the "Wild West" environment known as Usenet.  Through the years  I have participated in various sites which had discussions of interest to me.  I've been a mod on a couple, I've been in on the beginning of a new one like this (and isn't it fun, being part of something brand-new?!) and I've seen some come, shine for a while and then quietly fizzle out.  Others have been enduring for years and years.   It is very refreshing to see the open environment here and the willingness to have honest debates and discussions dealing with the issues and not the personalities,  conversations which don't disintegrate into name-calling and snarkiness.   Hopefully there will be very little need for moderation on this site but it looks like we've got a good team here!

I'm somewhat of a techie and love my Apple products -- typing this on a 2018 MBP -- and I've been using Macs since 2005.  I enjoy talking about tech stuff:  computers, cameras, lenses, you name it!   I probably spend way too much time on the computer every day, as it is the first thing I turn on in the morning when I arise and the last thing I shut down at night prior to heading off to bed with whatever book I'm in the midst of reading. It connects me to a much vaster world than is actually physically around me, and I love learning about others' lives and cultures and environments as well as sharing my own.

Enough for now, I want to go read some more threads, see what wasn't visible to me when I was still merely a visitor..... LOL!


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> I'm in!   Thanks to Scepticalscribe for inviting me.....   I was not sure that this would be the place for me, since I'm not really a political animal and it is not my passion, but after browsing through the site for a little while and seeing a lot of familiar face and kindred spirits, reading comments and thoughts at which I found myself nodding my head in agreement, I thought, "oh, yeah, this looks like a fun site to hang out!" and registered -- so here I am!
> 
> Most of you probably know me even though the avatar is not the same one that I use on MR -- that one I use there and only there;  other forums at which I hang out I tend to swap around avatars from time to time, and with the exception of the MR one, they are usually from photos I've shot.    I'll probably change this one in a day or so but wanted to get something up quickly and this, a recent image, fit the bill primarily because I figured it would fit nicely into the circular format.
> 
> For those who don't know me, I go by Clix Pix on the internet and I live in the Northern Virginia suburbs across the Potomac River and just a few miles from the scene of America's political day-to-day activities and presumed governmental functioning.....Our Nation's Capitol.     I haven't been able to hit the "I Voted" badge yet because I haven't done it yet;  early voting in my area just started today, so I'll be heading to the satellite polling place (local public library) either tomorrow or Friday.  I figured today would probably be mobbed.   I am a retired librarian and I love to read (naturally!), but my second greatest love is photography, so, yeah, you'll be seeing some of my images as time goes on.  I shoot nearly every day and am actually in the process of doing a 52-Weeks project, meaning that each week I review the images I've shot, select the best or most interesting ones and each Sunday share them on another site where I hang out, Nikon Cafe.   I'm actually a former Nikon shooter, but in November of 2019 switched completely to Sony.  The folks at Nikon Cafe still love me anyway.....   MR's POTD thread also sees most of my images a day or so after they've been shot.  I expect I'll be bringing them here as well....
> 
> I've been around the Internet for a long time, as far back as the early BB days, Listservs, Email "Loops" and the "Wild West" environment known as Usenet.  Through the years  I have participated in various sites which had discussions of interest to me.  I've been a mod on a couple, I've been in on the beginning of a new one like this (and isn't it fun, being part of something brand-new?!) and I've seen some come, shine for a while and then quietly fizzle out.  Others have been enduring for years and years.   It is very refreshing to see the open environment here and the willingness to have honest debates and discussions dealing with the issues and not the personalities,  conversations which don't disintegrate into name-calling and snarkiness.   Hopefully there will be very little need for moderation on this site but it looks like we've got a good team here!
> 
> I'm somewhat of a techie and love my Apple products -- typing this on a 2018 MBP -- and I've been using Macs since 2005.  I enjoy talking about tech stuff:  computers, cameras, lenses, you name it!   I probably spend way too much time on the computer every day, as it is the first thing I turn on in the morning when I arise and the last thing I shut down at night prior to heading off to bed with whatever book I'm in the midst of reading. It connects me to a much vaster world than is actually physically around me, and I love learning about others' lives and cultures and environments as well as sharing my own.
> 
> Enough for now, I want to go read some more threads, see what wasn't visible to me when I was still merely a visitor..... LOL!



Hey Clix Pix, welcome to the site, it's nice to have another photography enthusiast here. Both you and Apple fanboy on the same day, really glad Scepticalscribe reached out to you guys. While we do discuss a lot of politics here I'm just as (if not more) interested in general chit chat on a variety of topics. 

I've watched your posts over at MR and love your work, while I stay out of the political side of things over there for the most part the photography forum is the one place I enjoy lurking the most. We're still small but this is an area I would like to see us grow in so we're happy to have you share whatever you like.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks, Eric!  That's what I realized when I looked around, that in spite of the site's name, there is a lot more being talked about than just politics, although certainly this extraordinary election year is one to talk about anyway!    Simply mind-boggling....    General chit-chat on a variety of topics is how people get to know and like each other, and it adds an enjoyable, special and more personal element to any forum. 

I've been taking pictures since I was about eight or nine years old with a Brownie Hawkeye, and never lost my love for photography.   I really began getting more serious in my young adulthood and had various SLRs, but it wasn't until the early 90's that I had my first Nikon, and after that I was a "Nikon Girl" for many, many years until November 2019.  I was ready for the change and I love my new gear but I will always have a special place in my heart for Nikon, too.   As you'll have seen by my images shared at MR, I tend to be rather eclectic, but the two things I most love shooting are macros/closeups and wildlife (especially waterfowl).  I haven't mastered shooting birds in flight yet, although I did finally nail one shot this past summer.  It's just fun getting the camera out, putting a lens on and seeing what interesting images can be created....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@Clix Pix: Wonderful to see you here, I'm delighted you felt you could join us, and please feel free to make yourself at home, not least in the photography section, where, thoughts, suggestions, and ideas will all be more than welcome.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> I've been around the Internet for a long time, as far back as the early BB days, Listservs, Email "Loops" and the "Wild West" environment known as Usenet.



Me too! AAMOF, I met my husband on a BBS back in 1992. Well before it was cool.

So glad to have you here!


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks, Scepticalscribe and Alli!   I am looking forward to participating here!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> I'm in!   Thanks to Scepticalscribe for inviting me.....   I was not sure that this would be the place for me, since I'm not really a political animal and it is not my passion, but after browsing through the site for a little while and seeing a lot of familiar face and kindred spirits, reading comments and thoughts at which I found myself nodding my head in agreement, I thought, "oh, yeah, this looks like a fun site to hang out!" and registered -- so here I am!
> 
> Most of you probably know me even though the avatar is not the same one that I use on MR -- that one I use there and only there;  other forums at which I hang out I tend to swap around avatars from time to time, and with the exception of the MR one, they are usually from photos I've shot.    I'll probably change this one in a day or so but wanted to get something up quickly and this, a recent image, fit the bill primarily because I figured it would fit nicely into the circular format.
> 
> For those who don't know me, I go by Clix Pix on the internet and I live in the Northern Virginia suburbs across the Potomac River and just a few miles from the scene of America's political day-to-day activities and presumed governmental functioning.....Our Nation's Capitol.     I haven't been able to hit the "I Voted" badge yet because I haven't done it yet;  early voting in my area just started today, so I'll be heading to the satellite polling place (local public library) either tomorrow or Friday.  I figured today would probably be mobbed.   I am a retired librarian and I love to read (naturally!), but my second greatest love is photography, so, yeah, you'll be seeing some of my images as time goes on.  I shoot nearly every day and am actually in the process of doing a 52-Weeks project, meaning that each week I review the images I've shot, select the best or most interesting ones and each Sunday share them on another site where I hang out, Nikon Cafe.   I'm actually a former Nikon shooter, but in November of 2019 switched completely to Sony.  The folks at Nikon Cafe still love me anyway.....   MR's POTD thread also sees most of my images a day or so after they've been shot.  I expect I'll be bringing them here as well....
> 
> I've been around the Internet for a long time, as far back as the early BB days, Listservs, Email "Loops" and the "Wild West" environment known as Usenet.  Through the years  I have participated in various sites which had discussions of interest to me.  I've been a mod on a couple, I've been in on the beginning of a new one like this (and isn't it fun, being part of something brand-new?!) and I've seen some come, shine for a while and then quietly fizzle out.  Others have been enduring for years and years.   It is very refreshing to see the open environment here and the willingness to have honest debates and discussions dealing with the issues and not the personalities,  conversations which don't disintegrate into name-calling and snarkiness.   Hopefully there will be very little need for moderation on this site but it looks like we've got a good team here!
> 
> I'm somewhat of a techie and love my Apple products -- typing this on a 2018 MBP -- and I've been using Macs since 2005.  I enjoy talking about tech stuff:  computers, cameras, lenses, you name it!   I probably spend way too much time on the computer every day, as it is the first thing I turn on in the morning when I arise and the last thing I shut down at night prior to heading off to bed with whatever book I'm in the midst of reading. It connects me to a much vaster world than is actually physically around me, and I love learning about others' lives and cultures and environments as well as sharing my own.
> 
> Enough for now, I want to go read some more threads, see what wasn't visible to me when I was still merely a visitor..... LOL!



I'm not into politics much either (especially when none of the choices appeal!). But glad you are here also. Not that we don't chat in the other place as well!


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> I'm not into politics much either (especially when none of the choices appeal!). But glad you are here also. Not that we don't chat in the other place as well!



It's certainly not a requirement, in fact we'll be changing the name to something a little more all inclusive soon. Politics will still be here, just in it's own section in the bigger picture.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> It's certainly not a requirement, in fact we'll be changing the name to something a little more all inclusive soon. Politics will still be here, just in it's own section in the bigger picture.



If your looking for suggestions I have some....

Apple fanboy Rocks!
Apple fanboy for President!
Apple fanboy is awesome!


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> If your looking for suggestions I have some....
> 
> Apple fanboy Rocks!
> Apple fanboy for President!
> Apple fanboy is awesome!



All very humble and objective ideas for a new domain name, they will all be considered.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> All very humble and objective ideas for a new domain name, they will all be considered.



I'm very humble me. The most humble guy in the world!


----------



## Clix Pix

I am happy today that I have done my very necessary civic duty by voting and hoping to nudge the needle further towards the Democratic side rather than the Republican side....  And it has been rather nice to have been able to come here and describe the experience, including the direction in which I voted (straight D ticket all the way).....without worrying about someone clamping down on me for having inadvertently misspoken in any thread and without having to venture into the dreaded war zone of PRSI. 

That said, I am definitely keeping dual citizenship because I have a long and somewhat sentimental connection to MR and cannot imagine ever severing myself totally from the place. I first began reading threads there to learn more about Macs, I joined to ask a couple of questions when I was "on the brink" of buying my first one.   Not long after I realized that, hey, I was hooked on that site, not to mention now being madly in love with  my new G5 Rev B iMac and subsequent Apple products which I bought not all that long afterward,  I requested a name change from the one with which I had joined (thinking I'd only be around temporarily) to the one which is "me" on the internet.   

Yes, there have been some changes through the years, and a lot of them are not positive ones.  Especially after the iPhone arrived and many more participants on MR arrived, the entire tone of the place began to subtly and then not-so-subtly shift, undoubtedly more challenges were presented to the admins/mods team,  and it has definitely gotten more problematic in the last several years. There are indeed people who are still participating as members who should've been banned a long time ago while others who had actually been members who offered genuine and thoughtful posts and threads to the site have....mysteriously or not so mysteriously disappeared, either voluntarily or involuntarily, and that is a real shame -- MR's loss.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> I am happy today that I have done my very necessary civic duty by voting and hoping to nudge the needle further towards the Democratic side rather than the Republican side....  And it has been rather nice to have been able to come here and describe the experience, including the direction in which I voted (straight D ticket all the way).....without worrying about someone clamping down on me for having inadvertently misspoken in any thread and without having to venture into the dreaded war zone of PRSI.
> 
> That said, I am definitely keeping dual citizenship because I have a long and somewhat sentimental connection to MR and cannot imagine ever severing myself totally from the place. I first began reading threads there to learn more about Macs, I joined to ask a couple of questions when I was "on the brink" of buying my first one.   Not long after I realized that, hey, I was hooked on that site, not to mention now being madly in love with  my new G5 Rev B iMac and subsequent Apple products which I bought not all that long afterward,  I requested a name change from the one with which I had joined (thinking I'd only be around temporarily) to the one which is "me" on the internet.
> 
> Yes, there have been some changes through the years, and a lot of them are not positive ones.  Especially after the iPhone arrived and many more participants on MR arrived, the entire tone of the place began to subtly and then not-so-subtly shift, undoubtedly more challenges were presented to the admins/mods team,  and it has definitely gotten more problematic in the last several years. There are indeed people who are still participating as members who should've been banned a long time ago while others who had actually been members who offered genuine and thoughtful posts and threads to the site have....mysteriously or not so mysteriously disappeared, either voluntarily or involuntarily, and that is a real shame -- MR's loss.



Sorry. That was me. Joined just before the iPhone 4 launch....


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> I am happy today that I have done my very necessary civic duty by voting and hoping to nudge the needle further towards the Democratic side rather than the Republican side....  And it has been rather nice to have been able to come here and describe the experience, including the direction in which I voted (straight D ticket all the way).....without worrying about someone clamping down on me for having inadvertently misspoken in any thread and without having to venture into the dreaded war zone of PRSI.
> 
> *That said, I am definitely keeping dual citizenship because I have a long and somewhat sentimental connection to MR and cannot imagine ever severing myself totally from the place.* I first began reading threads there to learn more about Macs, I joined to ask a couple of questions when I was "on the brink" of buying my first one.   Not long after I realized that, hey, I was hooked on that site, not to mention now being madly in love with  my new G5 Rev B iMac and subsequent Apple products which I bought not all that long afterward,  I requested a name change from the one with which I had joined (thinking I'd only be around temporarily) to the one which is "me" on the internet.
> 
> Yes, there have been some changes through the years, and a lot of them are not positive ones.  Especially after the iPhone arrived and many more participants on MR arrived, the entire tone of the place began to subtly and then not-so-subtly shift, undoubtedly more challenges were presented to the admins/mods team,  and it has definitely gotten more problematic in the last several years. There are indeed people who are still participating as members who should've been banned a long time ago while others who had actually been members who offered genuine and thoughtful posts and threads to the site have....mysteriously or not so mysteriously disappeared, either voluntarily or involuntarily, and that is a real shame -- MR's loss.



Many of us here are as well, I still really enjoy the non-PRSI forums quite a bit and as you can see in our private forum we have no shortage of conversation between members who frequent both.


----------



## DT

I'm here for hostile greetings ... 


!!__NEW MEMBERS GET BENT__!!


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> I'm here for hostile greetings ...
> 
> 
> !!__NEW MEMBERS GET BENT__!!



At least you're not calling them meatbags.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I am happy today that I have done my very necessary civic duty by voting and hoping to nudge the needle further towards the Democratic side rather than the Republican side....  And it has been rather nice to have been able to come here and describe the experience, including the direction in which I voted (straight D ticket all the way).....without worrying about someone clamping down on me for having inadvertently misspoken in any thread and without having to venture into the dreaded war zone of PRSI.
> 
> That said, I am definitely keeping dual citizenship because I have a long and somewhat sentimental connection to MR and cannot imagine ever severing myself totally from the place. I first began reading threads there to learn more about Macs, I joined to ask a couple of questions when I was "on the brink" of buying my first one.   Not long after I realized that, hey, I was hooked on that site, not to mention now being madly in love with  my new G5 Rev B iMac and subsequent Apple products which I bought not all that long afterward,  I requested a name change from the one with which I had joined (thinking I'd only be around temporarily) to the one which is "me" on the internet.
> 
> Yes, there have been some changes through the years, and a lot of them are not positive ones.  Especially after the iPhone arrived and many more participants on MR arrived, the entire tone of the place began to subtly and then not-so-subtly shift, undoubtedly more challenges were presented to the admins/mods team,  and it has definitely gotten more problematic in the last several years. There are indeed people who are still participating as members who should've been banned a long time ago while others who had actually been members who offered genuine and thoughtful posts and threads to the site have....mysteriously or not so mysteriously disappeared, either voluntarily or involuntarily, and that is a real shame -- MR's loss.




Brilliant.

There are times when the act of voting goes beyond being a civic responsibility, and into something that in the fierce purity of its savage and intense joy, almost resembles almost a forbidden pleasure.

Besides, I'm very mindful of the fact that for most of history, most men and almost all women had no say whatsoever in choosing who got to govern them.


----------



## Thomas Veil

So many ways you can go with that, and most of them would probably get me in trouble.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> All very humble and objective ideas for a new domain name, they will all be considered.



You are so diplomatic.


Apple fanboy said:


> I'm very humble me. The most humble guy in the world!



I think I know that song.


----------



## iMi

ericgtr12 said:


> It's certainly not a requirement, in fact we'll be changing the name to something a little more all inclusive soon. Politics will still be here, just in it's own section in the bigger picture.




I hope that after the election we’ll talk politics less and citizen Trump’s indictments more. In all seriousness though, politics has been exhausting. It will be great to focus on more uplifting and fun subjects!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

iMi said:


> I hope that after the election we’ll talk politics less and *citizen Trump’s indictments more*. In all seriousness though, politics has been exhausting. It will be great to focus on more uplifting and fun subjects!




Amen to that.


----------



## Alli

Special welcome to @TiffanySmiffany who is a dear friend IRL. She is surrounded by “them” and came to be surrounded by “us.” Show her some love.


----------



## TiffanySmiffany

Alli said:


> Thank you for joining us here at PG. Introduce yourself and make yourself at home.



Hullooooo


----------



## TiffanySmiffany

Hey!  I wish I had more time to write some fantastic story about an amazing existence but I'm a cube slave so ....
Thank you for having me!


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Special welcome to @TiffanySmiffany who is a dear friend IRL.* She is surrounded by “them*” and came to be surrounded by “us.” Show her some love.



Sorry and...


TiffanySmiffany said:


> Hey!  I wish I had more time to write some fantastic story about an amazing existence but I'm a cube slave so ....
> Thank you for having me!



Welcome! You're definitely among friends here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

TiffanySmiffany said:


> Hullooooo




You are very welcome, @TiffanySmiffany; please feel free to make yourself at home, here.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> Special welcome to @TiffanySmiffany who is a dear friend IRL. She is surrounded by “them” and came to be surrounded by “us.” Show her some love.




Welcome to the Show! 

If we were down at our Virginia home rental, we would be surrounded by a 2-to-1 Mango majority. So sympathies. Here's hoping to T-75 days till a real President.


----------



## Clix Pix

Fortunately, Virginia went "Blue" and much of that has to be due to my area of the state, Northern Virginia, which is an entirely different world from the rural part of this lovely commonwealth.....

Welcome, TiffanySmiffany, to a place where you can be free to be yourself and express your opinions, regardless of what they might be....

I'm Clix Pix, and a fairly new member here myself -- it has been very easy and pleasant making myself at home!   I'm one of those who also has "dual citizenship," so to speak, as in addition, I am a member of MacRumors and also various other sites, mostly photography-related.


----------



## Apple fanboy

TiffanySmiffany said:


> Hey!  I wish I had more time to write some fantastic story about an amazing existence but I'm a cube slave so ....
> Thank you for having me!



Welcome.


----------



## SuperMatt

Cube slave sounds like you're a member of the Borg... then again the Borg could be considered a social commentary on our modern lives....

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Apple fanboy

SuperMatt said:


> Cube slave sounds like you're a member of the Borg... then again the Borg could be considered a social commentary on our modern lives....
> 
> Welcome to the forums.



Resistance is futile.


----------



## dogslobber

I've been banned by MR. Me! 

I know, right!


----------



## Eric

dogslobber said:


> I've been banned by MR. Me!
> 
> I know, right!



As have most of us, welcome to misfit island.  If you refresh the home page you'll see everything now.


----------



## dogslobber

ericgtr12 said:


> As have most of us, welcome to misfit island.  If you refresh the home page you'll see everything now.



Yes, I see. Thanks...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

dogslobber said:


> I've been banned by MR. Me!
> 
> I know, right!




Just now? 

Well, welcome.


----------



## dogslobber

Scepticalscribe said:


> Just now?
> 
> Well, welcome.



Yep they gave me the boot and told me not to come back. What took them so long?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

dogslobber said:


> Yep they gave me the boot and told me not to come back. What took them so long?




Do, please, make yourself at home; I daresay that you can see many familiar faces (er, exiles and refugees) already comfortably ensconced here.


----------



## Alli

dogslobber said:


> I've been banned by MR. Me!
> 
> I know, right!



Glad to have you here regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## MarkusL

Hello! I am a veteran of MR since 6 years. Started off in the legendary ”The new Mac mini is almost certainly coming” thread, and by the time I realized I was no longer interested in the Mac mini I was qualified for PRSI and since then I have rarely visited any of the other subforums on MR.

MR has not warned me in more than four years (can you believe it?) but after this week I sense a fountain of insensitive gloating bubbling inside, so that may be about to change! This forum seems like a nice place to spend any upcoming exile or to just take a voluntary break from the constant confrontations in PRSI.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MarkusL said:


> Hello! I am a veteran of MR since 6 years. Started off in the legendary ”The new Mac mini is almost certainly coming” thread, and by the time I realized I was no longer interested in the Mac mini I was qualified for PRSI and since then I have rarely visited any of the other subforums on MR.
> 
> MR has not warned me in more than four years (can you believe it?) but after this week I sense a fountain of insensitive gloating bubbling inside, so that may be about to change! This forum seems like a nice place to spend any upcoming exile or to just take a voluntary break from the constant confrontations in PRSI.




Great to see you here, and you are very welcome.


----------



## Eric

MarkusL said:


> Hello! I am a veteran of MR since 6 years. Started off in the legendary ”The new Mac mini is almost certainly coming” thread, and by the time I realized I was no longer interested in the Mac mini I was qualified for PRSI and since then I have rarely visited any of the other subforums on MR.
> 
> MR has not warned me in more than four years (can you believe it?) but after this week I sense a fountain of insensitive gloating bubbling inside, so that may be about to change! This forum seems like a nice place to spend any upcoming exile or to just take a voluntary break from the constant confrontations in PRSI.



Welcome, you'll see all the forums now.


----------



## Alli

MarkusL said:


> MR has not warned me in more than four years (can you believe it?) but after this week I sense a fountain of insensitive gloating bubbling inside, so that may be about to change! This forum seems like a nice place to spend any upcoming exile or to just take a voluntary break from the constant confrontations in PRSI.



So glad you accepted the invitation to join us!


----------



## dogslobber

MarkusL said:


> Hello! I am a veteran of MR since 6 years. Started off in the legendary ”The new Mac mini is almost certainly coming” thread, and by the time I realized I was no longer interested in the Mac mini I was qualified for PRSI and since then I have rarely visited any of the other subforums on MR.
> 
> MR has not warned me in more than four years (can you believe it?) but after this week I sense a fountain of insensitive gloating bubbling inside, so that may be about to change! This forum seems like a nice place to spend any upcoming exile or to just take a voluntary break from the constant confrontations in PRSI.



That Mac Mini thread is legendary. Micky Do kept that one alive, so he did!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Welcome to Tiffany and MarkusL!



Scepticalscribe said:


> Do, please, make yourself at home; I daresay that you can see many familiar faces (er, exiles and refugees) already comfortably ensconced here.




Eric and I escaped from MR with the letters of transit we got from Ugarte.


----------



## Huntn

Omg, a new member thread where established members can actually welcome new members?? A revelation. This is a MRs reference.


----------



## leekohler2

dogslobber said:


> Yep they gave me the boot and told me not to come back. What took them so long?



Welcome to the club. Oh, and hi everybody. I missed ya!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

leekohler2 said:


> Welcome to the club. Oh, and hi everybody. I missed ya!




I know that I've already extended a welcome to you, @leekohler2, but I am really delighted to see that you were able to join us, here.  Wonderful to see you.

The MR Refugees section of this forum should also now be open to you, as well.


----------



## DT




----------



## lizkat

leekohler2 said:


> Welcome to the club. Oh, and hi everybody. I missed ya!




Oh my god.      Sure has been awhile.   I am happy you are here.


----------



## leekohler2

lizkat said:


> Oh my god.      Sure has been awhile.   I am happy you are here.



Oh yeah. Hi there!


----------



## leekohler2

Scepticalscribe said:


> I know that I've already extended a welcome to you, @leekohler2, but I am really delighted to see that you were able to join us, here.  Wonderful to see you.
> 
> The MR Refugees section of this forum should also now be open to you, as well.



Oh, I'll have to go check that out for sure.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Omigod, after all this time Lee is back.

It’s like watching one of your favorite old shows return with brand new episodes. 

Good to see you again, man! Welcome.


----------



## leekohler2

Thomas Veil said:


> Omigod, after all this time Lee is back.
> 
> It’s like watching one of your favorite old shows return with brand new episodes.
> 
> Good to see you again, man! Welcome.



Eraserhead sent me the link. Thank him. We have been in touch this whole time. I wish I had known about this place sooner! Great to be back! 

In case you guys are wondering about scem0, he's doing fine and we're still very good friends.


----------



## Alli

leekohler2 said:


> Welcome to the club. Oh, and hi everybody. I missed ya!



So nice to have you join us. I’ve heard a lot about you. Hoping it’s all true. I suspect you left before I got swallowed by PRSI.


----------



## leekohler2

Alli said:


> So nice to have you join us. I’ve heard a lot about you. Hoping it’s all true. I suspect you left before I got swallowed by PRSI.



Oh god, what did they tell you? It's probably all true.


----------



## Alli

leekohler2 said:


> Oh god, what did they tell you? It's probably all true.



That’s what I’m counting on!


----------



## DT

leekohler2 said:


> Oh god, what did they tell you?




All I can say, is I'm going to need to see photos to confirm at least one claim ...


----------



## leekohler2

DT said:


> All I can say, is I'm going to need to see photos to confirm at least one claim ...



Uh oh... I might know what you’re talking about


----------



## DT

@swiftbmx Welcome!


----------



## Runs For Fun

Hi everyone! I heard about you guys from someone at MacRumors. I already see some familiar usernames here. Looks like a nice community you have here!


----------



## Eric

Clever Username said:


> Hi everyone! I heard about you guys from someone at MacRumors. I already see some familiar usernames here. Looks like a nice community you have here!



Welcome to the site.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clever Username said:


> Hi everyone! I heard about you guys from someone at MacRumors. I already see some familiar usernames here. Looks like a nice community you have here!




You are very welcome; what name were you known as - or, did you go under - at MR?


----------



## Runs For Fun

Scepticalscribe said:


> You are very welcome; what name were you known as - or, did you go under - at MR?



I'm RunsForFun at MR. I might change it here to match when I can, not sure yet.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clever Username said:


> I'm RunsForFun at MR. I might change it here to match when I can, not sure yet.




Please do.....please, please.....


----------



## Runs For Fun

Scepticalscribe said:


> Please do.....please, please.....



Yeah, now that I think about it, I will.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clever Username said:


> Yeah, now that I think about it, I will.




Excellent, and, meanwhile, do make yourself at home here; it's a very nice, welcoming place.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clever Username said:


> Yeah, now that I think about it, I will.




Just ask @ericgtr12 (nicely) to do the needful and he'll happily oblige.


----------



## aristobrat

Hey everyone, someone else from MR.  Extremely delighted to see so many familiar folks here!


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Joe

Welcome


----------



## Eric

aristobrat said:


> Hey everyone, someone else from MR.  Extremely delighted to see so many familiar folks here!



Welcome!


----------



## Alli

RunsForFun said:


> Hi everyone! I heard about you guys from someone at MacRumors. I already see some familiar usernames here. Looks like a nice community you have here!






aristobrat said:


> Hey everyone, someone else from MR.  Extremely delighted to see so many familiar folks here!




Welcome to you both! Nice to have you here. Feel free to bring friends. And snacks.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

aristobrat said:


> Hey everyone, someone else from MR.  Extremely delighted to see so many familiar folks here!




You are most welcome. Good to see you, here.


----------



## Pumbaa

Thanks for the invitation, and hello everyone!

I recognize many of you from MacRumors in general and PRSI in particular. You probably don't recognize me because of the red arm. Or perhaps it is because of the different user name and the different avatar. Who knows?

Looking forward to exploring the forums and getting to know people here.

Cheers!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Thanks for the invitation, and hello everyone!
> 
> I recognize many of you from MacRumors in general and PRSI in particular. You probably don't recognize me because of the red arm. Or perhaps it is because of the different user name and the different avatar. Who knows?
> 
> Looking forward to exploring the forums and getting to know people here.
> 
> Cheers!




You are very welcome here, and good that you could make it.

Please feel free to make yourself at home.

Yes, I certainly don't recognise either your name or avatar.

What name are you (were you) known as/under in MR?


----------



## Eric

Pumbaa said:


> Thanks for the invitation, and hello everyone!
> 
> I recognize many of you from MacRumors in general and PRSI in particular. You probably don't recognize me because of the red arm. Or perhaps it is because of the different user name and the different avatar. Who knows?
> 
> Looking forward to exploring the forums and getting to know people here.
> 
> Cheers!



Welcome and we totally understand.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> Thanks for the invitation, and hello everyone!
> 
> I recognize many of you from MacRumors in general and PRSI in particular. You probably don't recognize me because of the red arm. Or perhaps it is because of the different user name and the different avatar. Who knows?
> 
> Looking forward to exploring the forums and getting to know people here.
> 
> Cheers!



Glad you accepted the invite. You can see, all the cool kids are here.


----------



## shadow puppet

Yet another escapee from MR. 
OMG.  The SANE people's hideout!  

Thanks for having me!


----------



## Eric

shadow puppet said:


> Yet another escapee from MR.
> OMG.  The SANE people's hideout!
> 
> Thanks for having me!



Hi there, welcome to the site!


----------



## DT

Get bent!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> Yet another escapee from MR.
> OMG.  The SANE people's hideout!
> 
> Thanks for having me!




You're very welcome; you will probably recognise some (several) familiar faces, but do make yourself at home.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

shadow puppet said:


> Yet another escapee from MR.
> OMG.  The SANE people's hideout!
> 
> Thanks for having me!



If you were looking for where the sane people hangout, you might have gotten the wrong url....


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> Yet another escapee from MR.
> OMG.  The SANE people's hideout!
> 
> Thanks for having me!



So glad you *finally* decided to join us! This is an awesome (and sane) place.


----------



## Runs For Fun

shadow puppet said:


> Yet another escapee from MR.
> OMG.  The SANE people's hideout!
> 
> Thanks for having me!



Welcome! There's a lot of us sane MR people here.


----------



## shadow puppet

Thanks everyone for the welcome!  

I have no idea why it took me so long to check this place out.  @Alli invited me several months ago.  I think I was intimidated by your political prowess I've witnessed over at MR.  I never paid much attention to politics until the 45th arrived.  By then, I knew I had to pay attention.

Anyway......nice to find y'all.  Most of you seem to be as bent as I am.


----------



## Runs For Fun

shadow puppet said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome!
> 
> I have no idea why it took me so long to check this place out.  @Alli invited me several months ago.  I think I was intimidated by your political prowess I've witnessed over at MR.  I never paid much attention to politics until the 45th arrived.  By then, I knew I had to pay attention.
> 
> Anyway......nice to find y'all.  Most of you seem to be as bent as I am.



I think a lot of people that haven’t paid attention to politics in the past have started in the last four years and probably a lot more in the last year.


----------



## Eric

shadow puppet said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome!
> 
> I have no idea why it took me so long to check this place out.  @Alli invited me several months ago.  I think I was intimidated by your political prowess I've witnessed over at MR.  I never paid much attention to politics until the 45th arrived.  By then, I knew I had to pay attention.
> 
> Anyway......nice to find y'all.  Most of you seem to be as bent as I am.



We have sent out many invites where people either declined or did not reply and I totally get that, jumping on a new board takes that much more energy and with all the social media out there it can really take the oxygen out of someone's day. Those I invite only get one message and I never begrudge them if it's not for them.


----------



## Thomas Veil

RunsForFun said:


> I'm RunsForFun at MR. I might change it here to match when I can, not sure yet.



I just _have_ to ask...

Do you run for fun in the hot, hot sun?

(And can you tell I have grandchildren?)


----------



## Runs For Fun

Thomas Veil said:


> I just _have_ to ask...
> 
> Do you run for fun in the hot, hot sun?
> 
> (And can you tell I have grandchildren?)



Yes, even in the hot, hot sun!


----------



## Thomas Veil

I haven't seen a formal greeting yet for @mac_in_tosh or @Patrick Henry , so welcome to the club!

What'll you have?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ah, sorry about that: Welcome, @mac_in_tosh and @Patrick Henry, terrific to see you both here, and do, please, make yourselves at home.


----------



## mac_in_tosh

Thanks for the welcome. I haven't posted much in a while because with the Biden administration it appears that adults are back in charge and there's no daily flood of Twitter nonsense coming out of the White House.


----------



## Eric

mac_in_tosh said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I haven't posted much in a while because with the Biden administration it appears that adults are back in charge and there's no daily flood of Twitter nonsense coming out of the White House.



It's refreshing, isn't it? We now have a sense of calm and normalcy again, let the Republicans cry, they've lost everything and have essentially been neutered so it's all just hot air anyway.


----------



## Clix Pix

Isn't it wonderful?!!!!  I no longer open The Washington Post website and get a bunch of articles about some nonsense the Orange Man has spouted in tweets, or something he's done or hasn't done, etc., etc.  We at last after four miserable years have a _real_ president again!


----------



## Huntn

Clix Pix said:


> Isn't it wonderful?!!!!  I no longer open The Washington Post website and get a bunch of articles about some nonsense the Orange Man has spouted in tweets, or something he's done or hasn't done, etc., etc.  We at last after four miserable years have a _real_ president again!



Truly refreshing not listening to the daily ravings of that giant sputtering asshole.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

mac_in_tosh said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I haven't posted much in a while because with the Biden administration it appears that adults are back in charge and there's no daily flood of Twitter nonsense coming out of the White House.




I know, and I agree.

As someone who was (and probably, in my heart and mind, sort of still is) a professional historian, I just keep attempting to persuade myself that this is not an unsettling re-run of those (deceptively calm years, when the forces of "democracy" appeared to have won that immediate battle, and that lying, cowardly, cruel, mentally unbalanced, screaming clown - with his powerful, cynical, amoral and enabling friends - whose crude attempt at a coup had been effectively defeated and who had himself been disgraced) years (in Weimar Germany) between, let us say, 1924 and 1929.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Isn't it wonderful?!!!!  I no longer open The Washington Post website and get a bunch of articles about some nonsense the Orange Man has spouted in tweets, or something he's done or hasn't done, etc., etc.  We at last after four miserable years have a _real_ president again!




Oh, yes.

Amen to that.

I passionately agree.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Isn't that great?

I keep telling my wife I'm in a very good place lately. Partly because spring is coming. Partly because people are getting vaccinated. But mostly because I no longer have to wake up every goddamn morning thinking to myself, "Jesus Christ, what has that asshole done _now??_"


----------



## Thomas Veil

Scepticalscribe said:


> I know, and I agree.
> 
> As someone who was (and probably, in my heart and mind, sort of still is) a professional historian, I just keep attempting to persuade myself that this is not an unsettling re-run of those (deceptively calm years, when the forces of "democracy" apeared to have won that immediate battle, and that lying, cowardly, cruel, mentally unbalanced, screaming clown - with his powerful, cynical, amoral and enabling friends - whose crude attempt at a coup had been effectively defeated and who had been disgraced) years (in Weimar Germany) between, let us say, 1924 and 1929.



Oh, for sure. The parallels are always in the back of my mind--particularly that both periods of time had/have an extremely large group of angry people who felt they had been "wronged" somehow, and a maniacal demagogue more than willing to lead them.

This could still go sideways in a few years, which is why I'm adamant that Biden and the Democrats need to do everything they can to limit right wing propaganda, voter suppression and GOP gerrymandering. And if that means getting rid of the filibuster so we can set up laws forbidding these things, so be it.


----------



## mac_in_tosh

Clix Pix said:


> Isn't it wonderful?!!!!  I no longer open The Washington Post website and get a bunch of articles about some nonsense the Orange Man has spouted in tweets, or something he's done or hasn't done, etc., etc.  We at last after four miserable years have a _real_ president again!



Unfortunately, others are vying to replace Trump's craziness. Exhibit A is Wisconsin Senator Ron Johnson:

_In an interview Thursday with syndicated radio host Joe Pagliarulo, Johnson said of those who stormed the Capitol on Jan. 6 to try to stop Congress from certifying President Joe Biden’s electoral victory: “I knew those were people who love this country, that truly respect law enforcement, would never do anything to break the law, so I wasn’t concerned.”_

Seriously, is this guy even sane?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

mac_in_tosh said:


> Unfortunately, others are vying to replace Trump's craziness. Exhibit A is Wisconsin Senator Ron Johnson:
> 
> _In an interview Thursday with syndicated radio host Joe Pagliarulo, Johnson said of those who stormed the Capitol on Jan. 6 to try to stop Congress from certifying President Joe Biden’s electoral victory: “I knew those were people who love this country, that truly respect law enforcement, would never do anything to break the law, so I wasn’t concerned.”_
> 
> Seriously, is this guy even sane?




Not only is he not sane, - and that is reaching for a charitable explanation - but, whether or not he is sane, he is delusional and in denial, for he is also excusing the inexcusable, a stance which is entirely unacceptable in an elected official, a Senator.


----------



## User 189

ericgtr12 said:


> It's refreshing, isn't it?



This place is a breath of fresh air! Thank you!


----------



## Eric

AutomaticApple said:


> This place is a breath of fresh air! Thank you!



Welcome, refresh the home page and you'll see everything now.


----------



## User 189

ericgtr12 said:


> Welcome, refresh the home page and you'll see everything now.



Ah, yes! Again, thank you! Time to vent even more now!


----------



## Joe

Welcome!


----------



## Yoused

Welcome @AutomaticApple! Enjoy your time here, and swear like a drunken sailor if you feel like it.


----------



## Runs For Fun

AutomaticApple said:


> This place is a breath of fresh air! Thank you!



Welcome!


----------



## Alli

AutomaticApple said:


> This place is a breath of fresh air! Thank you!



Nice to have you here!


----------



## Yoused

Well, *maflynn* cussed me out for mentioning this forum and deleted my post.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.191

Folk may now me as the ever bouncy TiggrToo over in MR-land.

Thanks, @Alli


----------



## User.191

-- And already got a dupe post


----------



## shadow puppet

MissNomer said:


> -- And already got a dupe post



So glad you decided to join us.  I've been enjoying your posts at the other place!


----------



## User.191

Yoused said:


> Well, *maflynn* cussed me out for mentioning this forum and deleted my post.



Competition...bad


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> Folk may now me as the ever bouncy TiggrToo over in MR-land.
> 
> Thanks, @Alli



So glad to have you here!


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## DT

MissNomer said:


> -- And already got a dupe post




Quit making mistakes meatbag!


----------



## User.191

DT said:


> Quit making mistakes meatbag!



Try to stope me. I dare you...


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> Try to stope me. I dare you...



Do it.
Do It.
DO IT!


----------



## DT

MissNomer said:


> Try to stope me. I dare you...




You executed my joke better than I did ... I'm going to go sit in the corner and be quiet.


----------



## Eric

MissNomer said:


> Folk may now me as the ever bouncy TiggrToo over in MR-land.
> 
> Thanks, @Alli



Welcome, if you refresh the home page you'll see everything now.


----------



## Runs For Fun

MissNomer said:


> Folk may now me as the ever bouncy TiggrToo over in MR-land.
> 
> Thanks, @Alli



I’ve been wondering when you were going to join us! Welcome!


shadow puppet said:


> So glad you decided to join us.  I've been enjoying your posts at the other place!



Same


----------



## User.191

RunsForFun said:


> I’ve been wondering when you were going to join us! Welcome!
> 
> Same



Well, I had no bloody idea this place was around. Took @Alli to invite me. Glad to see that at least one of you cared to throw me the lifeline before I drowned in another suspension...


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> Well, I had no bloody idea this place was around. Took @Alli to invite me. Glad to see that at least one of you cared to throw me the lifeline before I drowned in another suspension...



Same for me. Three cheers for @Alli !

And welcome!


----------



## shadow puppet

MissNomer said:


> Well, I had no bloody idea this place was around. Took @Alli to invite me. Glad to see that at least one of you cared to throw me the lifeline before I drowned in another suspension...



It took @Alli AND @Huntn for me to finally take the plunge over here.  

I'm sure most here think I'm certifiable.  Which I am so...


----------



## Yoused

shadow puppet said:


> It took @Alli AND @Huntn for me to finally take the plunge over here.
> 
> I'm sure most here think I'm certifiable.  Which I am so...



Sanity is over-rated.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MissNomer said:


> Well, I had no bloody idea this place was around. Took @Alli to invite me. Glad to see that at least one of you cared to throw me the lifeline before I drowned in another suspension...




Well done, @Alli.  And @Huntn.  Thank you both.

Anyway, you are very welcome @MissNomer, and do please feel free to make yourself at home here; yo may find that this is a very pleasant and welcoming (liberal) corner of the online space.....


----------



## Thomas Veil

Welcome to MissNomer, and, belatedly, to AutomaticApple.

We'll take all the MR refugees we can get.


----------



## Runs For Fun

MissNomer said:


> Well, I had no bloody idea this place was around. Took @Alli to invite me. Glad to see that at least one of you cared to throw me the lifeline before I drowned in another suspension...



Ah I thought someone had invited you a while ago. I must have been mistaken.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> So glad you decided to join us.  I've been enjoying your posts at the other place!



Likewise, very glad to see you here, @MissNomer, as I loved TiggrToo's posts in the Other Place.

I had been mulling over inviting you, but hadn't done so, as I wasn't sure I should bother you, given that I hadn't even received an acknowledgement (refusals are perfectly fine) to a number of  DMs I had despatched to a few others extending invitations to join us here, and I am especially prudent when approaching someone I know to be a woman, as - for, it has happened to me in the past - one can sometimes be on the receiving end of very unwelcome and unwanted communications.

Anyway, delighted to see you here.


----------



## Huntn

MissNomer said:


> -- And already got a dupe post



Will have to report this


----------



## User.191

Huntn said:


> Will have to report this



I await the wrath of a passing MR mod with a mixture of trepidation, excitement...and an upturned middle finger


----------



## Huntn

MissNomer said:


> I await the wrath of a passing MR mod with a mixture of trepidation, excitement...and an upturned middle finger



Great to see you here!  Unfortunately moderation at MRs greatly ruins honest discussion and most irritating is inconsistent standards of moderation And not treating adult interaction in an adult manner.


----------



## User.191

Yoused said:


> Sanity is over-rated.



I'd never know. I strive to reach the lofty escalons of sanity...


----------



## User.191

Scepticalscribe said:


> Likewise, very glad to see you here, @MissNomer, as I loved TiggrToo's posts in the Other Place.
> 
> I had been mulling over inviting you, but hadn't done so, as I wasn't sure I should bother you, given that I hadn't even received an acknowledgement (refusals are perfectly fine) to a number of  DMs I had despatched to a few others extending invitations to join us here, and I am especially prudent when approaching someone I know to be a woman, as - for, it has happened to me in the past - one can sometimes be on the receiving end of very unwelcome and unwanted communications.
> 
> Anyway, delighted to see you here.



Yeah yeah yeah - quit with the excuses - I know how you *really* feel


----------



## User.168

,


----------



## Eric

MissNomer said:


> I await the wrath of a passing MR mod with a mixture of trepidation, excitement...and an upturned middle finger



Shit, if we turned one of them loose in this thread alone it would be culled down to 3 pages and half of you all would be banned or written up. 

Wait, you're having fun? Going off topic? Cussing?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MissNomer said:


> I await the wrath of a passing MR mod with a mixture of trepidation, excitement...and an upturned middle finger




You know, bizarre to relate, but, one has actually dared to join us (dreamed of?) joining us....


----------



## User.191

Scepticalscribe said:


> You know, bizarre to relate, but, one has actually dared to join us (dreamed of?) joining us....



Other than Mike Flynn?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MissNomer said:


> Other than Mike Flynn?




No.

That is exactly who has - er - chosen to join us.


----------



## User.191

Yeah...found that...odd...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MissNomer said:


> Yeah...found that...odd...




Colour me surprised as well.


----------



## Eric

MissNomer said:


> Yeah...found that...odd...



Yep, wasn't enough he got to slap us around over there, he had to come here and do it as well.


----------



## Huntn

ericgtr12 said:


> Shit, if we turned one of them loose in this thread alone it would be culled down to 3 pages and half of you all would be banned or written up.
> 
> Wait, you're having fun? Going off topic? Cussing?



Blue's Brothers I presume.


----------



## User.191

Huntn said:


> Blue's Brothers I presume.




The one and the same - one of the greatest movies ever made.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Ladies and gentlemen, @TheHateMachine is in the house. 

Welcome!


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, @TheHateMachine is in the house.
> 
> Welcome!



Welcome to the light side.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, @TheHateMachine is in the house.
> 
> Welcome!




Welcome, @TheHateMachine; might I ask by which name you were known under, or answered to, in MR?


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Welcome, @TheHateMachine; might I ask by which name you were known under, or answered to, in MR?



Goes by the same name and avatar over there, presumably it's him.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> Goes by the same name and avatar over there, presumably it's him.




Ah, excellent.

The avatar I recognised, but hadn't connected it to his nom de plume.


----------



## TheHateMachine

Eric said:


> Goes by the same name and avatar over there, presumably it's him.



Indeed, hello everyone.


----------



## Pumbaa

TheHateMachine said:


> Indeed, hello everyone.



Hello and welcome!


----------



## User 189

TheHateMachine said:


> Indeed, hello everyone.



It must be coincidental that I saw one of your old posts today. Welcome!


----------



## Runs For Fun

TheHateMachine said:


> Indeed, hello everyone.



Welcome!


----------



## Thomas Veil

You know, earlier today I _thought_ I heard gunfire. Musta been the MR mods when you went over the wall.

Anyway, lots of familiar faces here. Enjoy.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Renzatic

Sup?


----------



## TheHateMachine

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, I will promise to behave here. I will also add, the discord theme is super slick for this board.




Renzatic said:


> Sup?




Now that is a name I haven't seen in a long time. How is it going my dude.


----------



## Eric

TheHateMachine said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, I will promise to behave here.



One of the reasons we have this site is so you don't have to worry about behaving so much. 36,000+ posts and you can count the number of reported posts on one hand.


----------



## Renzatic

TheHateMachine said:


> Now that is a name I haven't seen in a long time. How is it going my dude.




Maxin' and relaxin', per the usual.


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> One of the reasons we have this site is so you don't have to worry about behaving so much. 36,000+ posts and you can count the number of reported posts on one hand.



Or maybe people _are_ behaving and that is why the number of reported posts are low?

Or maybe you visited Chernobyl and got extremely many fingers on that one hand?


----------



## Renzatic

Pumbaa said:


> Or maybe you visited Chernobyl and got extremely many fingers on that one hand?




THAT ONLY HAPPENED, LIKE, THAT ONE TIME!


----------



## Pumbaa

Renzatic said:


> THAT ONLY HAPPENED, LIKE, THAT ONE TIME!



Chill, dude! Remember; The more the merrier!


----------



## Renzatic

Pumbaa said:


> Chill, dude! Remember; The more the merrier!




I'm just SO TIRED about people talking smack about Chernobyl!


----------



## Pumbaa

Renzatic said:


> I'm just SO TIRED about people talking smack about Chernobyl!



No need for a meltdown, we’re all friends here. Chernobyl is actually high on my list of places to visit someday once the pandemic is over and I’ve decided to not have more children.

Do we have a Chernobyl thread yet?


----------



## Thomas Veil

Eric said:


> 36,000+ posts and you can count the number of reported posts on one hand.



So everybody try harder!


----------



## Renzatic

Pumbaa said:


> No need for a meltdown, we’re all friends here. Chernobyl is actually high on my list of places to visit someday once the pandemic is over and I’ve decided to not have more children.




And now we've reached that point in the conversation where I'm not sure if you know I'm joking or not.

...this happens to me a lot.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> So everybody try harder!



Chop chop


----------



## User 189

Thomas Veil said:


> So everybody try harder!



Stupid and dumb!1!!!!111!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> No need for a meltdown, we’re all friends here. Chernobyl is actually high on my list of places to visit someday once the pandemic is over and I’ve decided to not have more children.
> 
> Do we have a Chernobyl thread yet?




Well, for what it is worth, I paid a visit to Chernobyl in 2013; fascinating.

Actually, I did buy some fridge magnets (and my fridge is home to some interesting fridge magnets), from a small shop in the place; granted, the alphabet is Cyrillic, but, suffice to say, they are a topic of conversation whenever a guest (eventually) cottons on to what they really represent.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, for what it is worth, I paid a visit to Chernobyl in 2013; fascinating.



Did you actually get to explore a bit around Pripyat itself, or was it a guided tour?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Did you actually get to explore a bit around Pripyat itself, or was it a guided tour?




It is a place where access is exceptionally strictly controlled, hence, all visits take the form of tours that are guided.  

However, I went with friends who themselves had been there before, so they had some pointers and suggestions as to what to look out for.  

A very strange and unsettling place.


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> So everybody try harder!




I tried harder once. Holy crap but that was nasty bad. Left me with an awful headache the next day. I have sworn off it. Never again.


----------



## Alli

TheHateMachine said:


> Indeed, hello everyone.



Glad you took me up on the invitation. Nice to have you here!


----------



## Pumbaa

Renzatic said:


> And now we've reached that point in the conversation where I'm not sure if you know I'm joking or not.
> 
> ...this happens to me a lot.



Mission accomplished!


----------



## MarkusL

Scepticalscribe said:


> It is a place where access is exceptionally strictly controlled, hence, all visits take the form of tours that are guided.
> 
> However, I went with friends who themselves had been there before, so they had some pointers and suggestions as to what to look out for.
> 
> A very strange and unsettling place.




There can be a bit of a difference between the written rules and what the tour guide will allow. When I was there in 2019 our guide gave us 30 minutes in one of the apartment buildings in Pripyat even though it was formally banned to enter any of the buildings at that time. He asked us to get off the roof and hide in the stairwells if we heard any helicopters. If anyone is interested in going there I would recommend doing it sooner rather than later. Pripyat is crumbling and the enforcement of the rules will only get stricter with time. There is also the issue with the amount of tourists which is expected to grow. In 2013 when you went there it would have been less crowded than in 2019, but the different tour companies are coordinating so that not everyone is in the same place at the same time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MarkusL said:


> There can be a bit of a difference between the written rules and what the tour guide will allow. When I was there in 2019 our guide gave us 30 minutes in one of the apartment buildings in Pripyat even though it was formally banned to enter any of the buildings at that time. He asked us to get off the roof and hide in the stairwells if we heard any helicopters. If anyone is interested in going there I would recommend doing it sooner rather than later. Pripyat is crumbling and the enforcement of the rules will only get stricter with time. There is also the issue with the amount of tourists which is expected to grow. In 2013 when you went there it would have been less crowded than in 2019, but the different tour companies are coordinating so that not everyone is in the same place at the same time.




I was there in winter (early February), which curtailed extensive prowling - at least on my part, - as I loathe snow, and am not remotely comfortable (let alone very mobile) when dealing with such wintry conditions; the friends who had accompanied me there (to Chernobyl) had paid an earlier visit, in summer, a year or two earlier, and, I think, were able to see quite a bit more.


----------



## MarkusL

Scepticalscribe said:


> I was there in winter (early February), which curtailed extensive prowling - at least on my part, - as I loathe snow, and am not remotely comfortable (let alone very mobile) when dealing with such wintry conditions; the friends who had accompanied me there (to Chernobyl) had paid an earlier visit, in summer, a year or two earlier, and, I think, were able to see quite a bit more.



That's probably true. I was there in the scorching heat in August (around the same time as Rudy went to Kiev to get dirt on Joe Biden, but I did not bump into him). I don't think the guide would have let us go up on the roof if it had been cold and icy.


----------



## Skunk

Hi. So _this_ is where you're all hanging out!


----------



## SuperMatt

Skunk said:


> Hi. So _this_ is where you're all hanging out!



This is where we landed when we got banned from the MR forums. So, just be warned that you are in a den of scum and villainy.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Pumbaa

Skunk said:


> Hi. So _this_ is where you're all hanging out!



All the cool kids! And party animals. Smell you later!



SuperMatt said:


> This is where we landed when we got banned from the MR forums. So, just be warned that you are in a den of scum and villainy.



True, plenty of hardened forum criminals here. You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy.


----------



## Eric

Skunk said:


> Hi. So _this_ is where you're all hanging out!



It is! Welcome, glad you decided to join us.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Skunk said:


> Hi. So _this_ is where you're all hanging out!




You are very welcome, and it is wonderful to see you here.

Please feel free to make yourself at home, and yes, you will doubtless recognise a great many familiar faces  - or avatars - not to mention some very familiar names.


----------



## Skunk

SuperMatt said:


> This is where we landed when we got banned from the MR forums. So, just be warned that you are in a den of scum and villainy.



_Ça se voit_, as they say across The Sleeve.


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> This is where we landed when we got banned from the MR forums. So, just be warned that you are in a den of scum and villainy.


----------



## Eric

@Skunk refresh the main forum page and you'll see everything now


----------



## Runs For Fun

Skunk said:


> Hi. So _this_ is where you're all hanging out!



Welcome! It’s a fun bunch here!


----------



## DT

Really? Another meatbag?

I'm starting to think this place is Robophobic ...


----------



## Renzatic

...what's that stank?


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Really? Another meatbag?
> 
> I'm starting to think this place is Robophobic ...



#RobotLivesMatter


----------



## User 189

Eric said:


> #RobotLivesMatter



Robots have the brains of grape jelly!

*BANNED FOR HATE SPEECH*


----------



## Runs For Fun

AutomaticApple said:


> Robots have the brains of grape jelly!
> 
> *BANNED FOR HATE SPEECH*



Reported!


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> Really? Another meatbag?
> 
> I'm starting to think this place is Robophobic ...





AutomaticApple said:


> Robots have the brains of grape jelly!
> 
> *BANNED FOR HATE SPEECH*



Everybody knows their brains are orange marmalade…


----------



## Alli

Skunk said:


> Hi. So _this_ is where you're all hanging out!



Welcome! Nice to have you join us.


----------



## shadow puppet

Welcome everyone!  Don't forget to study for the new member flash quiz!


----------



## Skunk

Renzatic said:


> ...what's that stank?



I've missed you too.


----------



## Renzatic

Skunk said:


> I've missed you too.




SKUNK!


----------



## User.45

Skunk said:


> I've missed you too.



Welcome!


----------



## MEJHarrison

Thanks for the invite! I've been very busy, but I'm happy to be here.  The name is Mark just in case you're interested.

Now, just like how I head straight to PRSI on the other site, I'm heading straight for the tech forum here.


----------



## User.45

MEJHarrison said:


> Thanks for the invite! I've been very busy, but I'm happy to be here.  The name is Mark just in case you're interested.
> 
> Now, just like how I head straight to PRSI on the other site, I'm heading straight for the tech forum here.



Please comment on the smart home stuff, LOL. We need more energy there.


----------



## Renzatic

P_X said:


> Please comment on the smart home stuff, LOL. We need more energy there.




I still don't trust all that smart home stuff. The last thing I'll want to deal with after a long day are my lights and appliances freaking out because the neighbor's nogoodnik kids guessed my wifi password.


----------



## User.45

Renzatic said:


> I still don't trust all that smart home stuff. The last thing I'll want to deal with after a long day are my lights and appliances freaking out because the neighbor's nogoodnik kids guessed my wifi password.



"Guessed"? I hear you though... I've not had the patience to figure out how to secure this, but at this point I'll have to. It would be nice to understand if I can compartmentalize and separate my smart devices on their separate firewalled WIFI.


----------



## MEJHarrison

P_X said:


> Please comment on the smart home stuff, LOL. We need more energy there.




I didn't even know smart vents were a thing!  The smart home stuff is something I've been interested in, but I've yet to dip my toes in the water.  It all feels so almost, but not quite ready to me.

My latest obsession is VR.  Got an Oculus Quest 2 a month or so back.  Figured it would an expensive toy collecting dust by now.  I was 100% wrong.  It's been amazing.  I got to play a Doom level I'd built from scratch back in 1994.  My mind was blown.  Now I'm spending all my time figuring out how to make my own VR apps.  I've been writing software for many years, but I can't recall the last time I've been so excited to learn and code.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MEJHarrison said:


> Thanks for the invite! I've been very busy, but I'm happy to be here.  The name is Mark just in case you're interested.
> 
> Now, just like how I head straight to PRSI on the other site, I'm heading straight for the tech forum here.




Great to see you here, @MEJHarrison and delighted that you could join us.

Please make yourself at home.


----------



## User.45

MEJHarrison said:


> I didn't even know smart vents were a thing!  The smart home stuff is something I've been interested in, but I've yet to dip my toes in the water.  It all feels so almost, but not quite ready to me.
> 
> My latest obsession is VR.  Got an Oculus Quest 2 a month or so back.  Figured it would an expensive toy collecting dust by now.  I was 100% wrong.  It's been amazing.  I got to play a Doom level I'd built from scratch back in 1994.  My mind was blown.  Now I'm spending all my time figuring out how to make my own VR apps.  I've been writing software for many years, but I can't recall the last time I've been so excited to learn and code.



I was an early adopter of Oculus. Had version #1 dev kit in 2013. I modded Skyrim for VR, and spent the rest of the day with a bucket next to me (turns out FOV setting matter a lot). I have a HTC Vive, love it but never have time to use it with the kids around.


----------



## MEJHarrison

P_X said:


> I was an early adopter of Oculus. Had version #1 dev kit in 2013. I modded Skyrim for VR, and spent the rest of the day with a bucket next to me (turns out FOV setting matter a lot). I have a HTC Vive, love it but never have time to use it with the kids around.
> View attachment 5108




I've not gotten sick or felt sick.  Yet.  But there's been a few vertigo inducing moments where I've just said Oh hell no!!!  But that's getting better every time I try.  I can play The Climb now (sitting) and not be afraid to look down.  Richie's Plank Experience however, I've been out there once.  So I can say I did it.  That feels good enough for now.

I do like that the Quest 2 is completely stand-alone now.  Most of the people I talked to thought it needed to be hooked up to a PC.


----------



## User.45

MEJHarrison said:


> I've not gotten sick or felt sick.  Yet.  But there's been a few vertigo inducing moments where I've just said Oh hell no!!!  But that's getting better every time I try.  I can play The Climb now (sitting) and not be afraid to look down.  Richie's Plank Experience however, I've been out there once.  So I can say I did it.  That feels good enough for now.
> 
> I do like that the Quest 2 is completely stand-alone now.  Most of the people I talked to thought it needed to be hooked up to a PC.



It was because head tracking was quite laggy initially so there was a slight but significant delay and discrepancy between head movement and the picture, which was later solved by the introduction of base stations. It took some time for it to be perfected w/o those. I also messed up the FOV and I think I set it to 130 degrees, which is waaaay too much and can cause kinetosis on it own. That was also before I discovered the beauties of ondansetron (the best anti-nausea drug out there). With the Vive these issues were mostly mitigated, except for in Fallout that still gives me some nausea after 30 min. But that's the engine really, it did that to me even w/o VR.

Stand alone VR googles are appealing to me, but Oculus being owned by Zuckerberg is a hard pass


----------



## Eric

MEJHarrison said:


> Thanks for the invite! I've been very busy, but I'm happy to be here.  The name is Mark just in case you're interested.
> 
> Now, just like how I head straight to PRSI on the other site, I'm heading straight for the tech forum here.



Welcome to the site. If you refresh the home page you'll see everything now.


----------



## User 189

P_X said:


> Stand alone VR googles are appealing to me



Oh, really?   








						Google Cardboard - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Google Daydream - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MEJHarrison

P_X said:


> Stand alone VR googles are appealing to me, but Oculus being owned by Zuckerberg is a hard pass




Yeah, that bugs me too.  I didn't realize it when we picked it up.  If you don't do Facebook, I think you don't do Oculus.  It sucks.  Fortunately, I have an account I rarely use, so I was fine.  But this is one time when the price of the "free" service is worth given up a little personal information for.  $300 for a full-blown VR system is hard to pass up.  Especially since I'm on a Mac.  I'm not sure any of the PC VR stuff works on a Mac and I'd rather not jump ship back to Windows to expand my horizons at this point.  So for now, it is what it is.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Skunk said:


> Hi. So _this_ is where you're all hanging out!






MEJHarrison said:


> Thanks for the invite! I've been very busy, but I'm happy to be here.  The name is Mark just in case you're interested.
> 
> Now, just like how I head straight to PRSI on the other site, I'm heading straight for the tech forum here.




Welcome, you guys!

Since you’re new here, I’ll give you the same advice I give everyone. If you don’t wanna end up somebody’s bitch, act like the craziest mutha-fucka in the room. It’s the only way to get them to respect you. 



Renzatic said:


> ...what's that stank?




Oh yeah, that. We have MR moderators lurking here every now and then, and the Renuzit doesn’t really cover the smell.


----------



## Alli

MEJHarrison said:


> Thanks for the invite! I've been very busy, but I'm happy to be here. The name is Mark just in case you're interested.



So glad to see you over here!


Renzatic said:


> I still don't trust all that smart home stuff. The last thing I'll want to deal with after a long day are my lights and appliances freaking out because the neighbor's nogoodnik kids guessed my wifi password.



We just got back into town. Halfway here I turned on all the lights. I wish I'd known hubby had turned the AC up to 79 before we left cause I would have addressed that, too. Turned on and off lights while we were away same as if we were home. We've had no problems. (Knock wood.)


----------



## bunnspecial

Thanks for the blanket welcome and invite. 

This place is an oddly refreshing change of pace and tone.


----------



## User.45

bunnspecial said:


> Thanks for the blanket welcome and invite.
> 
> This place is an oddly refreshing change of pace and tone.



Welcome and enjoy. We are a bit of an echo chamber here, but you'll never need to worry about getting modded/edited/banned. We also take pride in out MR-banned status as you can see


----------



## Scepticalscribe

bunnspecial said:


> Thanks for the blanket welcome and invite.
> 
> This place is an oddly refreshing change of pace and tone.




Terrific to see you here, and you are most welcome.


----------



## Eric

bunnspecial said:


> Thanks for the blanket welcome and invite.
> 
> This place is an oddly refreshing change of pace and tone.



Welcome!


----------



## Thomas Veil

bunnspecial said:


> Thanks for the blanket welcome and invite.
> 
> This place is an oddly refreshing change of pace and tone.



Good to see you here!

And yes, it is. We don’t ask “Papiere bitte” every time you make a comment.


----------



## Pumbaa

Thomas Veil said:


> Good to see you here!
> 
> And yes, it is. We don’t ask “Papiere bitte” every time you make a comment.



Source please!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@bunnspecial: Please feel free to start threads and discussions on areas of interest to you (such as watches, and pens, to name but two that occur to me).

This is a fairly new site, and is being built up and put together at a pleasant, relaxed pace; however, suggestions and ideas from members as to areas that they would like to see discussed are always welcome.


----------



## Alli

bunnspecial said:


> Thanks for the blanket welcome and invite.
> 
> This place is an oddly refreshing change of pace and tone.



Very refreshing here. Glad you could join us!


----------



## bunnspecial

Scepticalscribe said:


> Terrific to see you here, and you are most welcome.




Thank you for the welcome and I enjoy seeing a lot of familiar faces. 

I know my political leanings are rather different than a lot here, but I welcome good unrestricted debate at least on issues about which I'm at least somewhat educated. I tend to stay away from debates or discussions where I don't know enough to have a good conversation, but I hope you all will respect that. From what I've seen, I think that will be the case. 

I'm happy too to stimulate some discussion about non-political topics where I can. I know you and I certainly share some interests!


----------



## bunnspecial

BTW, I know my last response was directed at ScepticalScribe specifically because I feel like I have conversed with her more on MR than some of the rest of you, but I appreciate the welcome from all of you. I've mostly been reading here the last few days to get the "lay of the land" but am looking forward to participating more.


----------



## SuperMatt

bunnspecial said:


> Thank you for the welcome and I enjoy seeing a lot of familiar faces.
> 
> I know my political leanings are rather different than a lot here, but I welcome good unrestricted debate at least on issues about which I'm at least somewhat educated. I tend to stay away from debates or discussions where I don't know enough to have a good conversation, but I hope you all will respect that. From what I've seen, I think that will be the case.
> 
> I'm happy too to stimulate some discussion about non-political topics where I can. I know you and I certainly share some interests!



Some of the non-political topics get lots of traffic as you might have noticed. I like that because even if we have political disagreements, we realize we have more in common than we have differences.


----------



## bunnspecial

SuperMatt said:


> Some of the non-political topics get lots of traffic as you might have noticed. I like that because even if we have political disagreements, we realize we have more in common than we have differences.




That is very, very true and I think it's a reason why a lot of the special interest forums I join don't allow political discussions. 

One of the things that really disheartens me is how incredibly polarizing politics has become in the past few years. Yes, I think Trump can be blamed for a lot of that, but both sides can be guilty of universally seeing the other side as bad, terrible, awful, or whatever adjective you want to use to describe. Even in politics, I think there's more common ground than many people realize, and the "all or nothing" take to me is a bad thing. I also get incredibly frustrated by projecting assumptions about a person based on their like or dislike of a certain candidate.


----------



## Renzatic

Bunnspecial! I remember you! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tranceking26

Hi everybody, I saw this forum from a thread on MacRumors. You might recognise my cute avatar lol.


----------



## User 189

tranceking26 said:


> Hi everybody, I saw this forum from a thread on MacRumors. You might recognise my cute avatar lol.



Which thread?


----------



## Pumbaa

tranceking26 said:


> Hi everybody, I saw this forum from a thread on MacRumors. You might recognise my cute avatar lol.



Can’t say I do, but I welcome you anyway. Welcome!


----------



## tranceking26

AutomaticApple said:


> Which thread?



The one you made about impersonation.


----------



## User 189

tranceking26 said:


> The one you made about impersonation.



Oh, okay then. Welcome! I think you'll like it here.


----------



## SuperMatt

tranceking26 said:


> Hi everybody, I saw this forum from a thread on MacRumors. You might recognise my cute avatar lol.



Welcome to the forum


----------



## Runs For Fun

Welcome!


----------



## Eric

tranceking26 said:


> The one you made about impersonation.



Welcome and thanks for verifying with me over there. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Buenos ding dong diddily dias!

Name stays the same, but I figured with the avatar I should get off my ass and change it (literally).

Already I’m disappointed you didn’t call the rant forum “you know what grinds my gears...?”


----------



## tranceking26

Welcome Stephen.

And thanks everyone for all of my welcomes!


----------



## Runs For Fun

More new people! Welcome!


----------



## Eric

Stephen.R said:


> Buenos ding dong diddily dias!
> 
> Name stays the same, but I figured with the avatar I should get off my ass and change it (literally).
> 
> Already I’m disappointed you didn’t call the rant forum “you know what grinds my gears...?”



Welcome to the site!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Greetings!


----------



## Edd

I’m pleased this site has a decent slice of non-US members; always curious to hear a different perspective.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Welcome @Stephen.R & @tranceking26; please do make yourselves at home, and I daresay that you'll recognise some fairly familiar faces & avatars and people here.


----------



## Alli

tranceking26 said:


> Hi everybody, I saw this forum from a thread on MacRumors. You might recognise my cute avatar lol.






Stephen.R said:


> Buenos ding dong diddily dias!
> 
> Name stays the same, but I figured with the avatar I should get off my ass and change it (literally).
> 
> Already I’m disappointed you didn’t call the rant forum “you know what grinds my gears...?”




Hey guys! Welcome to TA. I don’t believe I’ve met you, @tranceking26 but I’d wondered where you’d gone, @Stephen.R . Glad to have you both join us.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> Hey guys! Welcome to TA. I don’t believe I’ve met you, @tranceking26 but I’d wondered where you’d gone, @Stephen.R . Glad to have you both join us.



Got sent to purgatory on the other site. Could _see_ PRSI, but couldn't post. The 'ban' period is actually over but I'm not masochistic enough to go ask for access back, given how ridiculous the _original _"infractions" were.


----------



## SuperMatt

Stephen.R said:


> Got sent to purgatory on the other site. Could _see_ PRSI, but couldn't post. The 'ban' period is actually over but I'm not masochistic enough to go ask for access back, given how ridiculous the _original _"infractions" were.



Did you say “sure, Jan” or “you’re full of it” or compare Trump followers’ brains to a sandwich topping? Any of the 3 seem to be good for a year-long ban…


----------



## Deleted member 199

SuperMatt said:


> Did you say “sure, Jan” or “you’re full of it” or compare Trump followers’ brains to a sandwich topping? Any of the 3 seem to be good for a year-long ban…




One of them, someone claimed I must have anger issues and hate America, and I responded and said I don't (either), but have a gold star for imagining you know what people think.

I called someone's attempts to defend <checks Colbert's list> Pantload von Treasonweasel's actions "tired and pathetic".

Oh and the one I'm most proud of - which *actually* seems to be a rule (let's not argue that the thread wasn't in PRSI or Pol. News at the time):

A guy referred to immigrants as "inferior" and "less than American in every sense of the word", so I responded with this:



> _Don’t hold back. Tell us how you really feel mein fuhrer._


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> Did you say “sure, Jan” or “you’re full of it” or compare Trump followers’ brains to a sandwich topping? Any of the 3 seem to be good for a year-long ban…



You can always call someone a nerd in all caps, @Renzatic has some stories, man.


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> One of them, someone claimed I must have anger issues and hate America, and I responded and said I don't (either), but have a gold star for imagining you know what people think.
> 
> I called someone's attempts to defend <checks Colbert's list> Pantload von Treasonweasel's actions "tired and pathetic".
> 
> Oh and the one I'm most proud of - which *actually* seems to be a rule (let's not argue that the thread wasn't in PRSI or Pol. News at the time):
> 
> A guy referred to immigrants as "inferior" and "less than American in every sense of the word", so I responded with this:



You’ll fit in here all right. Welcome!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> You’ll fit in here all right. Welcome!



I dunno, I haven't seen 5 threads an hour about how the new iMac's chin doesn't have a chin dimple. Not sure I'll cope here.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Stephen.R said:


> I dunno, I haven't seen 5 threads an hour about how the new iMac's chin doesn't have a chin dimple. Not sure I'll cope here.



Or 100 threads on iPad Pro "bloomgate"


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Sooooo good to see all my old friends 

I hope you are all well.

Let"s rock!


----------



## Eric

Ulenspiegel said:


> Sooooo good to see all my old friends
> 
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> Let"s rock!



Welcome, glad you made it over!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ulenspiegel said:


> Sooooo good to see all my old friends
> 
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> Let"s rock!




Great to see you here, and you are very welcome; do feel free to make yourself at home, and I daresay that you will recognise many familiar (and friendly) faces, names and avatars.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Glad you made it over the wall.

Welcome to West Berlin.


----------



## Alli

Ulenspiegel said:


> Sooooo good to see all my old friends
> 
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> Let"s rock!



Welcome to sanity! Nice to have you here.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Alli said:


> Welcome to sanity! Nice to have you here.




Thank you, Alli. Good to be here.
OO


----------



## Pumbaa

Yes, welcome everyone to the cesspool of hate, as certified by icanhazmac of MR fame.

I fear you will be pleasantly surprised by the coziness of this forum if you joined due to that certification… Looking forward to see what interests and insights our new members have to bless us with.

Cheers!


----------



## Hrafn

I wondered where most folks had gone, and was getting distressed over how poorly moderation seemed to be handled.

It's amazing to see some of the long-gone names.  I'm not using my MR name, however.


----------



## Pumbaa

Hrafn said:


> I wondered where most folks had gone, and was getting distressed over how poorly moderation seemed to be handled.
> 
> It's amazing to see some of the long-gone names.  I'm not using my MR name, however.



Everyone is entitled to a fresh start once in a while, right? Have fun!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hrafn said:


> I wondered where most folks had gone, and was getting distressed over how poorly moderation seemed to be handled.
> 
> It's amazing to see some of the long-gone names.  I'm not using my MR name, however.




You are very welcome here.

Might one enquire under what name you were known as in MR?


----------



## Runs For Fun

This place is  with new members! Welcome!


----------



## fischersd

Hey guys.  Lurked at MR for years before finally joining in 2014.  Saw a few mentions of this site over there, so thought I'd swing by and see how the conversation was over here.
Long ago dropped out of the PRSI forum.  Just too damn toxic.  Heh.  I'll leave it at that - I'm guessing we have peeps from both sides of the aisle here.  

And, I'm Canadian, so I can claim to be above all that (heh - jokingly) - we have similar issues here....trust me!


----------



## Eric

fischersd said:


> Hey guys.  Lurked at MR for years before finally joining in 2014.  Saw a few mentions of this site over there, so thought I'd swing by and see how the conversation was over here.
> Long ago dropped out of the PRSI forum.  Just too damn toxic.  Heh.  I'll leave it at that - I'm guessing we have peeps from both sides of the aisle here.
> 
> And, I'm Canadian, so I can claim to be above all that (heh - jokingly) - we have similar issues here....trust me!



We welcome anyone here but will say most are on the left, still glad to have conversations with those we disagree with who are sane on either side.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Alli said:


> Welcome to sanity!



Don't oversell us, Alli.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Runs For Fun said:


> This place is  with new members! Welcome!



Well, our Memorial Day sale _did_ start this week.


----------



## Runs For Fun

They just keep joining us! Here’s a welcome for you and a welcome for you and everyone gets a welcome!


----------



## Pumbaa

Thomas Veil said:


> Don't oversell us, Alli.



Maybe Sanity is one of the new users?


----------



## Deleted member 199

Eric said:


> We welcome anyone here but will say most are on the left




I mean, compared to what I grew up with in Australia, you're all centre-right _at best_, but sure, I can call you a pinko-lefty if it makes you feel better


----------



## Zoidberg

fischersd said:


> Hey guys.  Lurked at MR for years before finally joining in 2014.  Saw a few mentions of this site over there, so thought I'd swing by and see how the conversation was over here.
> Long ago dropped out of the PRSI forum.  Just too damn toxic.  Heh.  I'll leave it at that - I'm guessing we have peeps from both sides of the aisle here.
> 
> And, I'm Canadian, so I can claim to be above all that (heh - jokingly) - we have similar issues here....trust me!



Many come here after being banned from PRSI, so it's skewed against the kind of people who don't get banned from PRSI. Make of that what you will.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Alli

Hrafn said:


> I wondered where most folks had gone, and was getting distressed over how poorly moderation seemed to be handled.
> 
> It's amazing to see some of the long-gone names.  I'm not using my MR name, however.



Would we recognize your MR name? We won’t hold it against you. Welcome.


fischersd said:


> Hey guys. Lurked at MR for years before finally joining in 2014. Saw a few mentions of this site over there, so thought I'd swing by and see how the conversation was over here



We use 4 letter words, but we’re quite civil. Cuppa tea?


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> We won’t hold it against you.



I'd wait to see the name before making that claim.


----------



## Alli

Stephen.R said:


> I'd wait to see the name before making that claim.



Nah. Everyone is allowed a fresh start.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> Nah. Everyone is allowed a fresh start.



I'm not that forgiving


----------



## Hrafn

Alli said:


> Would we recognize your MR name? We won’t hold it against you. Welcome.



Maybe.  Would anyone here believe I've had too many unpleasant experiences with moderation at the other site?


----------



## Alli

Hrafn said:


> Maybe.  Would anyone here believe I've had too many unpleasant experiences with moderation at the other site?



We would all believe that!


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> We would all believe that!



Yes, we are all very gullible!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Hrafn said:


> Maybe.  Would anyone here believe I've had too many unpleasant experiences with moderation at the other site?



Say it ain't so!


----------



## User.191

bunnspecial said:


> Thanks for the blanket welcome and invite.
> 
> This place is an oddly refreshing change of pace and tone.



(Waves excitedly)

Welcome to the less judgy, less techy, less Apply and significantly less banny TA forums


----------



## User.191

Pumbaa said:


> Yes, we are all very gullible!



We are?

Oh, I mean, "We are!"


----------



## User.191

tranceking26 said:


> Welcome Stephen.
> 
> And thanks everyone for all of my welcomes!



G'day TK! Nice to see you here as well!


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> significantly less banny



Challenge accepted.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Challenge accepted.



@Eric - Can we get us a ban here on aisle #3, please?

@Stephen.R : would sir like a 24 hour ban, a 36 hour ban or can we entertain sir with this week's special - the "TiggrToo" 1 week ban?


----------



## Eric

Stephen.R said:


> Challenge accepted.






MissNomer said:


> @Eric - Can we get us a ban here on aisle #3, please?
> 
> @Stephen.R : would sir like a 24 hour ban, a 36 hour ban or can we entertain sir with this week's special - the "TiggrToo" 1 week ban?



That's it, bans for everyone!


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> @Eric - Can we get us a ban here on aisle #3, please?
> 
> @Stephen.R : would sir like a 24 hour ban, a 36 hour ban or can we entertain sir with this week's special - the "TiggrToo" 1 week ban?



I’ve perfectly capable of causing my own bans thank you very much, missy.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> I’ve perfectly capable of causing my own bans thank you very much, missy.



Aw c'mon - I'm real good - I'm on my third in something like three months! Like to think I've got this ban thing nailed...


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Aw c'mon - I'm real good - I'm on my third in something like three months! Like to think I've got this ban thing nailed...



Talk to me when you’ve had the 12 month prsi ban.


----------



## SuperMatt

Stephen.R said:


> Talk to me when you’ve had the 12 month prsi ban.



OK - I’m about halfway through mine. Of course, I’ve now been threatened with a full shutdown of my account simply because I had the temerity to report offensive posts and then use the “contact form” as they always tell me to, and question their omniscience.


----------



## Deleted member 199

SuperMatt said:


> OK - I’m about halfway through mine. Of course, I’ve now been threatened with a full shutdown of my account simply because I had the temerity to report offensive posts and then use the “contact form” as they always tell me to, and question their omniscience.



I mean, what did you really expect them to do when you followed their instructions for reporting issues and disputing decisions? *Not *threaten you?


----------



## MEJHarrison

I'm feeling so left out.  I got a warning once years ago for calling someone ignorant.  Since then I've always taken it as a personal challenge to speak my mind without crossing the line.  It's like a fun little game for me.

All these years later, I'm still the "good kid" in the class I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MEJHarrison said:


> I'm feeling so left out.  I got a warning once years ago for calling someone ignorant.  Since then I've always taken it as a personal challenge to speak my mind without crossing the line.  It's like a fun little game for me.
> 
> All these years later, I'm still the "good kid" in the class I guess.




Variety is the spice of life. We're better for having you here. We don't *all* need to be miscreants!


----------



## Pumbaa

MEJHarrison said:


> I'm feeling so left out.  I got a warning once years ago for calling someone ignorant.  Since then I've always taken it as a personal challenge to speak my mind without crossing the line.  It's like a fun little game for me.
> 
> All these years later, I'm still the "good kid" in the class I guess.



You are not alone!

Or, well, maybe you are. But up until yesterday I had received neither warning nor suspension, only suffered a post getting edited to remove an obscenity (completely changing the meaning of the sentence). I try to not directly insult people and to stay within the rules while calling out bullshit once in a while.

Haven’t been over there today, so at the moment I guess it’s Schrödinger's warning/suspension for me. Not that I think I broke any rules, but I am no mod.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> But up until yesterday I had received neither warning nor suspension




Get out. We've already got one do-gooder.


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> Get out. We've already got one do-gooder.



Sounds exactly like something a hedgehog with tunnel vision would say!


----------



## Eric

Pumbaa said:


> You are not alone!
> 
> Or, well, maybe you are. But up until yesterday I had received neither warning nor suspension, only suffered a post getting edited to remove an obscenity (completely changing the meaning of the sentence). I try to not directly insult people and to stay within the rules while calling out bullshit once in a while.
> 
> Haven’t been over there today, so at the moment I guess it’s Schrödinger's warning/suspension for me. Not that I think I broke any rules, but I am no mod.



Walking on eggshells is commonplace there. I would ask myself "how can I phrase this in such a way not to even slightly offend someone and get penalized" on a regular basis (as I suspect most do). Then I just said fuck all the rules and fragile egos and started my own site, here we are.


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> Walking on eggshells is commonplace there. I would ask myself "how can I phrase this in such a way not to even slightly offend someone and get penalized" on a regular basis (as I suspect most do). Then I just said fuck all the rules and fragile egos and started my own site, here we are.



To be honest, for me with some people it turned into “how can I phrase this in such a way to offend the asshat while keeping the post nice” for repeat offenders.

I am no angel. Spew bullshit without backing it up with sources and I may go all “Rawr!” over there. I’m possibly allergic.

I don’t mind opposing views. I love opposing views! Civil discussions over opposing views are the best!

But to stay on topic… If there is any member I’ve missed to say “Hello and welcome!” to — Hello and welcome!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> Sounds exactly like something a hedgehog with tunnel vision would say!



Sorry you’re right.

hogs gotta stuck together!


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> To be honest, for me with some people it turned into “how can I phrase this in such a way to offend the asshat while keeping the post nice” for repeat offenders.
> 
> I am no angel. Spew bullshit without backing it up with sources and I may go all “Rawr!” over there. I’m possibly allergic.
> 
> I don’t mind opposing views. I love opposing views! Civil discussions over opposing views are the best!
> 
> But to stay on topic… If there is any member I’ve missed to say “Hello and welcome!” to — Hello and welcome!




I got a suspension maybe once, then I got one for telling someone "you're full of it," and when I responded how hilarious this was (i was laughing about this for a week), Steve went back 3 months to upgrade it to a permaban

The context is funny, because each of these violations was a follow up to me asking somebody to show good-faith in their discussion by making supporting arguments about their single-line obviously trolling statements, that were responded to with - surprise - single line trolling statements. In the November one I asked the guy if he actually read the link he posted which supported the opposite of his statements on every level.

Relentless Power told me to own up to me being unable to stick to the rules. Little does he know that this is more like a badge of honor that shows how their modding decisions encouraged trolling.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Eric said:


> Walking on eggshells is commonplace there. I would ask myself "how can I phrase this in such a way not to even slightly offend someone and get penalized" on a regular basis (as I suspect most do). Then I just said fuck all the rules and fragile egos and started my own site, here we are.



I was actually thinking the same thing earlier. The conversations there often feel artificially sterile because there is that conscious need to keep on the safe side of some invisible _moving_ line.

It’s like 90s Picard vs 2020 Picard. The STNG episodes were fine when I was a kid but as an adult I guarantee I’ll be cringing at the lack of things _real _people do and say.


----------



## Eric

Stephen.R said:


> I was actually thinking the same thing earlier. The conversations there often feel artificially sterile because there is that conscious need to keep on the safe side of some invisible _moving_ line.
> 
> It’s like 90s Picard vs 2020 Picard. The STNG episodes were fine when I was a kid but as an adult I guarantee I’ll be cringing at the lack of things _real _people do and say.




Found this staff photo (not pictured are Apple_Wannabe and icanthazamodposition)


----------



## MEJHarrison

Stephen.R said:


> It’s like 90s Picard vs 2020 Picard. The STNG episodes were fine when I was a kid but as an adult I guarantee I’ll be cringing at the lack of things _real _people do and say.




I recently rewatched TNG because tons of time and all lately.  You are spot on.  It went from high on the list to low on the list.  It didn't age well at all in my opinion.  Deep Space Nine retained the crown of course.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MEJHarrison said:


> I recently rewatched TNG because tons of time and all lately.  You are spot on.  It went from high on the list to low on the list.  It didn't age well at all in my opinion.  Deep Space Nine retained the crown of course.



I started watching voyager from the beginning (it was late 90s before it aired for us and was always on at ridiculous times for a kid in high school to expect to watch it, so I never saw all the episodes originally)

it um... yeah.. I didn’t make it all the way through.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Stephen.R said:


> I started watching voyager from the beginning (it was late 90s before it aired for us and was always on at ridiculous times for a kid in high school to expect to watch it, so I never saw all the episodes originally)
> 
> it um... yeah.. I didn’t make it all the way through.




It's funny, I rewatched them all knowing TNG was great and Voyager and Enterprise were crap.  I didn't enjoy TNG and did enjoy Voyager and Enterprise.  They're not good Star Trek necessarily, but it was a fun way to kill an hour during a pandemic.

It's all about my expectations heading in I guess.


----------



## Renzatic

Stephen.R said:


> It’s like 90s Picard vs 2020 Picard. The STNG episodes were fine when I was a kid but as an adult I guarantee I’ll be cringing at the lack of things _real _people do and say.




The 90's Star Treks hold up surprisingly well these days. Well, TNG, and DS9 do, anyway.


----------



## lizkat

I've not been suspended but I've been warned not to try to be a do-gooder online when it comes to warning others on the board over there about what might land THEM in trouble if they do what I did and got warned about.  Has fetched me a number of warnings about not discussing specific moderation.  

Now I don't bother but I'm still tempted once in awhile when I see something that might fetch a report and a warning or worse.

Either I'm just getting too old for such games or I'm finally growing up and letting people deal with life as it is on their own, since by the grace of whoever may in fact run the world, I do know I'm not who runs the world.

I feel badly for some of these characters though,  since I suspect a few are just teenagers and getting a wrong idea about extent of their own real power while they around online trying to see what they can get away with in social media interactions.   What flies in here is not the same as in reality...  which of course is part of why at least in the USA, we increasingly see evidence of people thinking they can operate in a universe based on facts of their choice or invention.

(Yeah I've been warned for going off topic...   WELCOME NEW MEMBERS !! )


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> I've not been suspended but I've been warned not to try to be a do-gooder online when it comes to warning others on the board over there about what might land THEM in trouble if they do what I did and got warned about. Has fetched me a number of warnings about not discussing specific moderation.



But isn’t that exactly the kind of thing that RelentlessAppleRoberts do?


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> But isn’t that exactly the kind of thing that RelentlessAppleRoberts do?



Depends. If you try to stop a person trying to break into a car and do it because you want to keep the person out of trouble, is that exactly the same as if you do it to protect the car and perhaps get a reward from the car’s owner?


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> Depends. If you try to stop a person trying to break into a car and do it because you want to keep the person out of trouble, is that exactly the same as if you do it to protect the car and perhaps get a reward from the car’s owner?



I don’t know. Quit asking me these trick questions!


----------



## Bgosh

Hey guys! Found the site from MR and figured why not stop in. Like what you all have crafted over here so far!


----------



## Runs For Fun

Bgosh said:


> Hey guys! Found the site from MR and figured why not stop in. Like what you all have crafted over here so far!



Welcome!


----------



## Eric

Bgosh said:


> Hey guys! Found the site from MR and figured why not stop in. Like what you all have crafted over here so far!



Welcome to the site!


----------



## Joe

Hrafn said:


> Maybe.  Would anyone here believe I've had too many unpleasant experiences with moderation at the other site?




Herdfan, is that you?


----------



## Deleted member 199

lizkat said:


> I've not been suspended but I've been warned not to try to be a do-gooder online when it comes to warning others on the board over there about what might land THEM in trouble if they do what I did and got warned about. Has fetched me a number of warnings about not discussing specific moderation.



Can't have that. How else are they gonna get their rocks off if people aren't inadvertently breaking arbitrary rules that are inconsistently enforced?


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bgosh said:


> Hey guys! Found the site from MR and figured why not stop in. Like what you all have crafted over here so far!




Welcome and do make yourself at home.

On MR, what (or who) were you known as, or would you prefer not to say?


----------



## Alli

Bgosh said:


> Hey guys! Found the site from MR and figured why not stop in. Like what you all have crafted over here so far!



Welcome to TA. It’s a nice little community over here. Very relaxed and filled with humor. Hope you enjoy your time with us.


----------



## Hrafn

JagRunner said:


> Herdfan, is that you?



No way!  I’m either “Steve” who’s is suspected to be Dr Q, or else jagtiger.


----------



## Bgosh

theSeb said:


> Hello and welcome. Are you Polish and is your nick related to bigosz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigos (Bigosz) Recipe | Polish Hunter Stew | Simple, Easy & Tasty
> 
> 
> Bigos or Hunter Stew is a hearty traditional Polish stew made of a different kind of chopped meat, sauerkraut and shredded cabbage.
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldfoodstory.co.uk



No, sadly just a nickname I’ve had for years 


Scepticalscribe said:


> Welcome and do make yourself at home.
> 
> On MR, what (or who) were you known as, or would you prefer not to say?



I have the same handle on MR…member since 2012 but lower post count…Never really ventured out of the HomeKit and Apple collectors sections (at least commenting). I echo a lot of the sentiments others here have mentioned, and over the years it’s bled into the smaller areas I frequented so I just began to keep quiet over there and not say anything. A lot of familiar folks here to me even tho I was pretty quiet, so figured I should properly introduce myself!


----------



## Pumbaa

Bgosh said:


> No, sadly just a nickname I’ve had for years
> 
> I have the same handle on MR…member since 2012 but lower post count…Never really ventured out of the HomeKit and Apple collectors sections (at least commenting). I echo a lot of the sentiments others here have mentioned, and over the years it’s bled into the smaller areas I frequented so I just began to keep quiet over there and not say anything. A lot of familiar folks here to me even tho I was pretty quiet, so figured I should properly introduce myself!



Polish food or not, welcome anyway!

Talk about HomeKit and what Apple collectors collect would be very welcome I think. But feel free to be as quiet as you want, no pressure here.


----------



## Hrafn

Pumbaa said:


> no pressure here.



No pressure, eh, maybe.  But silent shaming, oh, my yes.

Shame!  Shame!

Oops, that was out loud shaming.  My bad.  I give myself two demerits.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Hrafn said:


> No pressure, eh, maybe.  But silent shaming, oh, my yes.
> 
> Shame!  Shame!
> 
> Oops, that was out loud shaming.  My bad.  I give myself two demerits.



It's only out loud if you're sitting at home reading the comments aloud, to yourself.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bgosh said:


> No, sadly just a nickname I’ve had for years
> 
> I have the same handle on MR…member since 2012 but lower post count…Never really ventured out of the HomeKit and Apple collectors sections (at least commenting). I echo a lot of the sentiments others here have mentioned, and over the years it’s bled into the smaller areas I frequented so I just began to keep quiet over there and not say anything. A lot of familiar folks here to me even tho I was pretty quiet, so figured I should properly introduce myself!




You are very welcome, and I daresay that you will recognise many familiar faces, avatars, names and voices here.


----------



## Pumbaa

Scepticalscribe said:


> You are very welcome, and I daresay that you will recognise many familiar faces, avatars, names and voices here.



…and some familiar voices with different faces, avatars and names.


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> …and some familiar voices with different faces, avatars and names.




So a new start?  Or infiltration?

Fun if a few immigrants to here from the other place are attempting an incognito launch of a new persona simply because they changed their mind about Trump or the Republican Party.   Or maybe about Biden, who knows?!


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> So a new start?  Or infiltration?



Oh yeah. I’m playing the long game here! 

New identity on every forum to keep hunters off the scent!


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> Oh yeah. I’m playing the long game here!
> 
> New identity on every forum to keep hunters off the scent!




Well don't forget to wear the right footwear.   The FBI were amusing back in the day at antiwar protests, they had the grimy T shrits and jeans right but the white socks, wow...

On net identities:  I took a different moniker to one forum, mostly because I wasn't a gamer which was apparently the draw for the site itself and I figured not wanting to make a complete fool of myself amongst game creators.   My knowledge of games on the Mac is limited now, skipped a lot of stuff through whole decades earlier and goes back to things like Crystal Quest, and Conway's Game of Life which is a whole other thing.    Before that?   Zork on a PC.   So mostly I lurk on that other site when I even remember to go there.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> …and some familiar voices with different faces, avatars and names.




Yes, this, too.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> …and some familiar voices with different faces, avatars and names.



you’re hearing voices while on this site...  is it your inner warthog telling you to do stuff?


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> So a new start?  Or infiltration?
> 
> Fun if a few immigrants to here from the other place are attempting an incognito launch of a new persona simply because they changed their mind about Trump or the Republican Party.   Or maybe about Biden, who knows?!



As far as I'm concerned people can admit who they are, start fresh or use a different name. Anonymity is one of the comforts of the internet and if they get along with everyone then more power to them here, no harm no foul.


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> you’re hearing voices while on this site...  is it your inner warthog telling you to do stuff?



It‘s not unheard of on this site, icanhazbagz for example heard a lot of things here that didn’t exist.

My inner warthogs on the other hand are very nice company and wouldn’t dream of telling me to do stuff. Advice me to, perhaps, but not tell me to. Anyways, let‘s not scare away the newcomers.


----------



## Clix Pix

Hakuna Matata......


----------



## Deleted member 199

Indeed. Welcome one and all. Don’t take us too seriously, we certainly don’t.


----------



## Pumbaa

Clix Pix said:


> Hakuna Matata......



What a wonderful phrase!

Just like “Hello and welcome!”, something I look forward to saying again as soon as next new member gets here.


----------



## Hrafn

lizkat said:


> So a new start?  Or infiltration?
> 
> Fun if a few immigrants to here from the other place are attempting an incognito launch of a new persona simply because they changed their mind about Trump or the Republican Party.   Or maybe about Biden, who knows?!



Those are unimportant changes.  Important ones are things like "shoes with laces, or just slip ons?"  Ohh, and for the really daring, what if you take laced shoes and replace them with the bungies, so they behave like slip ons?


----------



## lizkat

^^  Shoes?  It's summertime! 

"Shoe the little horse​and shoe the little mare​but let the little colt run bare bare bare!"​


----------



## Hrafn

lizkat said:


> ^^  Shoes?  It's summertime!
> 
> "Shoe the little horse​and shoe the little mare​but let the little colt run bare bare bare!"​



I like to run like the little colt.  I get put in jail.  I don't like jail.  Now, I'm sad.  Sad.  Sad.  Sad.

But BARE!


----------



## User 189

lizkat said:


> ^^  Shoes?  It's summertime!
> 
> "Shoe the little horse​and shoe the little mare​but let the little colt run bare bare bare!"​



I don't wear shoes or socks in the summer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

AutomaticApple said:


> I don't wear shoes or socks in the summer.




I'm impressed; all of my life, I have suffered from cold feet and poor circulation (as have others in the family); only in exceptionally warm temperatures have I felt able to dispense with shoes and socks.


----------



## Clix Pix

As soon as the weather warms up I dispense with socks, and I wear my beloved Teva sandals much of the time.  For some reason I have never liked going barefoot and don't do it, either indoors or outdoors.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Bgosh said:


> No, sadly just a nickname I’ve had for years...



I was gonna ask you if you come from Oshkosh (link, for those who don't get the reference)...but then I saw you're from Las Vegas and that ruined it for me. 

Welcome anyway. 

You guys ever get that zombie thing under control?


----------



## Bgosh

Thomas Veil said:


> I was gonna ask you if you come from Oshkosh (link, for those who don't get the reference)...but then I saw you're from Las Vegas and that ruined it for me.
> 
> Welcome anyway.
> 
> You guys ever get that zombie thing under control?



 I’ve been wondering if the premise includes the mayor offering up locals for zombie experiments like she did covid, I haven’t watched it yet lol


----------



## tranceking26

Bgosh said:


> Hey guys! Found the site from MR and figured why not stop in. Like what you all have crafted over here so far!



Bit late here, but welcome. I joined recently and it's cool here. None of that _bloomin'_ nonsense here lol


----------



## Thomas Veil

Bgosh said:


> I’ve been wondering if the premise includes the mayor offering up locals for zombie experiments like she did covid, I haven’t watched it yet lol



Hoo hoo! Should I tell him…? 

Nope. Nope. Let us know when you’ve seen it though, in the “What movie are you watching” thread.


----------



## JamesMike

Thank you for invitation, I hope to be a good member.


----------



## Pumbaa

JamesMike said:


> Thank you for invitation, I hope to be a good member.



Welcome! Good ambition. I like you already!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> Thank you for invitation, I hope to be a good member.




You are very welcome.

Delighted to see you here, and please, do feel free to make yourself at home.

Also, as this is a new site, do feel free to start discussions, threads, or suggest sections that may be of interest to you.


----------



## DT

JamesMike said:


> Thank you for invitation, I hope to be a good member.





Well, you're off to a bad start ...


----------



## SuperMatt

JamesMike said:


> Thank you for invitation, I hope to be a good member.



Are you currently in the Special Forces or a veteran? I’m active duty Army, but definitely not special forces…


----------



## JamesMike

SuperMatt said:


> Are you currently in the Special Forces or a veteran? I’m active duty Army, but definitely not special forces…




A veteran of 21 years.


----------



## SuperMatt

JamesMike said:


> A veteran of 21 years.



Thank you for your service. A tribute from my part of the Army:


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yes, thank you! And a warm welcome to you.


----------



## Clix Pix

Hi, JamesMike!   Welcome aboard!


----------



## Runs For Fun

JamesMike said:


> Thank you for invitation, I hope to be a good member.



Welcome! You'll find lots of familiar faces around here.


----------



## Thomas Veil

But if my wife asks…you didn’t see me.


----------



## Alli

JamesMike said:


> Thank you for invitation, I hope to be a good member.



So nice to see you here! Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## floridakilos

oops, finally found the correct welcome thread. Hi everybody!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

floridakilos said:


> oops, finally found the correct welcome thread. Hi everybody!




And do, please, allow me to extend a very warm wecome to you, in this, the "correct" welcome thread.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Welcome.

You'll find the tequila on the top shelf, and there's grape soda in the fridge.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You'll find the tequila on the top shelf, and there's grape soda in the fridge.



Top shelf? Hell. No wonder I couldn’t find it. We need a ladder.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Hello all. PRSI refugee ("ThisBougieLife") here. Thank you for inviting me to join. 

As one of PRSI's staunchest defenders (and one of its youngest regular posters) I'm happy to find an alternative. I didn't share much that was personal on MR, but just a refresher: I am Adler, I'm from the SF Bay Area, graduated college in 2020, and am currently doing not much but hope to attend graduate school soon. 

I see a lot of familiar faces (avatars). I hope I can be a positive addition to this site.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Welcome to our little corner of the universe. Glad to have you here!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

TBL said:


> Hello all. PRSI refugee ("ThisBougieLife") here. Thank you for inviting me to join.
> 
> As one of PRSI's staunchest defenders (and one of its youngest regular posters) I'm happy to find an alternative. I didn't share much that was personal on MR, but just a refresher: I am Adler, I'm from the SF Bay Area, graduated college in 2020, and am currently doing not much but hope to attend graduate school soon.
> 
> I see a lot of familiar faces (avatars). I hope I can be a positive addition to this site.




You are very welcome, great to see you here, and please, do feel free to make yourself quite at home.

I thought that you had already been invited to join us, ages ago, and didn't contact you as I preferred not to put pressure on you.


----------



## Thomas Veil

It's difficult to keep track of all the members we've been poach--- er, _inviting_. Yeah, inviting.


----------



## Deleted member 215

It looks I was invited back in August. Whoops. I think at the time I felt I was already a member of so many forums I didn't need to join yet another, but recent circumstances have compelled me  I regret not joining earlier now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

TBL said:


> It looks I was invited back in August. Whoops. I think at the time I felt I was already a member of so many forums I didn't need to join yet another, but recent circumstances have compelled me  I regret not joining earlier now.




I think, or seem to recall, that @lizkat had mentioned that she intended to invite you, hence - when we didn't hear back, I (we) thought it better not to pursue the matter further, as putting pressure on people is deeply distasteful.  

Anyway, delighted to see you here (perhaps belatedly) and glad you felt able to join us.


----------



## Thomas Veil

_(Imagines PRSI posters rooting around in their PMs. "Now *where* was that invitation to that other site???")_


----------



## User.191

TBL said:


> It looks I was invited back in August. Whoops. I think at the time I felt I was already a member of so many forums I didn't need to join yet another, but recent circumstances have compelled me  I regret not joining earlier now.



Welcome to TA - many of us are a little crazy certifiably nuts but we don’t bite. Apart from @DT - I’d stay clear of him until he’s been fed…


----------



## DT

TBL said:


> I regret not joining earlier now.




You and your regrent can get bent.


----------



## User.191

DT said:


> You and your regrent can get bent.



I rest my case…


----------



## SuperMatt

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> I rest my case…


----------



## Alli

TBL said:


> Hello all. PRSI refugee ("ThisBougieLife") here. Thank you for inviting me to join.



Glad to see you finally made it over here.


----------



## Member 216

Hi,

I have responded to an invitation from Eric.  I still enjoy certain forums on MR but I like to explore the bigger world as well.  Looking forward to some interesting topics and conversations on this site.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Expos of 1969 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have responded to an invitation from Eric.  I still enjoy certain forums on MR but I like to explore the bigger world as well.  Looking forward to some interesting topics and conversations on this site.




You are very welcome, and great to see you here.  Please feel free to make yourself at home.


----------



## Alli

Expos of 1969 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have responded to an invitation from Eric.  I still enjoy certain forums on MR but I like to explore the bigger world as well.  Looking forward to some interesting topics and conversations on this site.



Welcome to TA! There’s always someone around who will engage in discussion about anything here. Check out some of the threads.


----------



## Runs For Fun

floridakilos said:


> oops, finally found the correct welcome thread. Hi everybody!






TBL said:


> Hello all. PRSI refugee ("ThisBougieLife") here. Thank you for inviting me to join.
> 
> As one of PRSI's staunchest defenders (and one of its youngest regular posters) I'm happy to find an alternative. I didn't share much that was personal on MR, but just a refresher: I am Adler, I'm from the SF Bay Area, graduated college in 2020, and am currently doing not much but hope to attend graduate school soon.
> 
> I see a lot of familiar faces (avatars). I hope I can be a positive addition to this site.






Expos of 1969 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have responded to an invitation from Eric.  I still enjoy certain forums on MR but I like to explore the bigger world as well.  Looking forward to some interesting topics and conversations on this site.



More familiar people! Welcome all of you!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Expos of 1969 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have responded to an invitation from Eric.  I still enjoy certain forums on MR but I like to explore the bigger world as well.  Looking forward to some interesting topics and conversations on this site.



Welcome. I love the handle. You’re one of the more interestingly named members here.


----------



## Herdfan




----------



## Eric

Herdfan said:


> View attachment 6819



Welcome, we all start out fresh here. Glad you decided to join.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> View attachment 6819




Okay.

Touché.

Welcome, make yourself at home, and try to enjoy yourself here, not least as PRSI no longer exists in our - or any - universe.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> View attachment 6819





Well, since you're a special case, I guess you deserve at least one more ... 

Welcome and fuck off!




But seriously, welcome.









But more seriously, just really fuck right off


----------



## User.191

Herdfan said:


> View attachment 6819



BouncyBouncy (wink, wink!)


----------



## Renzatic

Holy shit. Look at all these new dorks showing up! Welcome, dorks!


----------



## User.191

Renzatic said:


> Holy shit. Look at all these new dorks showing up! Welcome, dorks!



I resembled that remark a few months ago...

Come to think of it (checks mirror), yup still an out n' proud dork.


----------



## Pumbaa

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> I resembled that remark a few months ago...
> 
> Come to think of it (checks mirror), yup still an out n' proud dork.



Better dork than pork!


----------



## Renzatic

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> I resembled that remark a few months ago...
> 
> Come to think of it (checks mirror), yup still an out n' proud dork.




Wave your dork flag high!


----------



## TheSkywalker77

Hey! Came here from MR. Not sure how often I'll post here. Name's Skylar.


----------



## User.191

TheSkywalker77 said:


> Hey! Came here from MR. Not sure how often I'll post here. Name's Skylar.



Hey there, and welcome. We've already let the riff-raff in (eg. @DT) so more the merrier!


----------



## Eric

TheSkywalker77 said:


> Hey! Came here from MR. Not sure how often I'll post here. Name's Skylar.



Fair enough and welcome.


----------



## Joe

Welcome to all the n00bs!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Herdfan said:


> View attachment 6819




.... I'll be out in the hedge maze, _not_ laying a false trail to follow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

TheSkywalker77 said:


> Hey! Came here from MR. Not sure how often I'll post here. Name's Skylar.




You are very welcome.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Well, since you're a special case, I guess you deserve at least one more ...
> 
> Welcome and fuck off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But more seriously, just really fuck right off




[  @Herdfan You'll like how they moderate stuff over here for sure.  You don't even need coffee to start your heart here some days.  Saves money in at least the short run. ]


----------



## ronntaylor

Herdfan said:


> View attachment 6819


----------



## DT

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> We've already let the riff-raff in [...]


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> [  @Herdfan You'll like how they moderate stuff over here for sure.  You don't even need coffee to start your heart here some days.  Saves money in at least the short run. ]



Hey, I still need my coffee, especially in the morning, even if the moderation here is so relaxed as to be an almost catatonic state of blissful serenity and stillness.


----------



## Deleted member 199

lizkat said:


> [  @Herdfan You'll like how they moderate stuff over here for sure.  You don't even need coffee to start your heart here some days.  Saves money in at least the short run. ]



Drinking anything while reading this site is a game of Russian roulette. It’s only a matter of time before you’ll read something that results in a mouthful of <whatever> all over your screen.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hey, I still need my coffee, especially in the morning, even if the moderation here is so relaxed as to be an almost catatonic state of blissful serenity and stillness.



Even when reading about “sporting events”?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> Even when reading about “sporting events”?



No, that required a stiff brandy.


----------



## User 189

*Site Donor?! *


----------



## Alli

Welcome newcomers. Please don’t litter.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wow lots more new people! Welcome! Love how this forum is growing!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Runs For Fun said:


> Wow lots more new people! Welcome! Love how this forum is growing!



And gloriously full of exiles, emigrants, refugees.......


----------



## User 189

Scepticalscribe said:


> And gloriously full of exiles, emigrants, refugees.......



And even some people on the other side of the political spectrum! Welcome! 

TalkedAbout has been growing like crazy since PRSI was closed down.


----------



## ronntaylor

Scepticalscribe said:


> And gloriously full of exiles, emigrants, refugees.......



...and provocateurs!!!


----------



## User.191

ronntaylor said:


> ...and provocateurs!!!



And weirdos! (Waves)


----------



## Thomas Veil

Welcome to Herdfan (which my spell check insists on "correcting" to Hardpan...*sigh*), TheSkywalker77, and any others who happened to wander in. 



Scepticalscribe said:


> And gloriously full of exiles, emigrants, refugees.......




Omigod! We're like Casablanca!

Round up the usual suspects!


----------



## User.191

Thomas Veil said:


> Welcome to Herdfan (which my spell check insists on "correcting" to Hardpan...*sigh*), TheSkywalker77, and any others who happened to wander in.
> 
> 
> 
> Omigod! We're like Casablanca!
> 
> Round up the usual suspects!



I thought it was more like a "Wretched hive of scum and villainy"...


----------



## lizkat

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> I thought it was more like a "Wretched hive of scum and villainy"...




Don't frighten the horses...


----------



## Deleted member 221

Hello all
Delighted to find a refuge from what has too often become what I would describe as "over moderation" over yonder at MR

It saddens me actually...but happy to find some familiar friendly faces over here!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

turbineseaplane said:


> Hello all
> Delighted to find a refuge from what has too often become what I would describe as "over moderation" over yonder at MR
> 
> It saddens me actually...but happy to find some familiar friendly faces over here!




Delighted to see you put in an appearance here - actually, I am delighted that you have decided to join us - and you are most welcome.

Pease make yourself at home.


----------



## Runs For Fun

turbineseaplane said:


> Hello all
> Delighted to find a refuge from what has too often become what I would describe as "over moderation" over yonder at MR
> 
> It saddens me actually...but happy to find some familiar friendly faces over here!



Welcome! There's dozens of us of MR here! Dozens!


----------



## Eric

turbineseaplane said:


> Hello all
> Delighted to find a refuge from what has too often become what I would describe as "over moderation" over yonder at MR
> 
> It saddens me actually...but happy to find some familiar friendly faces over here!



Welcome to the site!


----------



## DT

turbineseaplane said:


> Hello all
> Delighted to find a refuge from what has too often become what I would describe as "over moderation" over yonder at MR
> 
> It saddens me actually...but happy to find some familiar friendly faces over here!




Great, here's your gift bag, now sit over there and shut the hell up.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Great, here's your gift bag, now sit over there and shut the hell up.



Nevermind him, he hates all us meatbags the same.  @turbineseaplane refresh the home page and you'll see everything now.


----------



## User.191

DT said:


> Great, here's your gift bag, now sit over there and shut the hell up.



You seem unusually mellow and welcoming today! I like this new friendly @DT


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Great, here's your gift bag, now sit over there and shut the hell up.




@turbineseaplane   that's actually our Greetings bot, a few rough edges still being worked out...


----------



## User.191

Eric said:


> Nevermind him, he hates all us meatbags the same.  @turbineseaplane refresh the home page and you'll see everything now.



Pretty sure he hates himself more!


----------



## lizkat

MissNomer said:


> Pretty sure he hates himself more!



It's just a firmware upgrade missing...


----------



## Deleted member 221

lizkat said:


> @turbineseaplane   that's actually our Greetings bot, a few rough edges still being worked out...




Still a more enjoyable interaction than some of my temporary suspension PM's over the years.


----------



## User.191

lizkat said:


> @turbineseaplane   that's actually our Greetings bot, a few rough edges still being worked out...




More like a totally damaged OS imtsallation that needs a fresh image.


lizkat said:


> It's just a firmware upgrade missing...




And an edit button


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’d like to welcome you, too.

We’ve prepared this 265 page document of rules and regs. Pay close attention to the “one strike” clause.

Just kidding. Enjoy your freedom and meeting old friends.


----------



## User.191

Thomas Veil said:


> I’d like to welcome you, too.
> 
> We’ve prepared this 265 page document of rules and regs. Pay close attention to the “one strike” clause.
> 
> Just kidding. Enjoy your freedom and meeting old friends.



Wait, since when did we start with publicizing the rules? Thought we’d all agreed to not do that because it was more fun letting the newbies fuck up and give @Eric a chance to yield his new ArnBanHammer 4000(tm).


----------



## Runs For Fun

MissNomer said:


> Wait, since when did we start with publicizing the rules? Thought we’d all agreed to not do that because it was more fun letting the newbies fuck up and give @Eric a chance to yield his new ArnBanHammer 4000(tm).



Have any of the mods here even figured out how to use that thing?


----------



## User.191

Runs For Fun said:


> Have any of the mods here even figured out how to use that thing?



Last I heard @Eric managed to accidently ban @Alli,  @Thomas Veil somehow was able to ban himself and @Scepticalscribe just shrugged her shoulders…

Rank ameteurs… But they’re OUR rank ameteurs and we love ‘em for it!


----------



## Alli

turbineseaplane said:


> Hello all
> Delighted to find a refuge from what has too often become what I would describe as "over moderation" over yonder at MR
> 
> It saddens me actually...but happy to find some familiar friendly faces over here!



Nice to have you here. If you need anything, just holler. At @Eric .


Runs For Fun said:


> Have any of the mods here even figured out how to use that thing?



I locked it up. Was afraid @DT might trip over it.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Runs For Fun said:


> Have any of the mods here even figured out how to use that thing?



Seriously—how to compare the number of times it’s used at MR as opposed to the number of times we’ve used it here?

…Think of the volume of water on Earth vs the volume of water on the moon…


----------



## JohnR

Someone said that DT wanted me here?  So here I am.


----------



## User.191

JohnR said:


> Someone said that DT wanted me here?  So here I am.




Any friend of @DT ain't welcome here 

Apparently @DT was too lazy to invite you himself, so got @Eric to do his job for him. RP I believe will be "RelentlessPower".

Anyways, welcome!


----------



## DT

JohnR said:


> Someone said that DT wanted me here?  So here I am.




Hey dude!  I'm on a sort of self imposed exile from Mac Rumors, but occasionally still check the The Car Thread (that I actually started ...), and have been following some of the EV discussions there and in dedicated threads.  I know you're a big advocate, and interestingly, both @quagmire (who you would also know from The Car Thread) and I, who were big modern muscle/performance car enthusiasts BOTH changed to Teslas in the last few weeks.

Thought you might want to drop into the Car Thread here to chit-chat about it, and possibly even invite some other folks over from the "I'm ready to buy electric" thread.

Relentless Power is the fuckwit who ruined my thread, as well as dozens of others, he's a no-nothing when it comes to, well, most thing, but especially vehicles, so this is a nice RP-Free zone


----------



## JohnR

DT said:


> Hey dude!  I'm on a sort of self imposed exile from Mac Rumors, but occasionally still check the The Car Thread (that I actually started ...), and have been following some of the EV discussions there and in dedicated threads.  I know you're a big advocate, and interestingly, both @quagmire (who you would also know from The Car Thread) and I, who were big modern muscle/performance car enthusiasts BOTH changed to Teslas in the last few weeks.
> 
> Thought you might want to drop into the Car Thread here to chit-chat about it, and possibly even invite some other folks over from the "I'm ready to buy electric" thread.
> 
> Relentless Power is the fuckwit who ruined my thread, as well as dozens of others, he's a no-nothing when it comes to, well, most thing, but especially vehicles, so this is a nice RP-Free zone




So you are saying I should tell RP to ignore my invite?   (ok ok, I'm kidding! HA)

Let me find this car thread. Definitely want to talk about Tesla


----------



## Alli

JohnR said:


> Someone said that DT wanted me here?  So here I am.



Who’s DT?  Seriously, welcome. Happy to have you here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JohnR said:


> Someone said that DT wanted me here?  So here I am.




Welcome, and very happy to have you here.


----------



## Eric

JohnR said:


> So you are saying I should tell RP to ignore my invite?   (ok ok, I'm kidding! HA)
> 
> Let me find this car thread. Definitely want to talk about Tesla



Welcome! Next time DT will be sending his own messages.


----------



## User.191

Eric said:


> Welcome! Next time DT will be sending his own messages.



I admire your totally misplaced optimism...


----------



## User 189

DT said:


> Relentless Power is the fuckwit who ruined my thread, as well as dozens of others, he's a no-nothing when it comes to, well, most thing, but especially vehicles, so this is a nice RP-Free zone



@Millionaire though...


----------



## Runs For Fun

JohnR said:


> Someone said that DT wanted me here?  So here I am.



Welcome!


----------



## bunnspecial

@JohnR I know you and I have maybe "sparred" a bit on MR, but welcome here and I'll look forward to seeing your comments without a loud-mouthed halfwit talking over them. 

You certainly are passionate about Teslas, and while I might not be, I do enjoy and have enjoyed reading your stuff. That's especially true since we use to be localish. 

I know on MR you list your location as Louisville. Are you actually in E-Town? 

(BTW, I was born and spent the first chunk of my life in Frankfort, have lived in Louisville the last 10 years, and moved to St. Louis a year ago).


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Welcome! Next time DT will be sending his own messages.




What do I even pay you for?  You won't send my messages, you won't pick up my laundry, and I'm not even going to into you not wanting to dress up like Little Bo-Peep ...


----------



## User.191

DT said:


> you not wanting to dress up like Little Bo-Peep ...



Oh, so it's not just me he said no to about that?


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> dress up like Little Bo-Peep ...





MissNomer said:


> Oh, so it's not just me he said no to about that?


----------



## lizkat

My grandma warned me about places like this.


----------



## User.191

lizkat said:


> My grandma warned me about places like this.



So did mine. I always ignored my grandma. She was no bloody fun.


----------



## lizkat

MissNomer said:


> So did mine. I always ignored my grandma. She was no bloody fun.




My grandma could be fun but she was also probably why I'm not doing time somewhere by now.

 I shoplifted a doll's dress at a dimestore when I was like 4 years old or so, just tucked it in my pocket while grandma was buying shirt buttons or something...   but of course my grandma noticed that doll's pretty fancy outfit later on that afternoon.

At that point I was offered a couple options:  take the dress back and apologize to the lady in the store and come home and learn how to sew a proper doll's dress,  or take the dress back and apologize to the lady in the store and then buy it back with a loan from my grandma which I could work off pulling weeds in her perennial gardens... 

I kept listening for the option where i could keep the doll's dress,  and not say sorry to anyone, but that was not in the cards in that household.   So I took option 1,  and eventually learned how to sew a doll's dress too,  but in the meantime learned how to sew lace edgings tatted by a great-great aunt onto a dozen pillowcases for somebody's daughter's wedding gift.  Talk about bait and switch. Man oh man.  I was steamed.   Doll wore a plain muslin shift for six months while I tried not to stick myself with a sewing needle and bleed on the damn lace for those pillowcases.  

But I never shoplifted anything again.  I sorta borrowed a duckling later on from a neighbor's farm but that heist was noticed and the farmer's wife took the duckling in one hand and my ear in the other and marched me the several miles back to our farm where she looked up my mom and offered to sell us the damn duck.  I had to pay for that one with extra barn chores that were far more onerous than just digging up weeds. 

After that I hardly ever even borrowed anything,  never mind stole and called it borrowing.  Hidden costs of loans, etc...

Yeah.  I was a financial genius by age five.  There might be free lunch from time to time,  but you have to be offered what you should not just take, and usually what you really want you have to roll up sleeves and earn.


----------



## MEJHarrison

lizkat said:


> At that point I was offered a couple options:  take the dress back and apologize to the lady in the store and come home and learn how to sew a proper doll's dress,  or take the dress back and apologize to the lady in the store and then buy it back with a loan from my grandma which I could work off pulling weeds in her perennial gardens...




Lucky kid! I did something similar (candy) at that age and my mom noticed in the car.  Option #1 was go inside, tell them what I did and apologize. Option #2 was get spanked right there, then choose either option #1 or option #2 again. But, lessoned learned.


----------



## User.191

MEJHarrison said:


> Lucky kid! I did something similar (candy) at that age and my mom noticed in the car.  Option #1 was go inside, tell them what I did and apologize. Option #2 was get spanked right there, then choose either option #1 or option #2 again. But, lessoned learned.



Ditto me: option one was to apologize to the store and get a walloping afterwards.

There was no option two.


----------



## lizkat

MissNomer said:


> Ditto me: option one was to apologize to the store and get a walloping afterwards.
> 
> There was no option two.




So that's what's meant by "keeping it simple"...   ouch!


----------



## User.191

lizkat said:


> So that's what's meant by "keeping it simple"...   ouch!



Never did it again, though. I've always been one of those people that invariably learns their lesson the first time.

So I've made plenty of mistakes in my life, rarely the same one twice.


----------



## lizkat

MissNomer said:


> So I've made plenty of mistakes in my life, rarely the same one twice.




I on the other hand had to try to talk my way out of getting canned a couple times (once without success) over making the incorrect assumption that there's some kind of zero sum game at a job regarding who owes whom what and when in the case of overtime being in the equation.

See I had figured more than once, at more than one place,  that if you've racked up sixty hours by Thursday night and go home Friday morning at 2am or so,  it's  probably fine to show up again around 10 or 11am on Friday as long as whatever they had wanted was on their desk at the actual end of that long "Thursday".  

Nope.   They do keep scorecards,  and you might get comp time and even a semipublic attagirl award, depending on the level of heroics in the rear view mirror,  but ya can't just take comp time a la carte and without notice. 

Gee.  Yeah, so... getting canned over that once only taught my thick skull that those guys didn't play by what had seemed to me like pretty obvious rules.  Ya work all night, ya come back in whenever ya can get there?  But no.  The second time around I managed to hang onto the job --probably only because I did save their asses by getting a court-mandated job done by an unreasonable deadline-- but the boss on that job straightened me out about who actually writes the rules about comp time and office hours:  not me.   "Life is hard, and then you die."


----------



## ouimetnick

Herdfan said:


> View attachment 6819



Welcome aboard. I'm not on here every day (I saw you posted in another thread and was surprised I missed it)


----------



## Russell Jackson

Account has been registered!


----------



## Runs For Fun

More new people! Welcome!


----------



## Eric

Russell Jackson said:


> Account has been registered!



Welcome to the site!


----------



## Alli

Russell Jackson said:


> Account has been registered!



Welcome to TA!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Welcome.

We have just one rule here.

_(points--->)_ 

Never open that door.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Welcome to our newest member, @visualise.


----------



## Huntn

Welcome @visualise!


----------



## Skunk

Huntn said:


> Welcome @visualise!


----------



## Yoused

Well, that was succinct.


----------



## Huntn

Double welcome  to @Skunk!


----------



## ericwn

Greetings folks! 
Wanted to give this forum a try for a while as I saw so many well known MR posters here. 

Hope you don’t mind yet another Eric. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## User.45

ericwn said:


> Greetings folks!
> Wanted to give this forum a try for a while as I saw so many well known MR posters here.
> 
> Hope you don’t mind yet another Eric.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Welcome!


----------



## Alli

ericwn said:


> Greetings folks!
> Wanted to give this forum a try for a while as I saw so many well known MR posters here.
> 
> Hope you don’t mind yet another Eric.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Welcome! We have no problem with Erics. The “wn” isn’t for Windows though, is it?


----------



## Pumbaa

ericwn said:


> Greetings folks!
> Wanted to give this forum a try for a while as I saw so many well known MR posters here.
> 
> Hope you don’t mind yet another Eric.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Welcome. The more, the Ericer!

After @Eric and @Erik I think we can handle an @ericwn without too much difficulty!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> Greetings folks!
> Wanted to give this forum a try for a while as I saw so many well known MR posters here.
> 
> Hope you don’t mind yet another Eric.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



You are very welcome.

Great to see you here, glad you could join us, and please make yourself at home.


----------



## Renzatic

ericwn said:


> Hope you don’t mind yet another Eric.




Oh god, there's two of you now?

WELCOME TO THE BOARD!


----------



## ericwn

Alli said:


> Welcome! We have no problem with Erics. The “wn” isn’t for Windows though, is it?




Nice one, and OMG it doesn’t represent Windows at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Welcome! We have no problem with Erics. The “wn” isn’t for Windows though, is it?



Careful how you answer that on this forum! 

Welcome!


----------



## DT

Can we call @ericwn *New Awesome Eric*, and @Eric *Original Kind of Smelly Eric* ... ?


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> Can we call @ericwn *New Awesome Eric*, and @Eric *Original Kind of Smelly Eric* ... ?




I second this.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Can we call @ericwn *New Awesome Eric*, and @Eric *Original Kind of Smelly Eric* ... ?






Renzatic said:


> I second this.



My custom title stands on its own.


----------



## Cmaier

Hi, There. I’m the same cmaier as from the other place.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Hi, There. I’m the same cmaier as from the other place.



Welcome, glad you made it!


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> My custom title stands on its own.



Due to the smell?


----------



## Eric

Pumbaa said:


> Due to the smell?



Yes, according to mama.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Cmaier said:


> Hi, There. I’m the same cmaier as from the other place.



Welcome, and delighted to see you here.

Please feel free to make yourself at home.


----------



## Cmaier

Scepticalscribe said:


> Welcome, and delighted to see you here.
> 
> Please feel free to make yourself at home.




Am I permitted to refer to a wall of text as a “screed” here? Like “Here are the reasons your screed is wrong. Number one…”. Because that was my most recent suspension at the other place


----------



## Renzatic

Cmaier said:


> Am I permitted to refer to a wall of text as a “screed” here?




We prefer to call them crazy ramblings, but hey, you do you.


----------



## Yoused

Cmaier said:


> Am I permitted to refer to a wall of text as a “screed” here? Like “Here are the reasons your screed is wrong. Number one…”. Because that was my most recent suspension at the other place



The rules here seem to be mostly make them up as we go along. We prefer limited dickishness, but you can use profanity and directly insult other posters. So far as I can tell, no one has been banned or suspended by the mods, but a few posters (e.g., @member 199) have self-banned.


----------



## SuperMatt

Cmaier said:


> Am I permitted to refer to a wall of text as a “screed” here? Like “Here are the reasons your screed is wrong. Number one…”. Because that was my most recent suspension at the other place



If screeds and rants weren’t allowed, I’d be out of luck…


----------



## Renzatic

Yoused said:


> So far as I can tell, no one has been banned or suspended by the mods, but a few posters (e.g., @member 199) have self-banned.




Except for that one guy, who required some extraordinary measures to be taken to get him back in line.

...what was that guy's name? You remember him, right? Drove that truck? Always had those crazy ideas? Where'd we end up hiding his body?


----------



## Eric

@ericwn and @Cmaier if you refresh the home page you'll see everything now.


----------



## Pumbaa

Renzatic said:


> Except for that one guy, who required some extraordinary measures to be taken to get him back in line.
> 
> ...what was that guy's name? You remember him, right? Drove that truck? Always had those crazy ideas? Where'd we end up hiding his body?



What body? We expected you to be thorough! Are you saying you screwed up?


----------



## Yoused

ericwn said:


> Hope you don’t mind yet another Eric



we like Erics


----------



## Renzatic

Pumbaa said:


> What body? We expected you to be thorough! Are you saying you screwed up?




It was Yoused's fault. I was just the driver.


----------



## Yoused

Renzatic said:


> It was Yoused's fault. I was just the driver.



_My fault_? We had a full barrel of the acid, then you took that corner too fast. That road will never be the same now. I said, "_Let's take the body to one of those pools in Yellowstone – it'll be gone in a day,_" but you kept whining, “_Oh, that's too far. It costs money to get in there. I don't like the mountain roads. It smells like rotten eggs. There are mean grizzlies and angry bison there, it's scary._"

Gotta do the job right, man. If you cannot find time to do it right, how will you find time to do it over?


----------



## Runs For Fun

ericwn said:


> Greetings folks!
> Wanted to give this forum a try for a while as I saw so many well known MR posters here.
> 
> Hope you don’t mind yet another Eric.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Welcome!


Renzatic said:


> Oh god, there's two of you now?
> 
> WELCOME TO THE BOARD!



Three!


Eric said:


> Careful how you answer that on this forum!
> 
> Welcome!



Yeah people get suspended here all the time for posting memes and swearing  


Cmaier said:


> Hi, There. I’m the same cmaier as from the other place.



Welcome!


----------



## Eric

Yoused said:


> The rules here seem to be mostly make them up as we go along. We prefer limited dickishness, but you can use profanity and directly insult other posters. So far as I can tell, no one has been banned or suspended by the mods, but a few posters (e.g., @member 199) have self-banned.



Put another way, we don't have a bunch of uptight and arbitrarily applied rules. We're all adults, sometimes adults spat but for the most part everyone treats each other with respect. Something MR will never allow people to do.

And for those who have been penalized, banned or scolded in one form or another, you are not alone, nearly every one of us has been through it. Consider it a badge of honor.


----------



## Renzatic

Yoused said:


> _My fault_? We had a full barrel of the acid, then you took that corner too fast.




WHO THE HELL OPENS A BARREL FULL OF ACID IN A GODDAMN MOVING VAN?

Seriously, man. We had a body in the back of the van that was already smelling even before you killed it, an APB out on us, and you're all like "HEY, LET'S GO 3000 FREAKING MILES TO YELLOWSTONE! IT'LL BE NEAT! WE CAN DISSOLVE THE CORPSE IN THE SULFUR SPRINGS, AND MAYBE GET A SNACK!"

We had a job to do, and a very, VERY limited amount of time to rid ourselves of that body. We couldn't AFFORD a road trip!


----------



## Renzatic

Runs For Fun said:


> Three!




Oh, Jesus, help us!


----------



## Pumbaa

Renzatic said:


> Oh, Jesus, help us!



Why? We already have a trinity!


----------



## Renzatic

Pumbaa said:


> Why? We already have a trinity!




More like a trifecta...

...OF BUTT HEADS! 

Oh, and welcome once again to the board, Ericwn. It's a pleasure having you around.


----------



## shadow puppet

Ah.  Fresh meat.  Welcome, welcome to all our newest members!  

Be sure and study up.  

The Admins & Mods here have a very tricky beginner member quiz y'all need to pass before you can enter the sky bar lounge.


----------



## Eric

shadow puppet said:


> Ah.  Fresh meat.  Welcome, welcome to all our newest members!
> 
> Be sure and study up.
> 
> The Admins & Mods here have a very tricky beginner member quiz y'all need to pass before you can enter the sky bar lounge.




Yes, extensive.


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> Hi, There. I’m the same cmaier as from the other place.





Yeah, that's what the last 10 cmaiers said ...


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Can we call @ericwn *New Awesome Eric*, and @Eric *Original Kind of Smelly Eric* ... ?





Oh, oh, and I be *Not An Eric Which I Tell People Is Awesome But I Secretly Wish I Was An Eric* ?


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> Yeah, that's what the last 10 cmaiers said ...



I can prove it by insulting you without you knowing that you’ve been insulted, if you’d like


----------



## Renzatic

Cmaier said:


> I can prove it by insulting you without you knowing that you’ve been insulted, if you’d like




Do it.


----------



## Cmaier

Renzatic said:


> Do it.



I just did.

(It’s very meta).

Good to see you.  I’m still poking around the nooks and crannies here, looking for a place where I can discuss the intricacies of CPU design.

If I refer to the “1/6 insurrection” here will I be suspended? Because that’s another thing that happened at MR. (After all, it’s a matter of opinion, weaselboy says).


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Yeah, that's what the last 10 cmaiers said ...



Must be true. Can’t recall any @Cmaier here not saying exactly that.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Cmaier said:


> If I refer to the “1/6 insurrection” here will I be suspended? Because that’s another thing that happened at MR. (After all, it’s a matter of opinion, weaselboy says).




No.  Not at all.

After all, we discuss - and have discussed, at length - the disgusting and disgraceful attempted coup d'etat - aka insurrection - of January 6 in the political sections here (which occasionally, seep or leach out, elsewhere).

Anyway, informed and intelligent opinion thinks that this was an insurrection (and why were you penalised for your "opinion", if, as WB had stated, one's interpretation of this is merely a matter of (subjective) opinion)?

Besides, this very week, I attended an online talk where Martin Wolf (chief economics commentator of the Financial Times) made very clear his emphatic view that what happened on January 6 was an attempted coup d'etat.



Cmaier said:


> I just did.
> 
> (It’s very meta).
> 
> Good to see you.  I’m still poking around the nooks and crannies here, looking for a place where I can discuss the intricacies of CPU design.



Why not start your own threads in the relevant section (there is a tech space somewhere on the forum); or, better still, we are open to suggestions for further sections, so feel free to come up with ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Yoused

Cmaier said:


> I’m still poking around the nooks and crannies here, looking for a place where I can discuss the intricacies of CPU design.




You need a place to get a break from that. Just hang out and enjoy not talking about those things, lest you run into a crazy person with goofy ideas that make you go "_gaah!_"


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> I can prove it by insulting you without you knowing that you’ve been insulted, if you’d like




If only 

I was telling some of the regulars, your name came up on another Apple related site (9to5 or Insider), where someone was bummed over you being banned (at the time), right in the middle of some conversation about some Apple hardware (might have been Apple Silicon), I was irked too, since you were one of the few contributors that had a clue ...

Like several members here, I completely abandoned spending any cycles contributing to MR, I've spent way too many decades deep in the dumpster, now I prefer my online time to be a little less frustrating, I mean, the pinheads populating the country give me all the negative mojo I can take  

Oh yeah, recently, some of us were getting a chuckle out of your "conversation" with MaFlynn over CSAM


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Must be true. Can’t recall any @Cmaier here not saying exactly that.




Cue Huntn for a multiverse discussion ...


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Besides, this very week, I attended an online talk where Martin Wolf (chief economics commentator of the Financial Times) made very clear his emphatic view that what happened on January 6 was an attempted coup d'etat.




I see a lot of people quote the FBI's findings that Trump had no prior knowledge of the attempt coup as proof that it wasn't a coup at all. The way I see it, an impromptu insurrection is still an insurrection, and that it a spur of the moment event, not carefully planned out beforehand, doesn't change the impetus behind it.

The crowd there had every intention of overthrowing the election. If they managed to reach congress before they were evacuated, we would have seen, at the VERY least, a hostage situation, with demands being bandied about using the lives of our country's leadership as leverage. That it wasn't the end result of a long discussed conspiracy doesn't change the intent behind it.


----------



## DT

Clearly.  There were people with weapons, restraints, a gallows had been erected.  Not only a hostage situation, but really believe things would've gone totally pear shaped and there would've been a number of casualties.


----------



## Renzatic

Cmaier said:


> I just did.
> 
> (It’s very meta).




Did you...did you punch yourself?


----------



## ericwn

DT said:


> Oh, oh, and I be *Not An Eric Which I Tell People Is Awesome But I Secretly Wish I Was An Eric* ?




Love it, so intuitive! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alli

Cmaier said:


> Hi, There. I’m the same cmaier as from the other place.



Nice to have you here!


----------



## Yoused

Renzatic said:


> Did you...did you punch yourself?



I believe cmaier is salaried.


----------



## Thomas Veil

ericwn said:


> Hope you don’t mind yet another Eric.




No, but three's our limit. Any other Erics will be put on a waiting list.



Cmaier said:


> Hi, There. I’m the same cmaier as from the other place.




Oh yeah? Prove it.





(Seriously, welcome to you both.)


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> Nice to have you here!



Apparently the only semi-sane one around here today.


----------



## Alli

Cmaier said:


> If I refer to the “1/6 insurrection” here will I be suspended? Because that’s another thing that happened at MR. (After all, it’s a matter of opinion, weaselboy says).



You have got to be kidding!


----------



## Yoused

shadow puppet said:


> Apparently the only semi-sane one around here today.



no need to be insulting (toward Cmaier, I mean)


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Welcome and enjoy this free place.
You were lucky to know the password ("Weaselboy") to make the doors open.


----------



## Eric

Ulenspiegel said:


> Welcome and enjoy this free place.
> You were lucky to know the password ("Weaselboy") to make the doors open.



We have our own Weaselbot, he jumps in and arbitrarily warns people for really stupid and petty things because that's just how he roles.


----------



## Weaselbot

Eric said:


> We have our own Weaselbot, he jumps in and arbitrarily warns people for really stupid and petty things because that's just how he roles.



This is your second infraction for a personal attack, one more and you will have a 6 month ban.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

(writes down the name "Weaselbot" on the LIST as a possible relative of the MR mammal).


----------



## thekev

Weaselbot said:


> This is your second infraction for a personal attack, one more and you will have a 6 month ban.




Good bot



Spoiler: in case someone doesn't get the joke



This is a reference to reddit. Good/bad bot are somewhat equivalent to upvotes/downvotes referring to specific bots rather than posts.


----------



## Eric

Weaselbot said:


> This is your second infraction for a personal attack, one more and you will have a 6 month ban.



What, that's bull**** horse manure.

Last edited by: Weaselbot


----------



## Runs For Fun

Weaselbot said:


> This is your second infraction for a personal attack, one more and you will have a 6 month ban.



Lol that’s a pretty accurate representation of MR moderation 


thekev said:


> Good bot
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in case someone doesn't get the joke
> 
> 
> 
> This is a reference to reddit. Good/bad bot are somewhat equivalent to upvotes/downvotes referring to specific bots rather than posts.


----------



## leman

Hi everyone, sorry for the late introduction, was a busy week. I am part of the MacRumors semi-exile(?) crew and I am here since I was politely suggested to join by a mysterious individual. Somehow I feel that I already know most of you


----------



## BigMcGuire

leman said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for the late introduction, was a busy week. I am part of the MacRumors semi-exile(?) crew and I am here since I was politely suggested to join by a mysterious individual. Somehow I feel that I already know most of you



leman! Welcome!


----------



## Thomas Veil

leman said:


> …I am part of the MacRumors semi-exile(?) crew…




It’s an increasingly large crew.

We’re gonna need a bigger boat. 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Eric

leman said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for the late introduction, was a busy week. I am part of the MacRumors semi-exile(?) crew and I am here since I was politely suggested to join by a mysterious individual. Somehow I feel that I already know most of you



Welcome to the site!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

leman said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for the late introduction, was a busy week. I am part of the MacRumors semi-exile(?) crew and I am here since I was politely suggested to join by a mysterious individual. Somehow I feel that I already know most of you




Welcome and wonderful to see you here.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Bienvenue, leman!

If you need to open any doors here, for any rooms and any topic to discuss freely, you have to enter a code on the virtual keypad: "Weaselboy".

You can misspell it, it'll work either way. The keypad has a built-in AI sensitive to MR mammal names.


----------



## Pumbaa

Ulenspiegel said:


> Bienvenue, leman!
> 
> If you need to open any doors here, for any rooms and any topic to discuss freely, you have to enter a code on the visual keypad: "Weaselboy".
> 
> You can misspell it, it'll work either way. The keypad has a built-in AI sensitive to MR mammal names.



Sensitive, just like certain delicate MR mods and their fans.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Mods in MR have padavans.
Problem is they are not aware that they will follow the path of a former, notorious padavan who has problems even breathing.


----------



## lizkat

Ulenspiegel said:


> Bienvenue, leman!
> 
> If you need to open any doors here, for any rooms and any topic to discuss freely, you have to enter a code on the virtual keypad: "Weaselboy".
> 
> You can misspell it, it'll work either way. The keypad has a built-in AI sensitive to MR mammal names.





Poor WB...   but I'm sure by now he's among us, perhaps having appropriated some ex-MR's moniker.

Heh, been waiting for JK to figure out that's an option.   But he'd give himself away via high count of meme postings.



Spoiler: But I, on the other hand



If I ever get banned from here I'm coming back as what's his name, the dolorous guy who got banned for something or other so long ago,  maybe for just being so morose all the time.  Mind you I'd only adopt his name and certainly not his world views.   I think he may have got gone over repeated failure to support an assertion in 2016 that HRC was fond of "eliminating living adversaries".  That was when mods at that other place were still somewhat more into fact-checking.

The reason I figure I could get away with using him as my backup persona over here?  No one including me remembers his MR moniker any more (but I got enough keywords to look him up off some post snapshots, believe me) and anyway he's been gone for 5 years and even he would forget who he was at MR by now.


----------



## leman

Pumbaa said:


> Sensitive, just like certain delicate MR mods and their fans.




The ways of MR mods are unexplainable. I got suspended once by referring to a guy as "technically illiterate" after he filled three forum pages with raging nonsense and continued shouting that we have the obligation to "prove him wrong".

The same guy has directly insulted me at least three times in the last two days (including calling me a troll, which on MR is instantly bannable), but he is still around. Go figure.  Definitely makes a guy spend less time on a platform...


----------



## BigMcGuire

leman said:


> The ways of MR mods are unexplainable. I got suspended once by referring to a guy as "technically illiterate" after he filled three forum pages with raging nonsense and continued shouting that we have the obligation to "prove him wrong".
> 
> The same guy has directly insulted me at least three times in the last two days (including calling me a troll, which on MR is instantly bannable), but he I still around. Go figure.  Definitely makes a guy spend less time on a platform...



I haven't been suspended yet but I got sick and tired of my posts getting removed / getting warnings because I was pointing out trolls and individuals like you mentioned. It's clear that Macrumors prefers to have posts like this instead of actual content. Absolutely insane... because what used to drive me to Macrumors is quality content.

So many people I used to follow are now suspended or have left - people that made Macrumors really great. But I guess that doesn't matter when all you're looking at are view and click counts. If I remember correctly, Arn once said that non-members make up the vast majority of the site's revenue.


----------



## ericwn

leman said:


> The ways of MR mods are unexplainable. I got suspended once by referring to a guy as "technically illiterate" after he filled three forum pages with raging nonsense and continued shouting that we have the obligation to "prove him wrong".
> 
> The same guy has directly insulted me at least three times in the last two days (including calling me a troll, which on MR is instantly bannable), but he I still around. Go figure. Definitely makes a guy spend less time on a platform...




Don’t be shy, link us straight to that discussion!


----------



## Eric

leman said:


> The ways of MR mods are unexplainable. I got suspended once by referring to a guy as "technically illiterate" after he filled three forum pages with raging nonsense and continued shouting that we have the obligation to "prove him wrong".
> 
> The same guy has directly insulted me at least three times in the last two days (including calling me a troll, which on MR is instantly bannable), but he I still around. Go figure.  Definitely makes a guy spend less time on a platform...



If the person you are speaking about sides with (sucks up to) moderators they will definitely give that user a free pass. We've seen this over and over to the point that it's laughable. I'll add you to our MR Exiles forum and you can read all about it.


----------



## DT

leman said:


> including calling me a troll, which on MR is instantly bannable





FU Troll ... !


*waits for it*


Whew, I guess it's OK here


----------



## Pumbaa

leman said:


> The ways of MR mods are unexplainable. I got suspended once by referring to a guy as "technically illiterate" after he filled three forum pages with raging nonsense and continued shouting that we have the obligation to "prove him wrong".
> 
> The same guy has directly insulted me at least three times in the last two days (including calling me a troll, which on MR is instantly bannable), but he I still around. Go figure.  Definitely makes a guy spend less time on a platform...



Tell me about it… I was a bit skeptical when @Alli sent me my first invite but decided to give TA a chance. Turned out to be much nicer experience here, without the constant walking on eggshells when certain other posters there didn’t have to. 

Thanks again for the invite(s)!


----------



## Weaselbot

DT said:


> FU Troll ... !
> 
> 
> *waits for it*
> 
> 
> Whew, I guess it's OK here



Not so fast.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> FU Troll ... !
> 
> 
> *waits for it*
> 
> 
> Whew, I guess it's OK here



Made me think of Benedict's Theory from Last Action Hero for some reason.


----------



## DT

@Pumbaa

Yeah, I know many folks here were banned  [from MR] or just wanted a place to discuss politics with more freedom, but I'm glad to see people like @leman and @Cmaier here for some tech discourse (though the latter is also a moderation casualty ...)


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> We have our own Weaselbot, he jumps in and arbitrarily warns people for really stupid and petty things because that's just how he roles.




@Weaselbot Hey, he spelled "rolls" wrong! BAN HIM! BAN HIM NOW!


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> @Weaselbot Hey, he spelled "rolls" wrong! BAN HIM! BAN HIM NOW!



If I can post the wrong quarter all the time, the Weaselbot can use rolls out of context. It stands!


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> If I can post the wrong quarter all the time, the Weaselbot can use rolls out of context. It stands!



Stands? Or rolls? Make up your mind! No quarter!


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Or rolls?




Rolls.  Delicious, buttery rolls ...


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> Rolls.  Delicious, buttery rolls ...




I love rolls. Rolls are good for eating.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Yeah, I know many folks here were banned  [from MR] or just wanted a place to discuss politics with more freedom, but I'm glad to see people like @leman and @Cmaier here for some tech discourse.



Absolutely agree. They are most welcome here, fine additions. Let’s “borrow” even more users of quality to further boost tech discourse! Really looking forward to potential @Cmaier CPU stuff and much more.

I bet additional tech posters are feeling the heat now that PRSI is gone. The mods need to get their fix somehow, and plenty of the asshats are still around to post nonsense and provoke people.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> (though the latter is also a moderation casualty ...)




(hah, well I'm tempted to put the eggs benedict pun meme into this thread as well)

OK OK but even from this thread you can see I'm not who started the fad of using puns to destroy perfectly fine threads.  Still I half-apologize to @Cmaier for having joined in to blow up a tech thread earlier...


----------



## Eric

Pumbaa said:


> Absolutely agree. They are most welcome here, fine additions. Let’s “borrow” even more users of quality to further boost tech discourse! Really looking forward to potential @Cmaier CPU stuff and much more.
> 
> I bet additional tech posters are feeling the heat now that PRSI is gone. The mods need to get their fix somehow, and plenty of the asshats are still around to post nonsense and provoke people.



And if you look at the reasoning it was pretty trivial, the sort of thing that would've just passed on its own without moderator intervention, as is the case with 99.9% of their penalizations. When they start doing it to good contributors in the tech forums they're just shooting themselves in the foot as far as I'm concerned, but we're happy to have them contribute here where such bullshit petty rules don't exist.


----------



## Runs For Fun

DT said:


> @Pumbaa
> 
> Yeah, I know many folks here were banned  [from MR] or just wanted a place to discuss politics with more freedom, but I'm glad to see people like @leman and @Cmaier here for some tech discourse (though the latter is also a moderation casualty ...)



Yes, I love seeing more tech discussions! Keep it coming!


----------



## Cmaier

Runs For Fun said:


> Yes, I love seeing more tech discussions! Keep it coming!




If there’s something specific you’re interested in (especially CPU-related), let me know.


----------



## Yoused

Renzatic said:


> I love rolls. Rolls are good for eating.



Go eat one in the barn so that you can say you had a roll in the hay.


----------



## Alli

leman said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for the late introduction, was a busy week. I am part of the MacRumors semi-exile(?) crew and I am here since I was politely suggested to join by a mysterious individual. Somehow I feel that I already know most of you



You probably do know all of us. We haven’t had many outsiders stick around. Maybe because we really don’t take things too seriously?


Eric said:


> If I can post the wrong quarter all the time, the Weaselbot can use rolls out of context. It stands!



You do post the wrong quarter, but nobody said you were getting away with it. You’d better watch it, buster.


Yoused said:


> Go eat one in the barn so that you can say you had a roll in the hay.



Oh GROAN!!!


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> You probably do know all of us. We haven’t had many outsiders stick around. Maybe because we really don’t take things too seriously?



Hey now, I think nobody takes things more seriously than I do, maybe in the history of the world. Nobody takes things more seriously. I'm like the king. I love serious. There's nobody bigger or better at serious than I am!


----------



## ericwn

Pumbaa said:


> Hey now, I think nobody takes things more seriously than I do, maybe in the history of the world. Nobody takes things more seriously. I'm like the king. I love serious. There's nobody bigger or better at serious than I am!




Maybe there’s a moderator seat available at some -serious- forums?


----------



## Pumbaa

ericwn said:


> Maybe there’s a moderator seat available at some -serious- forums?



Nah, I’m taking things way too serious for that.


----------



## User.191

Pumbaa said:


> Nah, I’m taking things way too serious for that.



Wait…what…we’re meant to take this place _seriously_?

Oh dear…oh my…


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> Wait…what…we’re meant to take this place _seriously_?
> 
> Oh dear…oh my…



Absolutely! A lot happened while you were gone. Big mistake!


----------



## User.191

Pumbaa said:


> Absolutely! A lot happened while you were gone. Big mistake!



I knew it was a bad idea to let @Cmaier in. Now it’s all CPU this and Bus lane width that…


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> I knew it was a bad idea to let @Cmaier in. Now it’s all CPU this and Bus lane width that…



Cache is king!


----------



## Runs For Fun

MissNomer said:


> Wait…what…we’re meant to take this place _seriously_?
> 
> Oh dear…oh my…



Yeah no more only meme replies! You'll get banned for a month!


----------



## User.191

Runs For Fun said:


> Yeah no more only meme replies! You'll get banned for a month!




See… Again - the @Cmaier effect!


----------



## Thomas Veil

I just noticed a new name in the Recent Members Online widget: @Jorbanead 

Welcome to our little corner of the world...however belatedly.


----------



## Jorbanead

Thomas Veil said:


> I just noticed a new name in the Recent Members Online widget: @Jorbanead
> 
> Welcome to our little corner of the world...however belatedly.



Hey wow thanks so much for the mention. I came here because I was really valuing the insight @Cmaier brought to the MR forums and I gotta say I this place feels like a breath of fresh air compared to MR.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Jorbanead said:


> Hey wow thanks so much for the mention. I came here because I was really valuing the insight @Cmaier brought to the MR forums and I gotta say I this place feels like a breath of fresh air compared to MR.




Very good to see you here, and you are very welcome.


----------



## Eric

Jorbanead said:


> Hey wow thanks so much for the mention. I came here because I was really valuing the insight @Cmaier brought to the MR forums and I gotta say I this place feels like a breath of fresh air compared to MR.



Welcome, glad you made it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Welcome, @Andropov, and nice to see that you have been able to join us.  Please make yourself at home.


----------



## Andropov

Scepticalscribe said:


> Welcome, @Andropov, and nice to see that you have been able to join us.  Please make yourself at home.



Thanks for the welcome! I also ended up here coming from MR Forums.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Andropov said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I also ended up here coming from MR Forums.




Lovely to see you here, and I daresay that you will recognise many familiar names, and faces (or avatars).


----------



## Eric

Andropov said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I also ended up here coming from MR Forums.



Welcome!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Nice to see you! 

I’m starting to lose track of how many MR people are showing up here. 

Eric, what do you think about installing a turnstile?


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> Nice to see you!
> 
> I’m starting to lose track of how many MR people are showing up here.
> 
> Eric, what do you think about installing a turnstile?



We'll have to credit @Cmaier for this latest round, dude comes with his own following.


----------



## sgtaylor5

Got here from cmaier's post in MR. Glad to see y'all here!


----------



## Cmaier

Andropov said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I also ended up here coming from MR Forums.




Glad to see you here! This place is better in a lot of ways than that place. You'll like it here, I hope.


----------



## Cmaier

sgtaylor5 said:


> Got here from cmaier's post in MR. Glad to see y'all here!



glad you made it!


----------



## Eric

sgtaylor5 said:


> Got here from cmaier's post in MR. Glad to see y'all here!



Welcome to the site!


----------



## Runs For Fun

Lots of new members! Looks like @Cmaier has quite the following over at MR. welcome to all!


----------



## Renzatic

Runs For Fun said:


> Lots of new members! Looks like @Cmaier has quite the following over at MR. welcome to all!




I vote we call Cmaier and everyone who follows him the Processor Posse.


----------



## Cmaier

Renzatic said:


> I vote we call Cmaier and everyone who follows him in the Processor Posse.



better than what my wife calls me


----------



## Scepticalscribe

sgtaylor5 said:


> Got here from cmaier's post in MR. Glad to see y'all here!




Welcome and lovely to see you here.


----------



## Hrafn

Cmaier said:


> better than what my wife calls me



Do tell?


----------



## Cmaier

Hrafn said:


> Do tell?



No.


----------



## Hrafn

Cmaier said:


> No.



Well, no good nicknames for you, then.


----------



## Alli

Welcome to all the new members. It’s great to have you here.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Holy cow! I hadn't seen all the new names. Aside from the ones already mentioned, we've got:

@Agent47
@zakarhino
@Entropy
@matram
@sparksd
@Ghstmars1010
@zarathu
@sgtaylor5
@Stratus Fear

You really do come with your own posse, don't you @Cmaier ? 

Okay. Now that we've got all these new people here, who wants to volunteer to go out and get more booze?

Edit: never mind, I'll do it. Eric, I'm borrowing the keys to the car.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> Holy cow! I hadn't seen all the new names. Aside from the ones already mentioned, we've got:
> 
> @Agent47
> @zakarhino
> @Entropy
> @matram
> @sparksd
> @Ghstmars1010
> @zarathu
> @sgtaylor5
> @Stratus Fear
> 
> You really do come with your own posse, don't you @Cmaier ?
> 
> Okay. Now that we've got all these new people here, who wants to volunteer to go out and get more booze?
> 
> Edit: never mind, I'll do it. Eric, I'm borrowing the keys to the car.



Welcome to all.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Welcome to all the new members. It’s great to have you here.



Agreed.

Welcome to one and all, new members.


Thomas Veil said:


> Holy cow! I hadn't seen all the new names. Aside from the ones already mentioned, we've got:
> 
> @Agent47
> @zakarhino
> @Entropy
> @matram
> @sparksd
> @Ghstmars1010
> @zarathu
> @sgtaylor5
> @Stratus Fear
> 
> You really do come with your own posse, don't you @Cmaier ?
> 
> Okay. Now that we've got all these new people here, who wants to volunteer to go out and get more booze?
> 
> Edit: never mind, I'll do it. Eric, I'm borrowing the keys to the car.



Wow.

Again, welcome to @Agent47, - @zakarhino I have already welcomed, but welcome again - @Entropy, welcome, and a warm welcome to @matram, @sparksd, @Ghstmars1010, @zarathu, @sgtaylor5 and @Stratus Fear; great to see you al here, and do please, feel free to make yourselves quite at home.


----------



## Hrafn

Thomas Veil said:


> Holy cow! I hadn't seen all the new names. Aside from the ones already mentioned, we've got:
> 
> @Agent47
> @zakarhino
> @Entropy
> @matram
> @sparksd
> @Ghstmars1010
> @zarathu
> @sgtaylor5
> @Stratus Fear
> 
> You really do come with your own posse, don't you @Cmaier ?
> 
> Okay. Now that we've got all these new people here, who wants to volunteer to go out and get more booze?
> 
> Edit: never mind, I'll do it. Eric, I'm borrowing the keys to the car.



Man, Eric lets you take the car?  Teacher's Pet!


----------



## januarydrive7

Thomas Veil said:


> Okay. Now that we've got all these new people here, who wants to volunteer to go out and get more booze?
> 
> Edit: never mind, I'll do it. Eric, I'm borrowing the keys to the car.



There's booze here, too!?


----------



## Hrafn

januarydrive7 said:


> There's booze here, too!?



That is a horrid lie.


----------



## Eric

Hrafn said:


> Man, Eric lets you take the car?  Teacher's Pet!



There were some "things" involved in getting those keys.


----------



## Eric

januarydrive7 said:


> There's booze here, too!?



We have an asylum you'll see after a few posts where boozed up postings are encouraged Welcome!


----------



## januarydrive7

Eric said:


> We have an asylum you'll see after a few posts where boozed up postings are encouraged Welcome!



I've been browsing throughout the day (without any ability to post due to some issues with my email's domain), but this place is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Eric

januarydrive7 said:


> I've been browsing throughout the day (without any ability to post due to some issues with my email's domain), but this place is a breath of fresh air.



Yeah, people are free to speak their minds here without having to fear a bunch of insecure mods and a flood of subjective rules. Most of us have either been penalized or banned for the dumbest things over there, yet thrive on this site like adults without all the supervision. Funny how that works.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Eric said:


> There were some "things" involved in getting those keys.



Yeah. I feel dirty now.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> Yeah. I feel dirty now.



Yeah but tell me the way that car drives wasn't worth it though.


----------



## Thomas Veil

It sorta was until the cops pulled me over and found that little bag in the glove compartment.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> It sorta was until the cops pulled me over and found that little bag in the glove compartment.




The one they planted, or the one they failed to find?


----------



## Ghstmars1010

THE PROCESSOR POSSE … !


----------



## Thomas Veil

Scepticalscribe said:


> The one they planted, or the one they failed to find?



Not sure. Which one was yours, Eric? The marijuana or the cocaine?


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> Not sure. Which one was yours, Eric? The marijuana or the cocaine?



It was a friends!


----------



## Runs For Fun

januarydrive7 said:


> There's booze here, too!?



There’s supposedly hookers and blow too. Though that might be just for Eric.


----------



## Clix Pix

Well, hey, he's gotta pay for that new camera somehow.....


----------



## Hrafn

He could earn it the hard way.  I've got a full $1.50 in my pocket...


----------



## Eric

Hrafn said:


> He could earn it the hard way.  *I've got a full $1.50 in my pocket*...



PM sent.


----------



## Hrafn

Eric said:


> PM sent.



I didn't get it. Can you resend?


----------



## User.191

I don‘t care how many folk join - I still refuse point blank to wear any shoes while wandering around here.

I came when this place was informal wear and now @Eric’s making it more “serious” I’ll be dammed if I put my shoes on for anyone.


----------



## Clix Pix

Shoes???  You mean I can't go traipsing around here in my rather ratty Haflinger wool clogs that have seen better days?  And old, but comfy fuzzy socks?   Or my PJs?   Now it's getting colder I'm wearing more than I did this past summer.....


----------



## User.191

Clix Pix said:


> Shoes???  You mean I can't go traipsing around here in my rather ratty Haflinger wool clogs that have seen better days?  And old, but comfy fuzzy socks?   Or my PJs?   Now it's getting colder I'm wearing more than I did this past summer.....



You’ll steal my PJ’s from my cold dead icy fingers….


----------



## Runs For Fun

MissNomer said:


> I don‘t care how many folk join - I still refuse point blank to wear any shoes while wandering around here.
> 
> I came when this place was informal wear and now @Eric’s making it more “serious” I’ll be dammed if I put my shoes on for anyone.



You mean we're supposed to be wearing shoes too? 

**whistles**Don't mind me, just putting my pants _and_ shoes on* *whistles**


----------



## User.191

Runs For Fun said:


> You mean we're supposed to be wearing shoes too?
> 
> **whistles**Don't mind me, just putting my pants _and_ shoes on* *whistles**



I tells you, this is what happens when you let us folks in from Ohio… I mean with KY to the South and WV to the East, it’s no small wonder that IN feels so at home nuzzling to the West.


----------



## Pumbaa

Runs For Fun said:


> You mean we're supposed to be wearing shoes too?
> 
> **whistles**Don't mind me, just putting my pants _and_ shoes on* *whistles**



Shoes? Pants? Y’all crazy!


----------



## Thomas Veil

MissNomer said:


> I don‘t care how many folk join - I still refuse point blank to wear any shoes while wandering around here.




Hey, it’s your choice. 

Just remember that the cat is incontinent. 

Very incontinent.


----------



## Cmaier

Looks like several new members since I went to sleep. Nice!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A warm welcome to a number of new members who have joined us overnight: @Colstan, @tomO2013, @mr_roboto & @quarkysg; make yourselves at home.


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> You’ll steal my PJ’s from my cold dead icy fingers….



What are PJs?


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> What are PJs?



Petajoules of course. Would explain the cold dead icy fingers after the steal.


----------



## User.191

Runs For Fun said:


> Yeah no more only meme replies! You'll get banned for a month!


----------



## tomO2013

Thanks guys!


----------



## jbailey

Just registered. Like a lot of newbies here I joined because of cmaier’s posts at “the other place”.


----------



## Cmaier

jbailey said:


> Just registered. Like a lot of newbies here I joined because of cmaier’s posts at “the other place”.



Welcome!


----------



## Eric

jbailey said:


> Just registered. Like a lot of newbies here I joined because of cmaier’s posts at “the other place”.



Welcome to the site!


----------



## jbailey

Eric said:


> Welcome to the site!



Thanks


----------



## Scepticalscribe

jbailey said:


> Just registered. Like a lot of newbies here I joined because of cmaier’s posts at “the other place”.



Welcome, @jbailey and very good to see you here.


----------



## mr_roboto

Scepticalscribe said:


> A warm welcome to a number of new members who have joined us overnight: @Colstan, @tomO2013, @mr_roboto & @quarkysg; make yourselves at home.



Thanks!  I'm another member of the @Cmaier exodus.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

mr_roboto said:


> Thanks!  I'm another member of the @Cmaier exodus.



Good to see you here, then, and you are most welcome.


----------



## Pumbaa

mr_roboto said:


> Thanks!  I'm another member of the @Cmaier exodus.



Welcome, enjoy your stay! Please feel free to invite others as well if you like it here.


----------



## Cmaier

mr_roboto said:


> Thanks!  I'm another member of the @Cmaier exodus.




Three more and I get a set of ginzu knives.


----------



## Pumbaa

Cmaier said:


> Three more and I get a set of ginzu knives.



In the back, as a parting gift from that other place?


----------



## Ulenspiegel

MissNomer said:


> I don‘t care how many folk join - I still refuse point blank to wear any shoes while wandering around here.
> 
> I came when this place was informal wear and now @Eric’s making it more “serious” I’ll be dammed if I put my shoes on for anyone to the foot fetish club.



Invites are open to the virtual TA foot fetish club.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ulenspiegel said:


> Invites are open to the virtual TA foot fetish club.




A foot massage, please.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Scepticalscribe said:


> A foot massage, please.



Anytime. 
(Actually I happened to be a Reiki master, though it won't help much in this case. Got this "paper" 2 decades ago. Was just interested... So, can offer a 2 in 1 service, but strictly for MR refugee pals).


----------



## Thomas Veil

mr_roboto said:


> Thanks!  I'm another member of the @Cmaier exodus.



It's an honor. I'm a big fan of your font.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Two more members @citypix and @aeronatis have since joined us; you are very welcome, both of you.  Please make yourselves quite at home.


----------



## Citysnaps

Scepticalscribe said:


> Two more members @citypix and @aeronatis have since joined us; you are very welcome, both of you.  Please make yourselves quite at home.




Thank you very much - appreciate it! Looks like a great place!


----------



## Eric

citypix said:


> Thank you very much - appreciate it! Looks like a great place!



It's great to have another photographer around here that's for sure. I need to work on getting the word out to more of us.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Hello, everybody!


----------



## Cmaier

Nice to see a few new folks today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I'd like to extend a warm welcome to a few people who have joined us over the past day or so, such as @Technerd108, @KingOfPain and @ScrumpyDaniel; lovely to see you here, and you are most welcome.


----------



## KingOfPain

Thank you for the warm welcome.
It's all @Cmaier's fault! (At least in my case.)


----------



## Eric

KingOfPain said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome.
> It's all @Cmaier's fault! (At least in my case.)



He came with his own posse! Welcome to the site.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Hi, everybody! Help yourself to sandwiches.


----------



## User.191

citypix said:


> Thank you very much - appreciate it! Looks like a great place!



Well, it was. Then I turned up.

Sorry. Bit of a mess now...

Welcome anyway!


----------



## User.191

Thomas Veil said:


> Hi, everybody! Help yourself to sandwiches.



There's sandwiches? Damn, when did they turn up?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MissNomer said:


> There's sandwiches? Damn, when did they turn up?



Ham sandwiches, ham and cheese sandwiches, salad sandwiches, egg sandwiches (I'm not sure that I have ever revealed my cunning plan when sandwich platters appear and egg sandwiches are on offer.....it involves napkins, stealth, and greed, in becoming quantities..)

And I have been known to go weak at the knees if smoked salmon sandwiches, or prawn sandwiches, put in an appearance.

And, as for salami sandwiches, or worse (that means, better) salami and cheese and pickle sandwiches.....yum.


----------



## User.191

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ham sandwiches, ham and cheese sandwiches, salad sandwiches, egg sandwiches (I'm not sure that I have ever revealed my cunning plan when sandwich platters appear and egg sandwiches are on offer.....it involves napkins, stealth, and greed, in becoming quantities..)
> 
> And I have been known to go weak at the knees if smoked salmon sandwiches, or prawn sandwiches, put in a appearance.
> 
> And, as for salami sandwiches, or worse (that means, better) salami and cheese and pickle sandwiches.....yum.



Wot, no marmite 'n' tomato? Well, that's it. @Eric - cancel my account, I'm outa here....


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> Wot, no marmite 'n' tomato? Well, that's it. @Eric - cancel my account, I'm outa here....



You show up with marmite (or vegemite) and I’m outta here!


----------



## Clix Pix

I have always loved olives.....and when I was a little girl one of my favorite lunches was an Olive Sandwich, which consisted of nothing more than sliced green olives with pimentos plopped on to white bread slathered with mayonnaise!    Yeah, in looking back at this now I wonder what my mother was thinking!   Certainly not a wholesome, healthy meal!   Actually, though, in her defense, it was primarily a lunch I enjoyed only during summer vacations and such, and at that, not every day......


----------



## User.191

Alli said:


> You show up with marmite (or vegemite) and I’m outta here!



Vegimite is industrial poison that should be eradicated from the planet and deposited in the nearest black hole.

Marmite however is a gift from god herself, given to only the true believers, who thusly recognize it's true potential to heal the world and therefore spread the gospel of Yeast Extracty goodness...


----------



## lizkat

MissNomer said:


> Vegimite is industrial poison that should be eradicated from the planet and deposited in the nearest black hole.
> 
> Marmite however is a gift from god herself, given to only the true believers, who thusly recognize it's true potential to heal the world and therefore spread the gospel of Yeast Extracty goodness...




Have managed to avoid both for a long lifetime, plan to keep it that way.  My curiosity has its limits.


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> Vegimite is industrial poison that should be eradicated from the planet and deposited in the nearest black hole.
> 
> Marmite however is a gift from god herself, given to only the true believers, who thusly recognize it's true potential to heal the world and therefore spread the gospel of Yeast Extracty goodness...


----------



## User.191

Alli said:


>



A totally reasonable response given the first part was about Vegimite....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Have managed to avoid both for a long lifetime, plan to keep it that way.  My curiosity has its limits.






MissNomer said:


> Vegimite is industrial poison that should be eradicated from the planet and deposited in the nearest black hole.
> 
> Marmite however is a gift from god herself, given to only the true believers, who thusly recognize it's true potential to heal the world and therefore spread the gospel of Yeast Extracty goodness...



My father had a serious love affair with Marmite; he used to enjoy it on toast, I seem to recall.


----------



## User.191

Scepticalscribe said:


> My father had a serious love affair with Marmite; he used to enjoy it on toast, I seem to recall.



Of all the items that kept me going here these last 20+ years in the States as an expat Brit, it was Marmite that fixed any sense of homesickness I may have had.

What’s odd is that I think it’s also an excellent example on the power of positive thought: no matter how sick or ill I’ve been, a piece of toast with marmite will always settle the stomach for me.

Guess its the result of being brought up with it from the moment I could eat solids - now it’s so much of a comfort food my system gets past the salt and other ingredients that might otherwise distress an upset stomach.

I’d call it a placebo effect ecxcept it‘s not because I know what’s in it and, that it’s got no right helping relief whatever ails me intestinally. But relieve it does…


----------



## ericwn

MissNomer said:


> Of all the items that kept me going here these last 20+ years in the States as an expat Brit, it was Marmite that fixed any sense of homesickness I may have had.
> 
> What’s odd is that I think it’s also an excellent example on the power of positive thought: no matter how sick or ill I’ve been, a piece of toast witn marmite will always setle the stomach for me.
> 
> Guess its the result of being brought up with it from the moment I could eat solids - now it’s so much of a comfort food my system gets past the salt and other ingredients that might otherwise distress an upset stomach.
> 
> I’d call it a placebo effect ecxcept it‘s not because I know what’s in it and, that it’s got no right helping relief whatever ails me intestinally. But relieve it does…




What’s that famous quote from Cmaier again, “it’s all in your head” or something like that. 

But I think many of us appreciate the dishes we grew up with.


----------



## User.191

ericwn said:


> What’s that famous quote from Cmaier again, “it’s all in your head” or something like that.



Nothing up there ‘cept rocks….


----------



## Cmaier

Welcome to @NT1440 !


----------



## Joelist

Hi!

Just found this place and signed up - I'm also at MacRumors and GateFans. I guess you could say I came here once I discovered this is where cmaier posted a lot and because of some "issues" at MR.


----------



## Cmaier

Joelist said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just found this place and signed up - I'm also at MacRumors and GateFans. I guess you could say I came here once I discovered this is where cmaier posted a lot and because of some "issues" at MR.




Welcome! We’re much nicer here. And when we aren’t, daddy doesn’t spank us.


----------



## Joelist

Cmaier said:


> Welcome! We’re much nicer here. And when we aren’t, daddy doesn’t spank us.



Excellent. So this place is not overrun with trolls while the mods penalize actual Mac users?


----------



## Cmaier

Joelist said:


> Excellent. So this place is not overrun with trolls while the mods penalize actual Mac users?




We’re all trolls (according to MR, anyway), but I’m a mod and I don’t even know how to penalize an actual Mac user, so it’s all good.


----------



## Joelist

Cmaier said:


> We’re all trolls (according to MR, anyway), but I’m a mod and I don’t even know how to penalize an actual Mac user, so it’s all good.



Exactly. It's over at MR where you get knackered if you point out a troll is trolling


----------



## Eric

Joelist said:


> Excellent. So this place is not overrun with trolls while the mods penalize actual Mac users?



Welcome to the site. I can count on (less than) one hand how many times we've penalized anyone here in the year plus+ and 73,000+ posts since we've started this site, people act like adults and we treat them like adults.


----------



## Citysnaps

Yes!  Aspiring to be one someday, it’s nice having adults here. The other place, eh...


----------



## Hrafn

Eric said:


> Welcome to the site. I can count on (less than) one hand how many times we've penalized anyone here in the year plus+ and 73,000+ posts since we've started this site, people act like adults and we treat them like adults.



Well, I've misbehaved a couple of times.  Even gave myself a _very_ stern talk-to.


----------



## User.45

Joelist said:


> Exactly. It's over at MR where you get knackered if you point out a troll is trolling



Lol. Story of my ban off PRSI.


----------



## ericwn

Hrafn said:


> Well, I've misbehaved a couple of times. Even gave myself a _very_ stern talk-to.




Bet you reported yourself again, didn’t you?


----------



## User.191

Cmaier said:


> Welcome! We’re much nicer here.



We are? Damn, I need to step up my game…


----------



## User.191

Eric said:


> Welcome to the site. I can count on (less than) one hand how many times we've penalized anyone here in the year plus+ and 73,000+ posts since we've started this site, people act like adults and we treat them like adults.



Nu-huh. I will NOT be an adult and you can’t make me, Mr Poopyhead…


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> Nu-huh. I will NOT be an adult and you can’t make me, Mr Poopyhead…



No more beer for you, then!


----------



## User.191

Pumbaa said:


> No more beer for you, then!



Waaaaaaaahhhh! @Pumbaa ’s being mean to me. Make him get me a beer!


----------



## Hrafn

ericwn said:


> Bet you reported yourself again, didn’t you?



Yes, but Eric gave me a pass. Seems I'm a protected golden boy over here, now.


----------



## User.191

Hrafn said:


> Yes, but Eric gave me a pass. Seems I'm a protected golden boy over here, now.



Well, if you didn't give him $ to his B, H & A fund, then how'd you get....

...no, wait, on second thought, I feel I don't wanna know...


----------



## Hrafn

MissNomer said:


> Well, if you didn't give him $ to his B, H & A fund, then how'd you get....
> 
> ...no, wait, on second thought, I feel I don't wanna know...



I'll tell, but it'll cost you.


----------



## Pumbaa

Hrafn said:


> I'll tell, but it'll cost you.



Probably more profitable to charge to _not _tell.


----------



## Hrafn

Pumbaa said:


> Probably more profitable to charge to _not _tell.



I'm fine with either.  Join my onlyfans?


----------



## MEJHarrison

Hrafn said:


> Well, I've misbehaved a couple of times.  Even gave myself a _very_ stern talk-to.




I called someone a dumbass at one point and no one even blinked an eye.  Granted, I was responding to one of my own posts.  Still, it's nice being able to berate oneself in public and not have a bunch of mods in your face.  It was just an internal matter between I and myself.  I didn't need someone up in our face giving us grief.

That's the level of moderation I'm looking for in a site.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Allow me to extend a warm welcome to both @Joelist and to @NT1440; great to see you both here, and please feel free to make yourselves at home.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> We’re all trolls (according to MR, anyway), but I’m a mod and *I don’t even know how to penalize* an actual Mac user, so it’s all good.



I'm sure if I tried I would mess something up and @MissNomer would never let me forget it.


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> I'm sure if I tried I would mess something up and @MissNomer would never let me forget it.



Sounds like a great topic for a poll!


----------



## User.191

Eric said:


> I'm sure if I tried I would mess something up and @MissNomer would never let me forget it.



You found a Loophole: you've messed up so many times I've forgotten half of the occasions...


----------



## Alli

citypix said:


> Yes!  Aspiring to be one someday, it’s nice having adults here. The other place, eh...



Being an adult is not all it’s cracked up to be. Better to aspire to remaining a child inside.


----------



## aeronatis

Scepticalscribe said:


> Two more members @citypix and @aeronatis have since joined us; you are very welcome, both of you.  Please make yourselves quite at home.




Thank you so much! Always good to be in a community that I can extend my knowledge


----------



## Eric

aeronatis said:


> Thank you so much! Always good to be in a community that I can extend my knowledge



Welcome to the site!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Welcome to aeronatis, as well as a few others I've noticed: @quarkysg, @KingOfPain, @Nycturne, @Joelist, @Corpora and any others I may have missed.

Y'all seem to be more of Cmaier's posse.  Nice to see you adding some tech talk here.

And it's nice to come across the familiar name of @NT1440. Hi!



Alli said:


> Being an adult is not all it’s cracked up to be. Better to aspire to remaining a child inside.



One of my favorite sayings is: you're only young once, but you can be immature forever.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Delighted to see that @casperes1996 has joined us.

Allow me to extend a very warm welcome to you, and please make yourself at home, here.


----------



## chengengaun

Hello everyone! I was away from The Other Place for a year, and took me a while to figure out what happened, LOL. Nice to see many familiar faces here.


----------



## Eric

chengengaun said:


> Hello everyone! I was away from The Other Place for a year, and took me a while to figure out what happened, LOL. Nice to see many familiar faces here.



Welcome to the site!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

chengengaun said:


> Hello everyone! I was away from The Other Place for a year, and took me a while to figure out what happened, LOL. Nice to see many familiar faces here.



Very good to see you here, @chengengaun and you are most welcome.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Hello, @chengengaun, and welcome. 

Please excuse the mess. We’re having the place painted.


----------



## chengengaun

Thomas Veil said:


> Hello, @chengengaun, and welcome.
> 
> Please excuse the mess. We’re having the place painted.



Are we passing brooms around here?


----------



## Renzatic

chengengaun said:


> Are we passing brooms around here?




Sandblasters and shop vacs more like.


----------



## Clix Pix

chengengaun said:


> Are we passing brooms around here?




Are they still doing that for new contributors at MR?   In the old days that was so charming and fun!


----------



## chengengaun

Clix Pix said:


> Are they still doing that for new contributors at MR?   In the old days that was so charming and fun!



Hmm, I don't think so - certainly not among our newer friends!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

chengengaun said:


> Are we passing brooms around here?




Gosh.

That brings back memories.

But, no, not here.


----------



## boss.king

Hi all, I've just joined on ericwn's recommendation. Can anyone tell me if this site has a dark mode (and if so, how I go about enabling it)? I've poked around in the preferences after registering but I may very well have missed it.
Thanks.

EDIT: never mind, I found it literally right after I posted this.


----------



## Eric

boss.king said:


> Hi all, I've just joined on ericwn's recommendation. Can anyone tell me if this site has a dark mode (and if so, how I go about enabling it)? I've poked around in the preferences after registering but I may very well have missed it.
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: never mind, I found it literally right after I posted this.



Welcome, glad you found it.


----------



## Cmaier

boss.king said:


> Hi all, I've just joined on ericwn's recommendation. Can anyone tell me if this site has a dark mode (and if so, how I go about enabling it)? I've poked around in the preferences after registering but I may very well have missed it.
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: never mind, I found it literally right after I posted this.



welcome!


----------



## Runs For Fun

boss.king said:


> Hi all, I've just joined on ericwn's recommendation. Can anyone tell me if this site has a dark mode (and if so, how I go about enabling it)? I've poked around in the preferences after registering but I may very well have missed it.
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: never mind, I found it literally right after I posted this.



Welcome!


----------



## ericwn

boss.king said:


> Hi all, I've just joined on ericwn's recommendation. Can anyone tell me if this site has a dark mode (and if so, how I go about enabling it)? I've poked around in the preferences after registering but I may very well have missed it.
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: never mind, I found it literally right after I posted this.




Welcome! Glad you made it!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

boss.king said:


> Hi all, I've just joined on ericwn's recommendation. Can anyone tell me if this site has a dark mode (and if so, how I go about enabling it)? I've poked around in the preferences after registering but I may very well have missed it.
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: never mind, I found it literally right after I posted this.



Welcome, very glad that you could make it, and lovely to see you here.


----------



## Alli

boss.king said:


> Hi all, I've just joined on ericwn's recommendation.



Please don’t follow him everywhere. It could be embarrassing. You got lucky coming here.


----------



## ericwn

Alli said:


> Please don’t follow him everywhere. It could be embarrassing. You got lucky coming here.




LOL


----------



## Ulenspiegel

We are on the dark side, of course we have a dark mode.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Alli said:


> Please don’t follow him everywhere. It could be embarrassing. You got lucky coming here.



Oh, Alli is sooo right.

Last time I followed someone w/o thinking, I got a ring on my finger. Took me 28 years to take it off.


----------



## AG_PhamD

Hello everyone! 

A.Goldberg here from MR. I thought I’d finally step over to the other side. It’s nice to see some familiar faces, I hope all of you are well. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Yoused

AG_PhamD said:


> I hope all of you are well



For those of us who are not, I am sure you could come up with the ideal tincture.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

AG_PhamD said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> A.Goldberg here from MR. I thought I’d finally step over to the other side. It’s nice to see some familiar faces, I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Happy Holidays!



Be greeted, AG.

Good to see you.


----------



## ericwn

AG_PhamD said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> A.Goldberg here from MR. I thought I’d finally step over to the other side. It’s nice to see some familiar faces, I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Happy Holidays!




Welcome!


----------



## Runs For Fun

AG_PhamD said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> A.Goldberg here from MR. I thought I’d finally step over to the other side. It’s nice to see some familiar faces, I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Happy Holidays!



Welcome and thank you!


----------



## Eric

AG_PhamD said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> A.Goldberg here from MR. I thought I’d finally step over to the other side. It’s nice to see some familiar faces, I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Happy Holidays!



Welcome to the site!


----------



## lizkat

AG_PhamD said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> A.Goldberg here from MR. I thought I’d finally step over to the other side. It’s nice to see some familiar faces, I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Happy Holidays!




Welcome and hope you've been keeping well.  Happy holidays!


----------



## Thomas Veil

AG_PhamD said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> A.Goldberg here from MR. I thought I’d finally step over to the other side. It’s nice to see some familiar faces, I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Happy Holidays!



Greetings, old chap! We were worried you weren’t going to make it. 

Everyone’s been waiting to see you. They’re in the drawing room. Atherton will show you the way.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

AG, but beware, Weaselbot is the doorkeeper.

Enjoy your stay here, mate.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

AG_PhamD said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> A.Goldberg here from MR. I thought I’d finally step over to the other side. It’s nice to see some familiar faces, I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Happy Holidays!



Great to see you here, @AG_PhamD, and you are very welcome.  Feel free to make yourself at home.


----------



## DT

AG_PhamD said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> A.Goldberg here from MR. I thought I’d finally step over to the other side. It’s nice to see some familiar faces, I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Happy Holidays!




Well look what the cat dragged in 

Yes I did, I'll AMA it later 

Welcome


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Well look what the cat dragged in
> 
> Yes I did, I'll AMA it later
> 
> Welcome



RemindMe! later “AMA what the cat dragged in”


----------



## Alli

AG_PhamD said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> A.Goldberg here from MR. I thought I’d finally step over to the other side. It’s nice to see some familiar faces, I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Happy Holidays!



Nice to have you here!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Hello to @ciabc! Glad to have you with us.

So...are you here representing the Central Intelligence Agency or the American Broadcasting Company? It sounds like both.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> Hello to @ciabc! Glad to have you with us.
> 
> So...are you here representing the Central Intelligence Agency or the American Broadcasting Company? It sounds like both.



I'm pretty sure he's representing Resilio Sync judging by his only post


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Thomas, I think you almost nailed it: CIA in British Columbia.


----------



## lizkat

Ulenspiegel said:


> Thomas, I think you almost nailed it: CIA in British Columbia.




Is that kinda like FBI in library?


----------



## Yoused

Ulenspiegel said:


> Thomas, I think you almost nailed it: CIA in British Columbia.



Except, it stands for "Collection of Interesting Artifacts of BC"


----------



## Arkitect

Goodness me! It has been such a long time since I posted here I may as well re-introduce myself. 

After the US elections and with the current clusterfuck (can I say that here?) of UK politics, I just withdrew from news and politics in general.

Ostrich wise… of course that was never going to be achievable.

Heh, ho! Onwards and upwards.

Nice to see the familiar faces again.


----------



## DT

@Arkitect 

While there's still a decent amount of political discussion, there's been focus on expanding other topics (electric vehicles, a whole photography area, and lots of good general chit-chat ), you might have even noticed a change to the forum name (depending on the last time you stopped by).


----------



## LIVEFRMNYC

Arkitect said:


> Goodness me! It has been such a long time since I posted here I may as well re-introduce myself.
> 
> After the US elections and with the current clusterfuck (can I say that here?) of UK politics, I just withdrew from news and politics in general.
> 
> Ostrich wise… of course that was never going to be achievable.
> 
> Heh, ho! Onwards and upwards.
> 
> Nice to see the familiar faces again.




Was pretty much in the same boat.  Politics started to bring my mood down like a bad aftertaste.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Goodness me! It has been such a long time since I posted here I may as well re-introduce myself.
> 
> After the US elections and with the current clusterfuck (can I say that here?) of UK politics, I just withdrew from news and politics in general.
> 
> Ostrich wise… of course that was never going to be achievable.
> 
> Heh, ho! Onwards and upwards.
> 
> Nice to see the familiar faces again.




Great to see you back with us, again.


----------



## Huntn

LIVEFRMNYC said:


> Was pretty much in the same boat.  Politics started to bring my mood down like a bad aftertaste.



That really is the dilemma, staying informed or being oblivious and relatively happy for the moment.


----------



## gollum

I've been lurker, but now I thought it would be nicer to start talking.


----------



## Eric

gollum said:


> I've been lurker, but now I thought it would be nicer to start talking.



Welcome to the site!


----------



## Alli

gollum said:


> I've been lurker, but now I thought it would be nicer to start talking.



Welcome, my preciousssssssss.


----------



## oldBCguy

Hi everyone.  Very new here -- just registered.  Thanks for the invitation to join.


----------



## Eric

oldBCguy said:


> Hi everyone.  Very new here -- just registered.  Thanks for the invitation to join.



Hey, you made it! Welcome to the site, lots of fun stuff happening in the photo areas.


----------



## Alli

oldBCguy said:


> Hi everyone.  Very new here -- just registered.  Thanks for the invitation to join.



Welcome! Nice to have you here.


----------



## ArgoDuck

Hello everyone.

Cmaier alerted me to this site a few months ago. Have been in lurk mode since, and very much enjoying the intelligent, civil and often amusing chat here, especially compared to the mostly insane ‘other place’

I’m a retired but still active social scientist and a developer before that (mostly C++ in the 90s and 2000s, these days swift and SwiftUI). I hail from a small, distant southern land actually not too far from Antartica, place of penguins, seals, shivering scientists and collapsing ice shelfs.

Not sure I have much to contribute although I just did my first post in the Mac studio thread. Etiquette dictates I introduce myself in consequence.

Should’ve done that first - oops!


----------



## Yoused

ArgoDuck said:


> Not sure I have much to contribute




I have nothing worthwhile to contribute, but I contribute it anyway.


----------



## ArgoDuck

Yoused said:


> I have nothing worthwhile to contribute, but I contribute it anyway.



In that case, I’m in very good company Yoused


----------



## Cmaier

ArgoDuck said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Cmaier alerted me to this site a few months ago. Have been in lurk mode since, and very much enjoying the intelligent, civil and often amusing chat here, especially compared to the mostly insane ‘other place’
> 
> I’m a retired but still active social scientist and a developer before that (mostly C++ in the 90s and 2000s, these days swift and SwiftUI). I hail from a small, distant southern land actually not too far from Antartica, place of penguins, seals, shivering scientists and collapsing ice shelfs.
> 
> Not sure I have much to contribute although I just did my first post in the Mac studio thread. Etiquette dictates I introduce myself in consequence.
> 
> Should’ve done that first - oops!



Very happy to see you here. Now please send me a baby seal. Thanks.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Yoused said:


> I have nothing worthwhile to contribute, but I contribute it anyway.



Seems there's quite a few of us here.


----------



## ArgoDuck

Cmaier said:


> Very happy to see you here. Now please send me a baby seal. Thanks.



I’ll see what I can do


----------



## Alli

ArgoDuck said:


> Hello everyone.



Hello and welcome!


----------



## Jumpthesnark

Thanks for the invitation! I'm very happy to be here. Looking forward to some good discussions without the dumpster fire vibe that can take over threads, like in that certain other joint.


----------



## Eric

Jumpthesnark said:


> Thanks for the invitation! I'm very happy to be here. Looking forward to some good discussions without the dumpster fire vibe that can take over threads, like in that certain other joint.



Welcome! Glad things worked out with your registration.


----------



## DT

@Jumpthesnark wins "Best Username of the Month"


----------



## Jumpthesnark

Eric said:


> Welcome! Glad things worked out with your registration.



Thank you!


----------



## JayAgostino

I'm here from MacRumors.


----------



## Eric

JayAgostino said:


> I'm here from MacRumors.



Hey Jay, welcome to TalkedAbout!


----------



## Huntn

JayAgostino said:


> I'm here from MacRumors.



The vast majority of us are.


----------



## Cmaier

Huntn said:


> The vast majority of us are.




True. All of me is from there, other than my left elbow.


----------



## Yoused

Cmaier said:


> True. All of me is from there, other than my left elbow.



Which got banned from there many years ago because you kept using it to smash troublesome trolls.


----------



## JayAgostino

Cmaier said:


> True. All of me is from there, other than my left elbow.



You must've been pretty well-known over there!








						EU passes massive regulation of "Big Tech" companies.
					

LOL. Someone sent me a screenshot - they tried to register on MR as “cmaiersGhost” and got banned immediately as a duplicate registration.  For the record everyone - there is only one cmaier, and this is where I post.  Accept no imitations, derivations, or undead variations.




					talkedabout.com


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JayAgostino said:


> I'm here from MacRumors.



Welcome, Jay and good to see you.


----------



## Alli

JayAgostino said:


> I'm here from MacRumors.



Nice to have you here!


----------



## Runs For Fun

JayAgostino said:


> I'm here from MacRumors.



Welcome!


----------



## JayAgostino

Scepticalscribe said:


> Welcome, Jay and good to see you.





Alli said:


> Nice to have you here!





Runs For Fun said:


> Welcome!



Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------

